# Lucha Underground Season 4 Discussion Thread (Cero Spoilers)



## TripleG

Duuuuuuuuuuude! 

I saw this thread and I was like "Is it starting tonight? Did it start last night and I missed it?!?!?" 

lol.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

LMAO WTF hahahahaha You got me too


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yeah me too lmao. I was like "shit it starts tonight?"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Bad bait/10

:fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

When does it start?


----------



## Corey

We have a return date! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982445119302524928


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hoping King Cuerno gets more to do lol.

Pentagon as champ finally tho :mark: :mark: I was worried what would be the status after he and others walked out of AAA.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Yeah. I really do apologize. I wasn't trying to bait. I busted a little early while I was on their Instagram.

Could a mod move the above post's picture to the OP or something?


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Stetho

Konnan is coming back to AAA, which should be a good news for Lucha Underground anyway


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Oh shit! There is a trailer coming this Wednesday! The teaser had Mundo wearing the gauntlet!


----------



## ArnDaddy




----------



## Flair Shot

I got so many questions from that trailer. :lmao

Can't wait. :mark


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Jack Swagger!?!?

I didn't see Sami Callahan, but hopefully he's there. It looks like a super serious season, less of the slapstick - which I felt was absent towards the Querto cup and end of season 3. Crazy to see Mantanza when I'm about to watch Jeff Cobb (under the mask) wrestle live in a few weeks.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Sami Calanhan was there at the end of the trailer... and yeah, Dreamer and Swagger being there is something I wasn't expecting!

Man, that trailer was awesome and it looks like King Cuerno is a technico now!! 

So excited!!!


----------



## ArnDaddy

Kevin Kross finally!? and Daga too!

Who is the exotico?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Holy fuck I'm jizzing with excitement!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994310127351197697


----------



## HiddenFlaw

the gauntlet :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Fuck yes! FUCKING YES!

The best is back!


----------



## TripleG

To quote Carlito...

Now that....that's cool!


----------



## DaveTommo




----------



## TD Stinger

So:

Matanza in chains, pretty normal.

Mundo and Taya doing some Indiana Jones shit.

A bald guy on a throne that I don't recognize with someone else I don't recognize trapped in a wooden cage.

Kobra Moon slithering across the floor.

Mundo's underling (can't remember his name) holding a creepy doll.

The Rabbit Tribe in their natural habitat.

Cureno, Aerostar, and Azteca Jr. having a secret meeting about the gauntlet.

Mariposa doing weird shit.

Catrina teleporting. 

Mundo with the Gauntlet.

Was that Melissa Santos and Catrina fighting?

Taya with the same creepy doll as before.

Mundo fighting Vibora.

Moth being crazy.

Catrina falling to her death?

Swagger.

And Cueto!? What is going on?

:sodone


----------



## GothicBohemian

That trailer was the best wrestling teaser I've seen in ages. LU being awesome LU again! 

I wish the season had started earlier in the year when I had more opportunity to watch but I'm going to do my best to see as many shows as I can close to when they air.


----------



## Corey

Next week!


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Next week!


Dario's fate is revealed next week!?

I......I don't know if I'm ready to know the truth.


----------



## Gorgeous

I hope the new arena has the same vibe.


----------



## Bland

Hoping for a long Pentagon reign and Cuerno to get a strong season, maybe even winning the title whilst still having the gauntlet. 

The gauntlet itself will be intriguing as in the promo, looks like Johnny Mundo gets/wants it so perhaps he wants that before he tries to win back the Lucha Underground Championship.

Who takes Puma spot? With Puma gone, its most likely Azteca is built up more to replace Puma but with no Rey or Puma, Will he find a new mentor? 

What will Kobra Moon's next move be since they beheaded Vibora (think it was him) at end of last season? Will they stick with slave Drago and She'll be his manager, if so, Drago w/ Kobra vs Muertes w/ Catrina would be sweet.

Who will control Matanza? Perhaps Catrina or Kobra will try and control him and either would be an epic trios team with Matanza, Muertes & Catrina or Matanza, Drago & Kobra. Matanza & Muertes would be epic as 2 monsters destroying with Catrina getting the pin & lick of death. 

Martinez vs Mariapoza will be interesting to, as well who may be leaving (if so, please do death scenes) & who joins as can definitely see Swagger in the preview. Swagger is a biggish guy so could be a beast, hoping for a Kurt Angle wrestling machine style or they could go mma since i remember reading he was going to do mma.

New arena will be sweet, i hope, and not long left now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Bland said:


> .
> Who takes Puma spot? With Puma gone, its most likely Azteca is built up more to replace Puma but with no Rey or Puma, Will he find a new mentor?


Eww. I'm not a fan of azteca jr. I really hope he's minimal in this season. I would prefer a Mundo face turn done poorly and have him be the protagonist, over Azteca.


I met Jeff Cobb, mantanza. I saw him wrestle at Super Indy 17 yesterday. He is super strong, but shorter than you'd think. Also, incredibly polite :lol


----------



## Piers

I forgot most of what happened last season sadly, they took too long to come back

I just remember Pentagon was the champion (yikes, can't stand him, he's just a cringe catchphrase)


----------



## TripleG

Wednesday is almost upon us!


----------



## Chrome

Not sure how to feel about the new Temple judging by that tweet, gonna need to see the whole thing 1st though. :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight's the night!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006695256916557825
And what does this mean!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006687593344331777


----------



## ArnDaddy

RECAP VIDEO OF S3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006696231668723712


----------



## Piers

Tonight :mark:


----------



## Corey

Holy shit AZTEC WARFARE to start the season! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006959384323186688


----------



## Chrome

Damn, what a way to start the season. :wow

I heard Pentagon was gonna be in action, didn't think it'd be Aztec Warfare though. :lol


----------



## Bland

Hell yeah, Aztec Warfare to start S4. Surely Pentagon will retain but as Aztec Warfare has shown us before, its so unpredictable. Hoping the show still ends up on watchwrestling sites as still doesn't air in the uk.


----------



## Stormbringer

I guess this is a way to re-introduce the cast as well as debut new characters. This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## TD Stinger

Aztec Warfare! :mark

I'll be interested to see if they can capture the same magic as past Warfares in a different setting. I think they knew they needed to start the season with a bang after such a long break.


----------



## Corey

2 channels for El Rey on Comcast and neither one of them are fucking HD. :lol

Either way, LUCHA! LUCHA! LUCHA! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

My body is ready!


----------



## USAUSA1

Lol at Godfrey. Where Dj Vlad at?


----------



## Victor Chaos

RIP Dario.


----------



## Stormbringer

Katie McGrath said:


> RIP Dario.


....sorta

New Trio Champ!


----------



## Corey

Guys are coming out like every 30 seconds it feels like. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy Surprises, Batman!


Would love to see Pentagon vs Sabu if at all possible.


----------



## Corey

Did Mariposa get a boob job? Or gain weight? Or is this a different woman playing her? She looks a lot different to me.

EDIT: In all my years I've never seen a man get slammed on a pizza. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Dat counter to Havoc! Daaaammmn!


MUNDO!

Fenix is on fire!

Dear God, Catrina!

FENIX!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Corey said:


> Did Mariposa get a boob job? Or gain weight? Or is this a different woman playing her? She looks a lot different to me.
> 
> EDIT: In all my years I've never seen a man get slammed on a pizza. :lol


Mariposa looks thicker and her hair lookss different. Don't know if it's a different person though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Muertes gone...

And with him goes Catrina.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Glad to see Catrina. Sad that she's gone so quickly.


----------



## Corey

What the fuck was that Fenix elimination? That was terrible! :no:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no. Chavo is back.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

CENAWINSLOL MUSIC = MUTED


----------



## Stormbringer

MR-Bolainas said:


> CENAWINSLOL MUSIC = MUTED


What?

Looks like we get an ending cinematic since no. 20 is already here.

Kobra Moon is pissed and she brought a monster! And he's more fluid and sleek.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Marty looks to have lost alot of weight. He looks trimmer.

Poor Marty.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Chavo's return surely trigged some "fans" out there

Pentagon's still champion and other unexpected debuts

wonder what's coming next


----------



## Corey

Definitely the weakest Aztec Warfare by far. Everyone was eliminated way too quickly and easily.

Pentagon vs. Matanza next week though! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Corey said:


> Pentagon vs. Muertes next week though!


Matanza...


I hope Catrina does more wrestling this season.











@TripleG where you at brah?


----------



## MR-Bolainas

i missed the first part of the show so i will watch the repeat now

thanks El Rey


----------



## TripleG

Welcome back LU! How I've missed thee. 

There is a lot to unpack about this episode. Antonio Cueto? New Temple? New Trios Champ? New arrivals? Missing Faces? Returning Stars? There was a lot crammed into that hour. 

It was a very exciting and fun show. The Aztec Warfare match itself was by far the weakest of the 4 thus far. Eliminations happened way too quickly, and it was weird to see Chavo get put over mainstays like Fenix, Cuerno, and Muertes, but I still enjoyed it and it was great to see Pentagon be the first champ to retain in AW. Tommy Dreamer actually added some flavor, and the pizza spot was hilarious, and guys like Fenix and Cuerno were fantastic. Some interesting things were set up as well, so I'll be interested in seeing how this all plays out. 

So overall, it was a fun show and I'm glad to have it back. Can't wait for more! 

Oh also, Catrina...damn girl! That outfit was banging! And I was never that attracted to Kobra Moon either, but she looked Sexy AF tonight!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Not really a fan of having Dario play his own father. It’s kind of cheesy. 

Marty lost like 40 lbs and Mariposa gained the same. Weird. 

Catrina just needs to sit on my face with that huge ass wens3

Also Kobra Moon is so god damn fit!

Digging Cuerno’s new look. 

Did anyone else think Angelico was gonna divebomb from the rafters? They announced him but he didn’t show and we got Ricky Mundo instead. 

Very glad the let Pentagon retain the belt. He’s really the face of LU now that Puma is in NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Dario playing his own father in a horrible fake wig and beard is too cheesy even for Lucha Underground.

Wtf was up with Mil being eliminated like a jobber in under a minute? Made him look weak as fuck.

I hate the new temple, the ring looks weird too, thankfully Cage confirmed they're going back to the old temple or they're finding a different one next season, i think he said the new temple for this season was condemned after the season finished and was falling apart so they can't use it again.


----------



## Morrison17

Okay episode with some ups and downs.

Why Chavo and Hernandes? Just why? Atleast that other company has a storyline excuse for it.

Glad to see most of the stars are back. Fenix, Mundo, Pentagon, Crane and Muertes are Lucha to me, glad they stayed.

Editing was bad, crowd was "better than impact zone" which isn't something to brag about. Why ropes are blue and yellow? 

Good opening segment to remind us the storyline fuckery. And I think they dealt well with Ar Fox leaving. 

Aztec Warfare wasn't exactly as good as it should have been. A lot of talented guys were kinda wasted in that match. Very Impactish multimen match booking.

Maripose got fat, damn son. She's still hot, but damn.

And then we have Catrina who is hotter than ever. With all the LU talent in Impact, I legit dont get why Catrina isn't there.


----------



## Bland

Nice episode but it wasn't the strongest of openings. Was to much change in 1 go, in my opinion. Aztec Warfare felt rushed and there didnt seem no real threat to Pentagon with that booking. If they wanted quick elimintions, they should of booked Pentagon vs Mundo vs Fenix vs King Cuerno in that they all took it in turns to 1 up each other and quickly eliminating someone. Chavo could still pin Fenix but via a quick schoolboy, and then get pinned by Cuerno. Have another few minutes before Kobra & Vibora take out Johnny to leave Cuerno vs Pentagon as final 2. The writers should of had Cuerno with the gauntlet to show his new strong booking and then it would of felt like Pentagon would of been as risk. Chavo, Mil or Crane could then cost Cuerno with Pentagon winning. Then add the "shock" reveal of the new owner and Matanza match announcement. 


Overall even with their booking, Pentagon, Johnny, Fenix, Cuerno & Marty looked good. I actually loved the quick Mil elimintion as afterwards it showed tension between him and Catrins that will hopefully involve Jerimiah Crane in the coming weeks. Perhaps Catrina leaves Mil to join Crane in hoping he can win back the gaunlet.

Disappointed there was no Cage, Sexy Star (don't like her AAA actions but still a big LU star), Taya, PJ Black, Jack Evans, Drago, Aerostar etc. List goes on, so many big stars where missing for Aztec Warfare.


----------



## Oneiros

Eh, it was good see LU back but I'm not sold on this new direction yet. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Seemed like just a weak way of introducing everyone to newer viewers. And the match itself seemed to just kind of be there.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

Decent episode. Not really sure what to think of Dario playing his own father, but I'm more than willing to see how it all plays out before knocking it.

New temple is okay. Doesn't compare to the original, though. Also the blue and yellow ropes are an interesting choice

It was obviously a way of introducing a few new members of the roster, so I get it. Episode served its purpose in that regard.

Not the strongest episode, but I got enjoyment out of it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

is it just me or did mil muertes lose a few pounds of muscle mass?


----------



## TD Stinger

It was a decent episode. But if I'm being honest, this is Lucha freaking Underground. And with it being the Season premiere.....I don't know, I expected more than what we got I guess. Let me run through some things.

Antonio Cueto. OK, I really hope that Dario isn't really dead and he's just wearing a disguise. I really hope that's the case. Because if not, I mean how long am I supposed to take this seriously. I mean I know LU can be silly at times but to see the same actor play Dario but with a fake beard and a wig just seems too silly. And that's not even what they're going for.

Now the new setting. They did their best to dress it up as the old Temple. But it's still not the old Temple. It just doesn't have that same look and atmosphere that helped make LU so great.

And the Warfare match itself was nothing great. A bunch of quick eliminations just for the sake of quick eliminations and even when you got all the good guys in there towards the middle, it never got as violent or as action packed as you would expect. And.....Chavo's back. Because of course he is.

My hope is now that with Aztec Warfare being done they can get to 1 on 1 storylines and really get to what makes this show so great. But Episode 1 was not a great start IMO.


----------



## HoHo

You know if someone told me that Season 4 would start of with Aztec Warfare I would of called you a liar especially with the Lucha World Title on the line. Aztec Warfare this week was overall fun and entertaining, but their was so weird decisions and talent in there to where I was like why in the fuck is that person in there. Like come on Chavito eliminating Fenix with a Suplex and beating King Cuerno two of the best talents in the company with ease hell naw. I didn't expect Pentagon Dark at all to lose the title, especially when I saw that he was eliminating a good majority of the people in there. I did like how some of the interactions are setting up future Matches and we got to see Catrina and Daga so overall they got the job done. 

New Temple home..same vibe, and I bet over time Dario erm..Antonio's voice is going to be wrecked and needing of some Halls, but hey we got Matanza vs Pentagon next week expect Pentagon Dark to retain most likely.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Katie McGrath said:


> Mariposa looks thicker and her hair lookss different. Don't know if it's a different person though.


I checked on wiki and imdb. They say it's the same lady. I thought that too, it was a different lady. She got heavy.



Bryan Jericho said:


> Seemed like just a weak way of introducing everyone to newer viewers. And the match itself seemed to just kind of be there.


And i thought the opposite, a great way to introduce everyone :lol


I agree with most others in that being the worst Aztec Warfare. I really hope they do another because of that. But, I liked that they introduced a ton of people.

I am so happy Hernandez is back because he's one of the few heels I hate. And, that brings me to the best thing about lucha: I get worked like a stupid mark. WWE can't pull it off because of their branding and media. I also love that people can be pinned without a finisher. 

There were definitely weak pins, but I enjoyed the unknown and hoped Pentagon would win. I got what I wanted.

8/10 for the kick off.

Is cobra moon on steroids because she looks fine as hell


----------



## Corey

EDIT: GREAT news regarding the rating though. (Y) (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007374765626191874
I'm really glad a lot of people are being lukewarm with their reactions. We all love this show but I think we all know they're capable of better. Happy that everyone doesn't just praise it immediately because it's back. We'll see where this seasons goes. (Y)



HiddenFlaw said:


> is it just me or did mil muertes lose a few pounds of muscle mass?


Still looks big as fuck to me.


----------



## ArnDaddy

It certainly looked like Cheerleader Melissa to me, I felt sure she was thicker or had a boob job too, She looked great to be fair, as did Kobra Moon. Marty looks trim too.

I didn't mind the new temple, it is close enough to the original (so far at least) to feel right. The match it self was pretty weak though, usually aztec warfare is 10mins longer but because of all of the videos at the start I guess they had to trim it, People entering (and exiting) left and right, off of some especially weak finishes. Fenix was my star of the show - He looked great in there.

None of the debutants or returnees interested me at all - Dreamer, Pectacular, Air-nandez, Chavo (at least Chavo made a bit of sense), Actually you could probably count Daga as a returnee, which is cool, Vibora's new mask is much worse than the original.

I get why they did it, get everyone on for the first show and introduce them to new viewers or ones who can't remember them. I just felt the level was WAY below other Aztec Warfare matches. Season 1 AW is incredible, all of the feuds that started/ended/continued in there made it much more compelling than this one.

I'm looking forward to next week though...Main event should be good and we get to kick off some new angles, which we didnt really get in this match too much apart from the Ricky Mundo bit, which felt a little rushed.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

very underwhelming for a aztec warfare episode, didn't feel invested in any of the competitors during the match, in all honesty i don't want to see matanza vs pentagon jr again at this point, daga returning was my favourite moment from the episode, the whole dario father thing ain't doing it for me, I was happy to give it a chance and suspend my believe for LU but it's little too hokey for me.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i hope we don't have to listen to daddy dario talk all season dat voice mane :allen


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I think it was a decent opening episode. This Aztec Warfare is probably the weakest of them. Everyone seem to get eliminated pretty easily but other than that it was fun to watch. 

Geeked for Pentagon vs Mantanza Next week. So happy that Lucha Underground is back!


----------



## jarboo

Wow I was so disappointed by this episode. I was really looking forward to it, maybe a bit too much...

I think LU has lost a lot of the things that made it stood out so much for me in the past 

Amazing production values --> Impact-esque audio and video editing, Antonio's awful wig, voice and acting, no vignettes
The temple atmosphere felt so different from WWE --> what the hell are those ropes? The lightning was bad, the apron is clean
Everybody felt strongly booked --> Fenix, Mil Muertes and others have been eliminated so anticlimaticly, and by Chavo...

I'm not saying it was awful, we still got some great glimpses of in-ring action from Fenix and others but I really hope the future episodes will be better!


----------



## TD Stinger

I hate to keep harping on the negative, but I also need to bring this up. What was with the editing on this show. I know LU has had quick editing in the past but I've always thought it was done well. But here? It just felt so choppy with all the jump cuts.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Didn't Chavo retire on screen? I guess I'm okay with him coming back. He's a heel. New owner. 

Hate the Cueto voice.


I can't even remember who's gone there's so many people back. I know Rey Mysterio but meh....


----------



## Stormbringer

Can we clear something up? Antonio Cueto ordered the hit on his son. Fine. Godfrey told Cueto that gangbangers killed him. Why though? If Cueto wanted his son dead, why does he care who pulled the trigger? Why would Godfrey have to lie to Antonio?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Here's a question: What percentage of the audience are plants? I'd guess about 40%. 




JBLGOAT said:


> Didn't Chavo retire on screen? I guess I'm okay with him coming back. He's a heel. New owner.
> 
> Hate the Cueto voice.
> 
> 
> I can't even remember who's gone there's so many people back. I know Rey Mysterio but meh....


Chavo lost a loser leaves the temple match, to Rey. We at a new temple now, dawg!


----------



## ArnDaddy

I'd guess hardly any of them are plants to be fair...

I'm truly hoping the shit editing/quick cuts was just because of time constraints for the first episode and wont be a regular thing. I think it is just because they were trying to cram so much into that episode.


----------



## Stetho

Who the fuck asked for Tommy Dreamer and Jesse Godderz in Lucha Underground? Why bring back Chavo once again?
Wtf is this roster now?


----------



## Chrome

Solid return, but yeah, not really feeling the new temple and the editing and sound were kinda weird. And some of the camera cuts were strange too, is Kevin Dunn directing LU now lol? Also hope Antonio will reveal himself to be Dario as the season progresses too. Despite the negatives, was still a fun match to watch and nice to see Pentagon with a good title defense. LU is back. :drose



Corey said:


> EDIT: GREAT news regarding the rating though. (Y) (Y)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007374765626191874
> I'm really glad a lot of people are being lukewarm with their reactions. We all love this show but I think we all know they're capable of better. Happy that everyone doesn't just praise it immediately because it's back. We'll see where this seasons goes. (Y)


Nice to see this, the people predicting LU's demise can go take a nap.

Just hope they can keep it up now.


----------



## Stetho

Fuck WWE for Puma's pants too.


----------



## Oneiros

Stetho said:


> Fuck WWE for Puma's pants too.


Why?


----------



## Piers

As everyone said, it was great to see LU back but it was a bit underwhelming. The eliminations were wayyy too quick sometimes.

I'm glad to see Cuerno back, he's one of the best characters of the show.

I'm afraid Pentagon is gonna be pushed to the moon for this season again and I can't say I'm loving it.

The "Cero Miedo" thing is annoying as fuck.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Cuerno time his cycle wrong? Looks like he lost some muscle mass.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008861924631564288


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008861924631564288


Always love how LU goes the extra mile with their storylines. :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008861924631564288


I'm gonna say it again, he better not REALLY be dead. Because if Episode 1 is any indication, Antonio Cueto is just going to be too stupid if it lasts.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

why on earth they thought killing off the dario cueto character was a good idea i don't know? the character could almost at times single handedly save an episode from being dull


----------



## Chrome

I'm pretty Antonio will reveal himself to be Dario at some point during the season. Could be tomorrow or the end of the season.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Finally watched S4E1 last night. It was nice having it back but felt a bit different. Could tell it was a different season for sure. Few thoughts...

- Is this "ice house" just the temple with some work done on it, much like Cueto? I do like the new entrance. 

- Was that the same Mariposa? She seemed different for some reason. In and out to quick to really put my finger on it. 

- Speaking about in and out was the wrestlers in Aztec Warfare. Too many had too short of runs. Also while it was nice to see new faces they came to early and when the match was over it felt like they were there to fill holes as many starts of last year were not seen. Actually the first part of the match felt like Aztec Fan Fair as it was a bit silly and seemed to just pop the fans without big moves or names. 

- Overall it feels like LU is going thru some growing pains as some guys have moved on and they are adjusting for that plus maybe uncertainty of their future. Hopefully the next few weeks feel more like the greatness of the past.


----------



## Chrome

Famous B back though. :drose


----------



## Stormbringer

B AND BEAUTIFUL BRENDA!

Are we gonna have a new thread each week like before or are we gonna keep one all season?


----------



## SubAlum75

I thought season 4 premier was a disappointment. Aztec Warfare is my favorite episode each season. I hate that they already used it in episode 1, without any real buildup of season 4 storylines, and with a predicable finish.

No real storylines played out. half of the competitors were lame. No real suspense.

Dario is the best thing about the show. I'm hoping he is not really gone. I assume not.

I'm hoping for some big developments over the next 2-3 episodes.


----------



## Corey

DX-Superkick said:


> Are we gonna have a new thread each week like before or are we gonna keep one all season?


Just this one all season. There's a sticky saying no episode threads.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hopefully this show bounces back this week:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009239222123835393
Also, Kobra Moon:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007061047394557952
:yum:


----------



## Stormbringer

LUCHAAAAA!

:gasm Catrina


Even Melissa gettin' in on it. 423-GET-FAME

Infamous Inc looking good. For a minute I thought Steve was Matanza unmasked for a minute.

STRONG!

DRAGO, YOU SONNAVABITCH!

Mundo going after the Snakes. Makes sense.

Taya looking thicc!

Catrina may be getting her life back next week!

Matanza didn't have a neck before, but damn if he didn't get it drilled and compacted tonight.

3 Way to the Grave Match next week!

"You're willing to put your life on the line for a woman?"

"Have you seen her?"










"Good point."

Yeaaah, I'd face death for her too!


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts!

- Catrina...bit cold in King Cuerno's trophy room, huh? lol

- The Trios Title match was fun and wild. Famous B's new group of clients yielded a big surprise in Jake Strong, formerly Jack Swagger. The match itself was a lot of fun and Strong's post match beat down on his own team was cool and set him apart right away. I'll be honest, I was never the biggest Jack Swagger fan, but if they use his size to make him a dominant force on this show, they might have something with him. Famous B was entertaining as always, and I'm glad the champs didn't lose in their first title defense. 

- Time to get the Aztec Medallions back in the mix! Drago Vs. El Dragon Azteca Jr was a good fun athletic match with the nice surprise of an Azteca Jr. victory. What really caught my attention was the post match. Johnny Mundo is out for revenge against The Reptile Tribe for what happened in Aztec Warfare and we get Taya back as well! Woot! Worldwide Underground Vs. The Reptile Tribe??? Oh yeah! Gimme gimme gimme! 

- We got Fenix Vs. Muertes: Grave Consequences Part II next week! Oh yeah! Nice to see them following up on stuff that happened in Aztec Warfare and we have a big match next week. 

- Pentagon Vs. Matanza was solid. They are really pushing Pentagon strong. He is the first one to successfully defend the title in Aztec Warfare, and now he's the first one to defeat Matanza one on one! I can't say they are booking their champ weak, that's for sure. 

- Now Sami Callihan gets added to the mix with Fenix and Muertes??? Oh boy! 

Good solid episode with a cool debut, wild action, some stuff to look forward too later and Catrina's nips! I'm happy!


----------



## Stormbringer

TripleG said:


> - Catrina...bit cold in King Cuerno's trophy room, huh? lol
> 
> - The Trios Title match was fun and wild. Famous B's new group of clients yielded a big surprise in Jake Strong. Strong's post match beat down on his own team was cool and set him apart right away. If they use his size to make him a dominant force on this show, they might have something with him. Famous B was entertaining as always.
> 
> - Johnny Mundo is out for revenge against The Reptile Tribe for what happened in Aztec Warfare and we get Taya back as well! Woot! Worldwide Underground Vs. The Reptile Tribe??? Oh yeah! Gimme gimme gimme!
> 
> Good solid episode with a cool debut, wild action, some stuff to look forward too later
> 
> and Catrina's nips! I'm happy!


I couldn't NOT notice her....chilly reception too.

Strong could be really interesting in LU. And LU hasn't let me down when it comes to former "superstars." I'd love to see Strong win a medallion or two and wear them Olympic style. And yes Famous B is still on fire.

Will be interesting to see how the new Ricky Mundo handles the tribe war with Taya and Johnny.

LU is back to form and I'm ready for the ride.

And yes, Catrina's nips, lips, hips and finga tips!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Swagger/Strong was really over with the Believers. :mark: Always had a soft spot for him given that he’s an OU alumn. 

Excited to see Sami Callihan back in action. He became one of my favorites last season. 

Taya, my goodness :woolcock

Still don’t really like Dario Sr but kind of warming up to it and willing to see where it goes.


----------



## Corey

Seems like I'm the only one that noticed it but they had to blur out Beautiful Brenda's nipple a couple times in the ring cause it was popping out to say hi. :lol


----------



## CM Buck

Nice trios match. Glad Sammy is getting a shot. Jake looked beastly which is good. Very underrated. Now can someone please tell me who Steve is? His not brodus on a diet is he?

Drago vs azteca.....was fun. But neither make me engaged. Loved the aftermath however.

And you can never go wrong with matanza and pentagon. Tazas neck may be stuck for a while off that finish damn.

Looking forward to next weeks main event.

The only thing I really didn't like was taza cowering to cueto. That's not how your top heel or monster should look.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Best part of the show for me was Swagger! He's great and hope they give him a real chance to show it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Episode 2 Thoughts:

Ah, much better.

The opening segment was a nice follow up from last year when Cuerno stole the gauntlet. And apparently, it's in the possession of Aerostar. Interesting.

Can anyone tell me if Fox is really gone from LU or is this just an angle? I hope he's not really gone. They invested so much into Fox vs. Killshot last season it would be a shame if that was all done.

Nice to see Jack Swagger in LU and as a different character in Jake Strong. He came in as this brooding killer and it worked well for him in this enviornment. Nice to see Sammy Guevara in LU too. He's a nice high flyer around the Indies. Have no idea who the 3rd guy is. Overall fun match but the most important was how Strong looked at the end.

Gift of the Gods is coming back which is always nice. Drago vs. Azteca Jr. is about what I expect from any Drago match which is a match that can be fun but also a match that looks very choreographed at times. Him and Aerostar have that in common. I was surprised to see Azteca get the win. The stuff with Johnny and the Reptile Tribe could be fun but ultimately feels like a step down for him considering he was the champion going into Ultima Lucha III.

Pentagon vs. Matanza started as a regular brawl that turned into a fun match. Matanza is the kind of character that you can hit 2 Canadian Destroyers on and it doesn't seem indy-riffic. It takes something like that to put him away. And while I still don't like the same actor playing Antonio Cuteo, I like the difference in how he treats Matanza.

And finally, a 3 Way to the Grave next week between Fenix vs. Mil vs. Crane. I like it. I didn't like at first when it was just going to be Fenix vs. Mil next week.

I mean don't get me wrong, that was the best match in LU history back in Season 1 as far as I'm concerned. But it also had quite a bit of build to it. I didn't want to see that rematch revisited with like 1 week of build. But adding Crane to the mix changes things up a bit.

This is what LU needs to be. Exciting wresting and elaborate skits. I felt like I was watching Lucha Underground this week, as opposed to last week where I felt like I was watching a show with a bunch of standard pro wrestling tropes.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

You'd risk your life for a woman?

Have you seen her?

Good point. :lmao 



I'm thinking Antonio gets the gauntlet and turns young again, morphing back into young man Queto.

I'm stoked for that main event. Didn't mil and Phoenix have the same match in season 1. I remember a flat liner through the top of a prop.


----------



## TD Stinger

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> You'd risk your life for a woman?
> 
> Have you seen her?
> 
> Good point. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Antonio gets the gauntlet and turns young again, morphing back into young man Queto.
> 
> I'm stoked for that main event. Didn't mil and Phoenix have the same match in season 1. I remember a flat liner through the top of a prop.







You can watch it all right here.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, I likes this episode a lot more than last week. Definitely had that LU feel to it. Really dug that Dragon Azteca Jr./Drago match, and Pentagon is doing well as a fighting champion. Triple Threat Grave Consequences match next week should be fun.


----------



## Bland

Agree with everyone about this feeling more like the classic Lucha Underground and the last tweak to Grave Consequences. A 3 Way is so fresh but part of me would rather see Jerimiah vs Mil in Grave Consequences as Fenix isnt needed at the moment. My biggest worry is that its to write Fenix off as he hasnt been on yet.

Snake tribe vs Worldwide Underground should be fun, hoping Daga vs Mundo happens at 1 point in a long match as both can go and they did tease it in Aztec Warfare. 

Jake Strong looked like a beast and I'd love to see him vs Dr wagner at one point.

Also, anyone else find it strange that Vampiro turning on Puma hasnt been mentioned as Puma got banished and Pentagon won the title. I know fans love Pentagon but why book that turn and never mention it. Same with the other long term S3 bookings like Famous B vs Texano & killshot vs Fox. With no Fox, the trios teams has lost its edge, Havic is great but they needed a heel, Hernandez or Chavo would of worked. With Famous B, Im guessing no Texano as Jake Strong intro seemed perfect for Texano story - getting cost the match and then attacking Famous B. Hoping im wrong and Texano returns (him vs Strong could be an epic brawl.)


----------



## Corey

Bland said:


> Agree with everyone about this feeling more like the classic Lucha Underground and the last tweak to Grave Consequences. A 3 Way is so fresh but part of me would rather see Jerimiah vs Mil in Grave Consequences as Fenix isnt needed at the moment. *My biggest worry is that its to write Fenix off as he hasnt been on yet.*
> 
> Snake tribe vs Worldwide Underground should be fun, hoping Daga vs Mundo happens at 1 point in a long match as both can go and they did tease it in Aztec Warfare.
> 
> Jake Strong looked like a beast and I'd love to see him vs Dr wagner at one point.
> 
> Also, anyone else find it strange that Vampiro turning on Puma hasnt been mentioned as Puma got banished and Pentagon won the title. I know fans love Pentagon but why book that turn and never mention it. Same with the other long term S3 bookings like Famous B vs Texano & killshot vs Fox. With no Fox, the trios teams has lost its edge, Havic is great but they needed a heel, Hernandez or Chavo would of worked. With Famous B, Im guessing no Texano as Jake Strong intro seemed perfect for Texano story - getting cost the match and then attacking Famous B. Hoping im wrong and Texano returns (him vs Strong could be an epic brawl.)


Fenix was in Aztec Warfare. I don't think they're writing him off... hopefully.


----------



## jarboo

Ah! I'm relieved, this episode was much better than last week.

As other posters said, it truly felt like a LU episode like before.
I still don't like Antonio Cueto, but if it's the only flaw to this season, it's acceptable.

Grave Threesome should be a lot of fun


----------



## Bland

Corey said:


> Fenix was in Aztec Warfare. I don't think they're writing him off... hopefully.


Ah yes, of course he was lol Whoops


----------



## Piers

Jack Swag... ahem The Savage Jake Strong heston) looked high (seriously) his moves lacked impact, he was very slow-moving and he had an empty stare

Damn Taya seriously put on weight. She even has to wear singlets ! I'll miss her beautiful abs...

Catrina also looks different but I'm not sure how

I don't even realize the temple is different sometimes, on the other hand I miss the former GM. Cueto's dad is a stupid character.

PS : Matanza is amazing. A guy his size shouldn't move that way

PPS : fuck Pentagon and his Roman Reigns booking


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Apparently Vanilla Ice was in the temple during this episode.

Quite random but nice to see that he's a fan as well.

Anyway LIT episode as expected.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Apparently Vanilla Ice was in the house during this episode.
> 
> Quite random but nice to see that he's a fan as well.
> 
> Anyway LIT episode as expected.


So that WAS him lmao. I remember watching the episode and seeing him and being like "is that Vanilla Ice?"

But yeah...The episode was good. Glad to see Famous B back with some new clients and can't wait for the Triple Threat Grave Consequences match next week.


----------



## SubAlum75

Good bounce back episode. 

Biggest complaint is Taya. She was one of my favorites on the show. Has really filled out though. Ugh.


----------



## Corey

Who?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011695935557066752


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011695935557066752


Um, Lio Rush's exotic older brother?


----------



## Stormbringer

I really hope my migraine clears up before show time.


----------



## TripleG

Can't wait for tonight's main event!


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012038202780213250
Wonder what this is about? :hmm:

Hopefully the announcement of Season 5 or something else big.


----------



## Stormbringer

Not trying to be a dick....but XO is a bit much.

Cage is back and as unbreakable as ever!

Main event has been wild since go. And just when I think I have it figuted out, someone gets their comeuppance!

Cool spot getting Mil through the table Fenix!

Catrina to be reborn?! What does this mean for Fenix? And now Catrina has no need for Mil it seems.

Holy shit, Matanza Unbound!!!


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts!

- That scene with Ricky Mundo and the WWU was just hilarious! The looks they were giving him were golden, but we got a nice surprise there as the doll actually talked back to Ricky! Oh man where is this going? 

- Jack Evans Vs. XO Lishus (I know I misspelled that) was a fun debut for XO and he got a surprising win, so good stuff here. He seemed to catch on with the audience pretty quickly, which is good. 

- CAGE IS BACK! YES! Pentagon Vs. The Machine! Bring it. I'm down. 

- Fenix is one lucky bastard getting paired up with Melissa, am I right? 

- Anyways, the main event was wild and good overall, but kind of a tale of two matches situation. The earlier portion with all three men had its fun moments and its crazy spots, but there were some botches and that bit where Muertes deliberately laid on the table outside the ring to wait for the Fenix splash was a bit off. Still, we got awesome visuals and the brawl through the crowd was cool. I especially loved that shot of Muertes coming out the doors behind Crane. Great! I also popped huge for Ivelisse's return. Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned and she let Crane have it! 

The second portion with just Fenix and Muertes was awesome as usual. Those two just have amazing chemistry and they recaptured that fury and creativity from the first Grave Consequences without being a total rehash. Muertes winning was good to see, and Melissa having to watch the whole thing gave it a bit more of an emotional resonance. Also, Catrina's reaction was great too. Will she be reborn and does she no longer need Mil? What will that mean?! 

- So wait wait wait...Matanza can get even more violent and he had a sliver of humanity left before breaking the key. UH OH! 

Very enjoyable episode this week with some nice returns, cool moments, and a wild main event.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Very good episode. Best episode of the season tbh.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Jack Evans deserves better than that! :cuss:

I need more WWU. They are great comedic relief and really shined last season. 

Glad to see Cage back. Him feuding with Pentagon could be very interesting. 

Main event was somewhat sloppy at first but action packed with some fun fuckery and blood.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

solid episode

ricky mundo vs marty? two creepy bastards going at it?


----------



## Corey

I uh... don't know what to say about XO Lishus. That shit was weird and I can't say I wanna see it ever again, sorry. 

Main event was really good. The usual brutality that only LU can provide. Looked like Ivelisse cracked Crane over the head and busted him open with the handle from the hammer. That looked nasty. Can't ever go wrong with Muertes and Fenix going at it. Finish was pretty flat but definitely the first great match of the season. **** 3/4*


----------



## Piers

Ok I'm like 6 minutes into the show and... what the actual fuck is up with that XO Lishus guy/girl ?

Are they trying to do the whole Orlando Jordan thingy again ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Did anyone see the important message from Vampiro?





They Call Him Y2J said:


> Ok I'm like 6 minutes into the show and... what the actual fuck is up with that XO Lishus guy/girl?


...the Temple doors are open to everyone....

Yeah, like I said on the previous page, it was too much and was off-putting.


----------



## HoHo

Yeah we are only in Episode 3 of this Season and this has been my favorite of the so far. The Evans/XO Lishus as a solid Match to start off and I wasn't shocked to see Evans lose to promote XO because it seems to be LU's attempt to find their own Velveteem Dream. He seems like a good worker, but less bootie shaking and trying to be Goldust be your own character and you'll be fine.

The Three Way to the Grave was damn good for the Main Event and who better than those three guys to wrestle in such a Match. Crane is one sick bastard, but he got his from a fellow crazy Boricua like myself in Ivelisse bringing it back from last Season. She fucking broke the Hammer over his head man I never felt more into Ivelisse than that moment girl must be a lovely in bed. When it got to Fenix vs Muertes of course it was great, not sure it was amazing like their singles match they had under the same rules, but hey it was still very good. Catrina I see you dry dumping the Casket, you want Fenix to come back even stronger than Muertes poor Crane. I look forward to how that develops going into the Season.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I love Jack Evans. I think he can have a great match with anyone.

I'm happy for mil. He was my pick, too.


----------



## SAMCRO

So all you have to do to be over in the temple as a guy is come out acting gay and dressing like a girl? Cause the fans was cheering XO Lishus the moment they saw him, they did the same for that other guy in the earlier seasons forget his name but he wore fishnets and acted gay. I'll never know why the shit is so over these days, i mean do they tell the fans to cheer them so the place doesn't come off as homophobic?


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> i mean do they tell the fans to cheer them so the place doesn't come off as homophobic?


No I think the crowd just acts that way to look/sound like they're not homophobes.

But hey, the same crowd is cheering for a guy who keeps repeating the same lame catchphrase, beats up women and breaks innocent people's arms



Seriously though, what's the deal with Taya ???


----------



## ArnDaddy

To be fair I enjoyed XO, I thought it was thoroughly entertaining. But Pimpi is still the ExoticOG.
There is a guy who wrestles here in England called Cassius. I like him because he is entertaining. I couldn't give a shit who he sleeps with, or if the performer or the character are gay. If I find it fun I'll like them.


----------



## SAMCRO

ArnDaddy said:


> To be fair I enjoyed XO, I thought it was thoroughly entertaining. But Pimpi is still the ExoticOG.
> There is a guy who wrestles here in England called Cassius. I like him because he is entertaining. I couldn't give a shit who he sleeps with, or if the performer or the character are gay. If I find it fun I'll like them.


Yeah i have no problem who anyone sleeps with or if they're gay, i just can't stand the type that dress like a female and shake their ass and make sexual gestures throughout the match.


----------



## TD Stinger

XO Lishis just looks like a replacement for Pimpinela. I’ll just say, I’m not a fan personally. Jack Evans though, damn, I barely recognized him with his haircut. He doesn’t look as much of a sleaze ball without the pony tail.

The main event was some typical, good fashioned LU violence and even some corniness thrown in. Though I have to say, it didn’t have quite the same energy as matches like this have had in the past. And that comes down to the crowd really. They really weren’t as engaging as they used to be. There was one point Melissa said “Come on!” to the crowd to get them to support Fenix and I’m like she just spoke for me. Like, wake the fuck up, lol.

Interesting end with Matanza. He’s been kind of neutered as a monster compared to when he first debuted. For example in his first match ever with Pentagon, he destroyed Pentagon and sent him away in an ambulance. Last week, he got beat clean by Pentagon. So with that ending to the last episode, Matanza needs to have a return to form.


----------



## Stormbringer

TD Stinger said:


> And that comes down to the crowd really. They really weren’t as engaging as they used to be. There was one point Melissa said “Come on!” to the crowd to get them to support Fenix and I’m like she just spoke for me. Like, wake the fuck up, lol.


That was my main gripe of the match too. The crowd seemed lifeless at points. It's like they'd pop for a spot but refused to boo Mil and Crane. Kinda "smarky" like they didn't want to be too into it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Hello, I am late to the LU party this season. But I am here and I am caught up. These are my thoughts:

1. They changed the ropes, mats and lighting. I am picking up ROH vibes. 

2. Did Mariposa get breast work or gain weight or both? Or is it a different person?

3. I liked that Pentagon defended his title in the Aztec Warfare and also against The Monster Matanza. I believe he is the first to beat Matanza clean. I am ready for Pentagon vs Cage.

4. I marked out for Jake Strong. He is gonna be a star.

5. 3-Way to the Grave was awesome.*


----------



## candice-wrestling

I'm loving the season so far!! Mil is looking ripped af this season!


----------



## JBLGOAT

They don't need Lishus. It will hurt ratings and it serves no storytelling purpose.

The only shock value Lucha Underground needs is good storytelling with continuity which is very shocking for a wrestling promotion.

I"m missing Aerostar....


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*How did Aerostar end up with the Power Glove? I thought Cuerno had it last. :hmmm*


----------



## Arkham258

SAMCRO said:


> So all you have to do to be over in the temple as a guy is come out acting gay and dressing like a girl? Cause the fans was cheering XO Lishus the moment they saw him, they did the same for that other guy in the earlier seasons forget his name but he wore fishnets and acted gay. I'll never know why the shit is so over these days, i mean do they tell the fans to cheer them so the place doesn't come off as homophobic?


Dalton Castle and Gold Dust are probably the best takes on this type of character

Castle just nailed it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Way Late but I gotta say that I love Jack Evan's New Hairdo. He looks hot as fuck. XO Lichous I have no issues with honestly. The Match was decent.

The Grave consequences was great. With the ending I'm interested to see what's gonna happen next as I see Catrina moving away from Mil and to Fenix.

Mantanza just got more powerful...Uh oh.


----------



## Stormbringer

Leon Knuckles said:


> *How did Aerostar end up with the Power Glove? I thought Cuerno had it last.*


It happened off screen. Cuerno just mentioned it to Catrina in the second episode. He said, I don't know where...or when it is.


----------



## Corey

Oh my godddd Catrina. :sodone

No better way to start off the show.


----------



## Victor Chaos

My goodness Catrina. :homer

A true Goddess.


----------



## TripleG

Aaaaaaand my service has dropped all Univision channels, including El Rey, so I can't watch Lucha Underground. 

Well...that's a load of horse manure.


----------



## Corey

Pretty decent episode. The mixed tag was fun and Cuerno/Chavo was much better than expected. Not sure what the hell that slingshot botch was though. That looked horrible. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Great start to the show. Lore, emotion, moving forward with a story brewing since season 1. And at it's heart....Catrina! Truly a cornerstone of LU.

Strong out there wrecking fools. How will Famous deal with the brute he set on LU?

The Reptiles got the last word on the WWU. And holy shit what god is possessing Vibora?! It's like they took the shackles off and he's moving with the quickness.

The medallions always make things bigger and you don't get bigger than Mil vs Cage next week.

Matanza is getting a few new wrinkles. It's gonna be interesting to see where these sacrifices go.

And the main event reminds you what an incredible hunter Cuerno is. And Chavo is no slouch even at 45.

Things were really set in motion tonight and I can't wait to see how things shake out in the coming weeks.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Aaaaaaand my service has dropped all Univision channels, including El Rey, so I can't watch Lucha Underground.
> 
> Well...that's a load of horse manure.


You can if you know where to look


----------



## Stormbringer

TripleG said:


> Aaaaaaand my service has dropped all Univision channels, including El Rey, so I can't watch Lucha Underground.


:kurtcry3


----------



## Hencheman_21

I'm getting so frustrated at El Rey. They still have not uploaded any episodes since the first on to my On Demand. If anyone has cable and could check their On Demand to see if just mine or all are like this I would appreciate it.


----------



## Corey

Hencheman_21 said:


> I'm getting so frustrated at El Rey. They still have not uploaded any episodes since the first on to my On Demand. If anyone has cable and could check their On Demand to see if just mine or all are like this I would appreciate it.


Comcast has all 4 episodes available on demand for me.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Thanks. (Y)

According to my provider, Spectrum, they add things once they get it from the networks. I have tweeted El Rey but no response so now I might contact them via email. I do not mind waiting a few days or even a whole week but multiple weeks is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Corey said:


> Oh my godddd Catrina. :sodone
> 
> No better way to start off the show.


Where you looking at the wrestler coming at you....or the lady in the red dress?:lmao

I am mixed on the lack of leather/spandex for the gain of a red dress. They both have positives. I feel this leads to a Melissa v Catrina match. 


I was disappointed with this episode. I feel Swagger has zero presence and doesn't work well in Lucha (at least so far). The tag match wasn't so hot and I thought, besides a good luchasaurous beatdown, the ending was a mess. Sacrifice to the gods was real fast and...not a big payoff considering the released a God or something. 

Main event was good. 

Taya got yoked! She looks slower because of but :yum:


----------



## Corey

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Where you looking at the wrestler coming at you....or the lady in the red dress?:lmao


The wrestler coming at me. Goooooodness gracious.


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> Comcast has all 4 episodes available on demand for me.


Yeah, me too. Some guy on Reddit said he had the entire season 4 available to him a few weeks ago but I think he was lying. 

But yeah, last 2 episodes have been pretty good. LU's been on a nice roll since the shaky season opener. Also nice to see Cuerno getting better booking since his return. Always felt like he was one of the few guys who wasn't booked well, at least during his initial run.


----------



## candice-wrestling

So Fenix??????


----------



## Piers

I was hoping that weight gain wouldn't impact Taya's matches but man was she slow. 

On the other hand, Vibora looks a lot more agile, the guy can move.


----------



## Corey

candice-wrestling said:


> So Fenix??????


Guess he's dead.


----------



## TD Stinger

4th of July edition review:

I haven’t seen any of the spoilers but I hope this wasn’t Fenix being written off the show. I’ll be interested to see where they go with Catrina now that she’s “alive” but I don’t expect that to last.

Strong looked impressive, but the sound effect they add in when he breaks someone’s ankle is bit too much, in my opinion.

Cuerno is in a weird spot because I’m used to him kind of playing a heel role but now he’s clearly working with Aerostar in some capacity and doesn’t want the Gaunlet to fall in the wrong hands. Gives some depth to his character because it doesn’t look like he stole it just to have it. He stole it with good intentions.

The Reptile Tribe vs. WWU match was kind of meh if I’m being honest. Highlight of course for me was Kobra Moon, just by simply being there, lol. Vibora was impressive but I liked his old mask better. Though I supposed this one is easier to breathe out of.

The Sacrifice to the Gods match was hokey, but the right kind of hokey for LU. I still want more destruction from Matanza now that he has no humanity left.

And finally the main event was solid.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Corey said:


> Guess he's dead.


*cries*


----------



## TripleG

OK, so I finally got around to watching this episode. Though DISH Network and Univision better get their shit together and fix this crap. 

Or I could just get the Season 4 pass on Amazon Prime. I'd be willing to do that. 

Anyways, here are my thoughts: 

- Catrina just keeps getting sexier and sexier, doesn't she? And damn she takes away Fenix's life force and then taunts Melissa about it. What a bitch, lol. 

- Famous B may have to have his leg AMPUTATED?!?!?! Jeeeeez! That's extreme! Anyways, we get Big Bad Steve Vs. Jake Strong. I'll be honest, I was never a huge fan of Swagger/Strong, but so far he has been presented very well in LU. He gets a quick and easy win over BBS and looks like a total beast. His size is being used to his advantage as he feels like a legit powerhouse in there against smaller foes and has gotten over pretty well with the Temple crowd it seems. 

- King Cuerno always comes across so great in LU's cinematic sequences, doesn't he? "I'm the man...he's a machine" Great, lol. And oh Cueto says Cage has to win matches and beating up the champ doesn't make you a contender? You know for all the wacky shit LU does, they have some basic Wrestling 101 principles that a lot of other companies overlook. And now we have Cage Vs. Muertes next week! YES YES YES! 

- Daga and Kobra Moon Vs. Johnny Mundo and Taya = I say it all the time, but I really need more of the Luchasauras in my life. Vibora is just so fucking cool! Anyways, this was a fun tag team match with the two heel factions trying to out sneak each other a bit. Mundo continues to look great, and Moon actually looks good too. Taya is looking, um, a little thicker than she did in season 3 and that's impacting her work a tad. It was still a good match, and the post match with Vibora was freaking cool. MORE LUCHASAURAS! And yes, I definitely want more of WWU Vs. Reptiles. Survivor Series style match LU, please and thank you. 

- That scene with Matanza was awesome! His squash match against Mr. Pectacular was great to see as well. We've got a more violent Monster Matanza on our hands and its getting sweet! Honestly, after watching this, I am kind of on board for a Strong/Matanza encounter down the road. Also, is Mr. Pectacular dead already?! And did Matanza kill him in the ring as his sacrifice?! This show is nuts and I love it. 

- I am actually loving Antonio Cueto as well, though I noticed Striker messed up and called him Dario. 

- Main Event is Chavo Guerrero Vs. King Cuerno for one of the Aztec Medallions: Good match and main event. Also its funny. Cuerno seems to be a face now. Pentagon is now established as a face. And WWU is turning face as well. Lot of the heels seem to be turning face. Anyways, like I said, its a good match and I was happy Cuerno won. 

Overall, this was a good solid show with great angle advancement and it got me excited for what is to come.


----------



## Flair Shot

Not even LU can make Swagger interesting. I really hope there won't be too much forcus on him for the rest of the season.

Other than that, decent episode.


----------



## Stormbringer

Flair Shot said:


> Not even LU can make Swagger interesting. I really hope there won't be too much forcus on him for the rest of the season.


Give him a bit more time. All he's done is had 2 matches. Let him get some promo time in. Maybe even a Lucha Underground pretape.


----------



## TD Stinger

DX-Superkick said:


> Give him a bit more time. All he's done is had 2 matches. Let him get some promo time in. Maybe even a Lucha Underground pretape.


The last thing he needs is promo time if the past is any indication. An LU vignette would be the best (and only) course of action here. I actually wish they had kept him with Famous B. Swagger's best time in his career is when he had a manager.


----------



## Chrome

Actually this is the most interested I've ever been in Strong tbh. Guess that's just the power of LU I guess, because there's many more possibilities in LU than in WWE's safe, stale environment. Gotta think him and Pentagon have a match down the road.


----------



## Hawkke

I did get to start watching these season though means. I'm glad there was that 4th season, I'm sad Dario is gone for now, but I'll give it a chance. During the break I binged season 3 part 2.. that was a mistake. By the time I got though about 15 episodes I wanted to strangle Vampiro "DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK DARK" Like a pissing broken record. I wanted to shoot Johnny Mundo and that whole crew out a window because every time they showed it up it was the same, no change in story, no change in outcome, nothing added, boring after the first 3 or 4 expected ambushes and beat down. I'm not sure this is meant to be binged. Season 4 has been ok, much better when taken a week at a time, given those days to get the anticipation built back up.

Season 4 has been interesting so far. It's weird without Puma, but I'm adjusting. I'm glad Mil is still rolling and Catrina's story is moving forward. I really hope we get A LOT More forward motion on the story of the tribes and how they'll be set up for fighting off new monster Matanza.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016400316915331072
Sweet, Ivelisse and her thickness are back in action this week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017125771154882561
Did someone say "HOSS FIGHT?"


----------



## Stormbringer

Hawkke said:


> I'm not sure this is meant to be binged. Season 4 has been ok, much better when taken a week at a time, given those days to get the anticipation built back up.


The thing about binging is that the show has a tight narrative with 4 interconnected threads. Wrestling isn't that. There's too many unrelated threads for it to be binged. :shrug

The wait and anticipation from week to week is apart of the experience. The discussion and hype was big back in the day that left you wanting more. Just rolling on with no anticipation takes something away from the experience.


----------



## Hawkke

DX-Superkick said:


> The thing about binging is that the show has a tight narrative with 4 interconnected threads. Wrestling isn't that. There's too many unrelated threads for it to be binged. :shrug
> 
> The wait and anticipation from week to week is apart of the experience. The discussion and hype was big back in the day that left you wanting more. Just rolling on with no anticipation takes something away from the experience.


It wasn't the story that was the problem for me binging it, it was LACK of story that was the problem! I actually would have liked a lot more forward motion on the backstory than seeing 2 and 3 times a week where Morrison's stable would be the entire focus of an episode. It got REALLY boring while guys like Aerostar, Phoenix, Cuerno, Mil and the rest of the LU originals just rotted away in catering and all the Aztec stories were put on hold for the same tired run-ins from the same 4 people sometimes multiple times a night. I didn't start watching LU for seeing WWE cast-offs. I came for the temple and tribes!


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm not a fan of Cortez Castro (or what his name is) nor Mr. Pectacular so I don't have a problem with these sacrifices.


----------



## Stormbringer

Really liking this episode so far. Ivy and Joey had a good match, Matanza was quick and we still have Cage and Mil!

Two medallions on the line holy hell! I wonder who the odd man out will be.

What a freaking match! THE FUCKING MACK IS EPIC AS FUCK!

JESUS CHRIST! This main event!

Cage is fucking mental. Moves like a cruiserweight! Refs are dying! Mil pulling out a hurricanrana! Secret audience surprises! This match had everything!

Rabbits are back. And I'm trippin' balls!

Holy hell, he's real! The Rabbit is real!

And he's got a gimp!


*But why give Cage a title shot? Just challenge him to a fight.


----------



## Victor Chaos

So Killer Kross is the leader of the Rabbit Tribe and a wrestler who doesn't sell on Impact Wrestler. Wow!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

r.i.p mascarita :mj2


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Loved that surprise attack by Pentagon :mark

Ivelise is so thick :woolcock

Excellent main event with just the right amount of fuckery. Was Catrina ditching Mil at the end?


----------



## Bland

Glad to see LU once again hitting its high. Loved the twists, and now added tension between Mack & Killshot and Pentagon & Cage. Pentagon in the crowd was awesome and i loved the Killer Kross reveal. Will be interesting to see Kross eventually teams with the rabbit tribe, hopefully replacing Mala Suerte in the trio. Mala Suerte can be the interfering manager.


----------



## Kabraxal

Caught up finally... and still having tbe same problem as the 1st season: great wrestling hamstrung by overly comic stylisation in their stories. 

The matches were mostly great on the last show, but the sacrifice crap and White Rabbit BS has made me consider dropping LU completely. Not what I want from wrestling... at all.


----------



## TD Stinger

New episode thoughts:

I'm gonna be sad if Castro, a major character through the first 3 seasons, was written off just like that. That would feel like a waste.

The intergender matches in LU can be hit or miss, but I'd say this one was a hit. Ivelisse (and her thickness) is back and that was great to see.

The 3 Way was really good. I am very interested to see where Killshot goes (one of my favorites) will go now that Dante Fox is gone (I really hope he's coming back at some point this season). Even though they damn near killed each other, Dante was still his brother. And he can't accept someone else taking his place.

Now for the main event. This shit was Lucha fucking Underground. This felt like could have been in the old Temple. That's what I've been waiting for from this crowd and this setting. This hoss fight fucking ruled from power moves to killing referees. And the Pentagon swerve was great.

Pentagon is one my favorite promos in the business. Even if they didn't include subtitles, he sounds so cool in everything he says.

And that ending.....fuck I don't know that was. I figured the Rabbit Tribe wasn't coming back. Was cool to see Killer Kross as the "White Rabbit." I've only been following him for a really a couple weeks since he debuted in Impact. But the guy is a natural talker. And killing poor Mascarito, though he almost seemed like he knew it was coming and was ready for it.

This was the best show since they've come back for me. The shows have been decent, but this is the one that felt great. And it seems like the more weeks go by, the more characters we see returning. I wonder when Marty the Moth will get something to do. I don't think we've seen him since the 1st episode.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I felt this was the best episode so far. Good matches. Great promo from Pentagon. Great videos. Rabbit Tribe is definitely becoming trios champs. 

Sadly, Cage is just fodder for Pentagon till the GoG's holder is crowned. I would have liked some more between the two.



Kabraxal said:


> Caught up finally... and still having tbe same problem as the 1st season: great wrestling hamstrung by overly comic stylisation in their stories.
> 
> The matches were mostly great on the last show, but the sacrifice crap and White Rabbit BS has made me consider dropping LU completely. Not what I want from wrestling... at all.


Have you watched lucha before? That's kind of the point of the show. To be comic-like and over the top. It's definitely not for you if you don't like the absurdity.


----------



## Corey

Haven't seen the show yet because it wasn't on Comcast this morning, but hot damn this is wild:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017535521634078725


----------



## candice-wrestling

How they gonna do my mans Mascarita like that  

Also Pentagon popping up like that was so good!!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Does anyone know if there are any plans to bring LU to Netflix in the UK? I had heard that it is on Netflix in the US already


----------



## Kabraxal

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I felt this was the best episode so far. Good matches. Great promo from Pentagon. Great videos. Rabbit Tribe is definitely becoming trios champs.
> 
> Sadly, Cage is just fodder for Pentagon till the GoG's holder is crowned. I would have liked some more between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched lucha before? That's kind of the point of the show. To be comic-like and over the top. It's definitely not for you if you don't like the absurdity.


I don’t like that it is basically Mortal Kombat. I want wrestling, not cheesy over the top deaths. It’s why LU will always be niche.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> *Haven't seen the show yet because it wasn't on Comcast this morning, but hot damn this is wild:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017535521634078725


All I'll say is just wait until you see Cage vs. Mil.


----------



## Stormbringer

Kabraxal said:


> I don’t like that it is basically Mortal Kombat. I want wrestling, not cheesy over the top deaths. It’s why LU will always be niche.


I think the word you're looking for is "Alternative." LU isn't for everyone, but that's a great thing. If it were like everything else no one would care.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I am not a fan of Iveliesse. I'm also a dumb American who can't spell non-American names too well. I loved her as Trio's champ and her season 2 match against Mil, but I either she was contractually limited in season 3 or they gave her nothing and the fire has died down. 




Kabraxal said:


> I don’t like that it is basically Mortal Kombat. I want wrestling, not cheesy over the top deaths. It’s why LU will always be niche.


haha that's a shame. It's the reason I like it so much. If you're using Amazon Prime to watch Lucha, you should check out Dojo Pro. It's more serious, real, and mostly just wrestling. 

Mantanza (Jeff cobb) and Killshot (Shane Strickland) are both in that, too.


----------



## Stormbringer

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I am not a fan of Iveliesse. I loved her as Trio's champ and her season 2 match against Mil, but I either she was contractually limited in season 3 or they gave her nothing and the fire has died down.


She's good when she's not hurt. Her run as Trios champion is her highlight, I agree. But her fragile body kills her momentum. She got all the way to gold, THEN got hurt. After that she was just injury after injury. You can't get any momentum being absent. That's her biggest drawback.

That's what killed her payoff with Catrina. :shrug They announce the match but can't add heat throughout the season. All their interactions were season 1 and 2, but they finally get to face off in season 3 with no heat.


----------



## Arkham258

Kabraxal said:


> I don’t like that it is basically Mortal Kombat. I want wrestling, not cheesy over the top deaths. It’s why LU will always be niche.


Then stop watching. Literally 80% of wrestling out there is the status quo you seem to like so much. So why are you watching the one show that is actually interesting and different if you hate it so much?

By the way, 80% of the show was awesome in ring action, the "wrestling" you said you want.

I don't post much these days, but sometimes I see posts like this that just make me roll my eyes


----------



## Corey

Great show! Definitely my favorite episode of the season. Felt like we got everything that makes LU so fun.

Cage/Muertes was a relentless thrill ride. Pretty sure it went like 7 minutes but damn it was fun and advanced the Pentagon/Cage story in a great way. *(*** 1/2)* The 3 way was a lot of fun too *(*** 1/4)*.


----------



## TripleG

Finally saw this week's episode. 

- Matanza gets another sacrifice! This is getting to be an awesome attraction for the show. How many more victims will Matanza collect? Oh and poor Cortez Castro. 

- Aztec Medallion time! Ivelisse....she looks flipping hot! She's boasting a near Bayley level backdoor right now, no? I know Joey Ryan is a bit of a controversial talent these days, but I like his song and dance. This was a fun match with Joey being Joey and Ivy being the underdog face getting a huge win. I dug it. 

- Killshot Vs. The Mack Vs. Son of Havoc for an Aztec Medallion was a really good match. And with two Aztec Medallions on the line? That really raised the stakes! A heel turn for Killshot is clearly in the works and I can't wait to see how that unfolds. And all three guys are capable of crazy stuff, and they got to cut loose a bit here. It was also nice to see Mack get the win. 

- Cage Vs. Muertes for a medallion = Oh boy oh boy have I been dying to see this match! Oh and Catrina in that red dress! Damn! HOT DAMN! She's living life with those Fenix powers, huh? Anyways, I enjoyed the Cage/Kongo Kong match was Impact last week as this big hoss fight, and this was even better than that. It was just two bulls beating the shit out of each other and doing incredible things to each other. I loved it! All the ref bumps made the match feel like total chaos and like the monster and the machine could not be contained. And I popped like a motherfucker for Pentagon popping out of the crowd to get back at Cage. That was awesome, and really well done. The build for Pentagon/Cage continues and we have that match to look forward to next week, and Muertes has a medallion. Boom! By the way, Pentagon probably cuts the best foreign language promos ever. He sounds awesome on the stick and I can't understand what he's saying (thank you for the subtitles!). 

- So far in the Medallion hunt we have Azteca Jr, Ivy, Mack, Cuerno, and Muertes....pretty good group I'd say. And Catrina won't do the lick of death anymore?! Huh? What does that mean? 

- Now the big reveal of the White Rabbit! That was a huge twist! I was expecting someone goofy to add to the comedic nature of the Rabbit Tribe, but it turns out to be Killer Kross. So another character gets brutally killed off and The Rabbit Tribe just got a lot more twisted. Oh and by the way, that set looked awesome. Right out of Alice in Wonderland. God, they gotta get The Rabbits and The Reptiles together for something. 

So on Impact, Kross is a twisted psychopath, and on LU he's a twisted cult leader. I think the dude has found his niche, lol.

All in all, this was probably my favorite episode of LU thus far for season 4. Really good matches, story development, and a big reveal at the end. All good things here!


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019295671898247168
This, along with Pentagon vs. Cage for this week.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

I’m ready bay bay :liquor


----------



## Stormbringer

Mil! NOOOOO!

Johnny killed Moon!

Holy Hell Vibora can move. What a sequence of cool shit.

Reptiles getting that face reaction! We gotta get an Atomicos match from these two groups!

What in the shit did I just watch? For a second, I thought they were going in a very weird direction with Evans and XO....

Melissa losing her voice?


----------



## Victor Chaos

I thought the Reptile tribe were heels. (Not that I have a problem with a heel vs heel feud)


----------



## Arkham258

Great show. Not that anyone cares what I think. Nice Reptile/WWU feud, and nice to see Pentagon actually acting like a babyface this season...so far

I shall now exit the thread


----------



## Bland

Another epic show and more great twists. I wonder if we'll get cage vs pentagon II in a gimmick match? 

Mack eliminating Mil from GOTG makes perfect sense whilst also adding to mack & Havoc's partnership as well as tension to Mil & Catrina. Very interesting to see where both goes. Can definitely see Killshot turning on Mack & Havoc and perhaps their lose titles to Rabbit, Reptile Tribe & Worldwide Underground. As for Catrina, perhaps she revives Jerimiah or Fenix and goes back after the gaunlet. I love that its more questions after this weeks ep as it helps keep your interest, the great matches just makes the show perfect. 

Oh yh, loved Desmond X debut. The new debuts have have great so far.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Man, Vibora is one repulsive SOB (which is perfect) but his athleticism is uncanny.

Interesting turn with the Rabbit Tribe. I think I like London more as a heel dressed in all black. I was very surprised he lost actually. That new Desmond X kid was pretty good too.

Loved the segment with Evans, XO and Ricky Mundo. :lol

I'm curious as to where they are going with Cage/Pentagon. Surprising that Pentagon won clean.

Oh and Kobra Moon wens3


----------



## TD Stinger

New Show Thoughts:

Dezmond X's debut against Paul London was fine, but nothing particularly memorable. X is a pretty talented guy, he should do well in LU. Can't say I love the new direction of the Rabbit Tribe since I loved their antics last season.

The Battle Royal was short and sweet and Mack's reasoning made total sense, lol.

Mundo vs. Vibora ending up being a lot better than I thought it would be. Vibora, while he can get too cute at times, is a pretty impressive specimen and Mundo makes everyone look better. And I'm a sucker for faction warfare so I enjoyed this.

The downside of this episode is that there was only 1 vignette. The Ricky Mundo and his doll storyline is, um, interesting to say the least.

Pentagon vs. Cage was your typical Pentagon match. Some brawling. Some Flipping Piledrivers. Fun match, but nothing new. And Cage's promo at the end felt like it would have meant more had he not just gotten beat clean in the middle.

Fine show, but definitely a step down from last week.


----------



## Corey

Didn't think the episode was anything too special (why is Pentagon beating everyone so easily?) but good news for the ratings. Just ignore all the typos this guy had. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020069809621553152


----------



## TripleG

I haven't watched the episode yet, but I'm buying the episodes on Amazon Prime. I fully realize I could watch these things for free online, but I like to show my support to the things I enjoy. 

Vibora Vs. Mundo? I gotta watch that shit the minute I get home today.

Finally got around to watching this week's show: 

Here are my thoughts: 

- Paul London Vs. Dezmond X for an Aztec Medallion = Paul London is giving off some "DC's The Shade" vibe with his new look. Match itself was okay, but I was disappointed that London took the loss. I love me some Rabbit Tribe, and if they are supposed to be more intense and crazed now, I feel like they should be winning. 

- I can't get enough of Catrina in that red dress. DAMN! The battle royal to determine who would be removed from the GOTG match next week felt a bit rushed though and a lazy way to keep Mil out off the title match. I'm actually disappointed he was removed. Mack's line "Mil Muertes scares the shit out of me" was hilarious though. 

- Here's what I've been waiting for. I've been craving more of the "Luchasauras" since he first showed up, and Mundo is a great opponent for him. Vibora displayed some great power and that flip dive Johnny did to Kobra Moon was insane! And I was legit shocked that Vibora kicked out of the End of the World and fight through to get the surprise win. This was a big match for Vibora who I hope continues to contribute to LU in a big way. Man oh man, we gotta get WWU Vs. Reptiles in a Atomicos match sometime in the future. 

- We got some friction in the World Wide Underground. Oh and the creepy doll doesn't like Jack Evans! UH...OH! 

- Pentagon Dark Vs. Cage for the LU Title = Solid match with both guys being their usual cool selves. Another win for Pentagon, but Cage powering out to avoid getting his arm broken was awesome. Still more to go with these two? We shall see. 

Solid episode those week, though it felt like they tried to cram a little too much in there with a title match, the last Medallion match, an out of nowhere battle royal, and another singles match to further one of their big programs. Busy episode and maybe a tad rushed in a couple of places, but the good stuff (Vibora-Mundo and the rising build betwene the two factions and the title match) was all good.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021473296259268608
Gift of the Gods Match tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021892484912357376


Spoiler: Ivelisse















A gift from God indeed.


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY SHIT! MOONSAULT!

Antonio flipping the script on the GotG match!

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! WHAT A FUCKING MATCH!

HOLY TITS MARIPOSA


----------



## candice-wrestling

I'm LOVING Dezmond X so far, he's great!!


----------



## Bland

Loving the twists this season and Antonio's twist on the GOTG lead to an epic 3 Way Main event. Thinking about it now, Azteca & Pentagon do have history from Ultima Lucha Dos so visiting that would be an interesting defence for Pentagon. Hopefully Pentagon wins and Im also hoping Azteca doesnt cash in yet as a long reign as a fighting champion against guy chosen by Antonio would help further build him. 

Can defiantly see Jake Strong replacing Matanza for future seasons as the big, destructive heel and with these "Sacrifice to the Gods" Matches, can see Matanza losing one near the end of season or even at Ultima Lucha to write out Matanza. I do like the Matanza gimmick (Jeff Cobb) but when he was face to face with Vinnie this week, he didnt look like a monster, in my opinion. 

And Mil booking continues to be great. I wonder if they'll have Mil & 2 Partners challenge Mack, Killshot & Havoc. If so, Catrina is a must as I enjoyed her during her NXT Maxine run and maybe another heel, Jeremiah or Fenix can be brought back. Mil, Fenix & Catrina would be an epic trios team.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

candice-wrestling said:


> I'm LOVING Dezmond X so far, he's great!!


yea but hes got no personality hes like a robot


----------



## SubAlum75

Thoughts.....

- - Desmond X seems to be a player in season 4. They needed to have done a better job building him up with a promo or some back story.

- - Strong over Guevara - Mission accomplished in this match. Strong appears heading towards a big match/feud.

- - Matanza over Masaro - I laughed. Proved their point about Matanza and sacrificing opponents.

- - Gift of the Gods Title Match - Excellent match. I'm okay with Azteca winning. Cuerno still has the gauntlet.

I'm loving Ivelisse's new look. Super hot. Makes up for Taya's change in appearance.

Lot's of storylines developing. I'm hoping for some more depth in the storylines. Quality over quantity. 

- - Looking forward to Ricky Mundo and what develops with the doll.

- - Catrina and Mil is looking like a strong storyline. Catrina is smoking hot in red.

- - Azteca with the Gift of the Gods title (they have mentioned multiple times that he can have a match anytime....as long as Cueto has time to promote it. I expect shenanigans here.


----------



## Corey

Great episode as a whole. Really fun all the way through. I loved the main event. Cuerno's methodical approach mixed with the other two's crazy athletic ability made for a great styles clash. One of my favorites from the season so far *(*** 3/4)*.

Also, Ivelisse jesus :done


----------



## Hencheman_21

Finally got to see Episode 5. Fun matches. Having Pentagon in the crowd was sweet and caught me off guard. Had to rewind it because when it happened I noticed him taking the mask off and thought it was a fan removing one mask and I was like "why does he have a 2nd mask on?" lol. Also Killer Kross as the leader of the White Rabbit tribe is cool but after some things Matt Sydal said at Slammivarsery I was hoping it would be him. Oh well. Who knows maybe Kross really isn't the leader and Matt does end up being the real one. His current character just seems to fit more to me than Kross but either way is going to be fun.


----------



## Piers

I just watched last week's episode. I'll miss the goofy London and the rabbit tribe dance around Melissa. They're still my favorite stable at the moment though. Also, Paul should have won the match 

Mil Muertes out of the match :cry 

Vibora's beard coming out of his mask is very weird to look at.

Did Taya have a kid by the way ?


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

The opening match is something LU excels at when they're at their best. Short matches with a big memorable moment and the right winner. Strong looked, well, strong. I think it's been very well done how they've transitioned his "We the People" chant into "Strong! Strong! Strong!" chants. The dive from Sammy made him look memorable even in defeat. And they continue to do their best to put some distance between "Jack Swagger" and "Jake Strong."

OK, I got a couple of laughs out of this week's Sacrifice to the Gods match. But is this is the match to really do comedy. Is Vinny really the guy who should be getting ANY offense on Matanza? To me, the answer is no. I like comedy in wrestling, especially LU, but this wasn't the setting for it.

The Mack, Havoc, Ivelisse vs. Cureno, Aztec Jr., Dezmond X. Ah, the Ivelisse/Havoc ship stays alive. Match was pretty standard stuff overall. Liked Mil coming into kill the losers afterward.

The 3 Way was really good. Once again, LU at it's best with 3 talents that can all deliver in the ring. Cureno looked like the star in there. Dezmond X looked like the cool rookie. And Azteca Jr. looked like the guy ready to take the next step.

Very interesting to see Azteca Jr. win the title. I always thought once Puma left, Azteca would be the guy to attempt to take that spot. It's almost impossible to replace a guy like Puma/Ricochet. But Azteca Jr. seems like the guy to potentially do it.

And fucking finally, Marty is back. Marty vs. Pentagon? I'm down.


----------



## Corey

Ratings still doing well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022593795374891008


----------



## candice-wrestling

HiddenFlaw said:


> yea but hes got no personality hes like a robot


Well it's still early days for him, give it time. I'm sure LU can make him interesting.


----------



## famicommander

Jack Swagger just seems like a shittier version of Brian Cage crossed with a shittier version of Pentagon.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I loved the trios match. And, this was the best sacrifice to the gods. Happy that hasn't turned into quick squash match, weekly.

Im surprised killshot tried to save his team. I thought he would ditch them for sure.


----------



## famicommander

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I loved the trios match. And, this was the best sacrifice to the gods. Happy that hasn't turned into quick squash match, weekly.
> 
> Im surprised killshot tried to save his team. I thought he would ditch them for sure.


They haven't mentioned it lately, but at least when they came in as Ryck's help in S1 the Mack and Killshot were introduced as being cousins.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

vinny running the ropes was hilarious


----------



## Stormbringer

famicommander said:


> They haven't mentioned it lately, but at least when they came in as Ryck's help in S1 the Mack and Killshot were introduced as being cousins.


I thought it was Ryck and Mack who where cousins?


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's episode: 

- Famous B is okay! Hurray! Get FAAAAAAAME! lol

- Melissa always looks hot, but she looked especially sexy in blue. Just...yeah. :nice

- Jake Strong Vs. Sammy Guevara = Well, I have to say it. This is the most I have ever liked Jack Swagger. He's in a setting that allows him to use his size to his advantage and look like a killer, and it has been very effective thus far. I also like how they found a way to work in his "We the People" hand over heart gesture but make it different. And I have to say, for a match that was largely designed to be a squash, it was kind of cool to get a fucking moonsault from the top of a stage ladder! It was basically Guevara's big hope spot to make it look like he could win, but NOPE! Strong made him tap and continues to wrap up victims. 

God we gotta get Strong Vs. Pentagon: The Ankle Breaker Vs. The Arm Breaker. :yeahyeah:yeahyeah

- Matanza Vs. Vinne Massaro in a Sacrifice to the Gods = "My first thought was fire that poor excuse for a man!", but then he ordered him a pizza! Man...I am digging Antonio Cueto more than I ever thought I would. Never heard a pizza chant on a wrestling show before. Oh and "Its Pineapple!" got a huge chuckle out of me too. 

This was the most enjoyable of the STTG squashes thus far because of the humor. The pizza guy got thrown around was funny. Vinnie running the ropes and getting gassed was fucking hilarious. And then a Wrath of the Gods on the pizza was a nice final touch to the match. 

- I loved the change up to the Gift of the Gods match! It made the whole process feel like this really unique little tournament. Son of Havoc, The Mack, and Ivelisse Vs. King Cuerno, El Dragon Azteca Jr, and Dezmond X was a good match to serve as that last step before the main event. The Mack is just so much fun to watch, and the fans love Havoc and Ivy so much that their liveliness brought a spark. 

It was great to see Muertes victimize The Mack as a follow up to last week with the story between Killshot and his partners still being developed. Mack Vs. Muertes as a big match in a few weeks and maybe Havoc Vs. Killshot at UL? I'm down. 

- The Three Way Gift of the Gods finals was very good. Dezmond got to show off his crazy athleticism, and Cuerno got to be the awesome methodical hunter (that double submission bit was great). And the stuff these three were doing outside the ring was just insane. Also, how the hell did Dezmond get up there? I also loved that finish! It was nice to see a big move like that actually get the win and El Dragon Azteca Jr wins his first singles title in LU! I think they are setting him up to be the spiritual successor to Prince Puma. 

- And the cherry on top, we get Marty the Moth Martinez in a great cinematic scene! Mariposa is going to get him motivated to win the LU Title! Oooooooh boooooooy! 

Loved this week's episode. The Gift of the Gods stuff was great, we got two fun squash matches to further establish Matanza and Jake Strong, some storyline development here and there, and a little Marty the Moth to boot. I was happy with all of this!


----------



## Hencheman_21

El Rey uploaded the last two episodes to On Demand so I got to catch up. As always LU delivered the goods. So cool seeing Dezmond Xav...er X in the Temple. Only thing that I was meh about was changing the Gift of the Gods match. I was ok with going from 7 to 6 members especially since the mini battle royal went how it should once it got down to the last two. No need for teammates to fight since no advantage to the winner per say. Then tossing Mil is the only way to go. They should have stopped there as I was not a fan of the 6 man tag match leading to just a 3 way. I mean of course the matches were good and it helped spread things out to fill air time but I would have preferred the 7 or even 6 man match. That is just a small thing so not gonna bother me. 

Have they made any mention of the departure of Sexy Star? I mean I know why she is gone but I meant for story line purposes? The one bad thing of her being gone is her story line never got finished. I want to know who was stalking her. I do hope someone steps up for Prince Puma and tries to defend his honor over how he was ousted.


----------



## Corey

LU Title rematch tomorrow night. Hope this one gets more time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024006718689165312


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is Cage just getting title shots handed to him? He lost to Muertes AND Pentagon back-to-back. Hell the match with Pentagon was clean. Back of the queue, Cage.


----------



## TD Stinger

Got to say, it felt better when Pentagon was the guy chasing the title as opposed to being THE guy holding the title. To Me LU was at it's best when guys like Mil and Johnny were heel champions. Or even Puma who was having grueling defense week after week in Season 1. It worked with him because he was a better underdog.

But with Pentagon, I'm glad he's champion. But he doesn't feel like a guy who should be champion long term.


----------



## Stormbringer

Here we go!

Black vs Daga is looking to be an awesome encounter. And they forgo the aerial assault and go hold for hold. Interesting. And we get a 4 v 4 fight next week!

Kobra Moon grants wishes eh? I'd love to rub one out of her!










And they follow her up with CATRINA!

Holy shit, Ryck!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dragon Azteca's promo was better than 90% of the WWE roster.


----------



## Stormbringer

Killshot going all out tonight!

I hope this is a wake-up call for the Rabbit Tribe. I have no problem with a lower tier team, but we only have 4 Trios as of now.

Tag Match main event. Ok, I thought they were gonna just do....

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!?!?!

Pentagon is Loco!

Ok this is ridiculous. Pentagon got kneed right in the balls and immediately took the upper hand? What the hell?

And I though Jack was the Dragon Slayer!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great promo by Azteca Jr. I love how he smoothly went from Spanish to English and back again. Very fiery emotion too. 

I’ll be Kobra Moon’s slave any day. wens3

Characteristically badass move by Pentagon to forgo having a partner. But wait was that for the title? Wtf? :cuss: God damn you Cage. 

Johnny-ana Jones :lol. So is Vibora really dead or will he regrow his head like a lizard. :hmm:

They need to get back to the gauntlet / gods / man in the limousine story asap.


----------



## Piers

Vibora :mj2 
Is it wrong if I'm on the Reptiles' side in this one ?

When was that Big Ryck and Mac segment ? I don't remember these two being related.

Another loss for the Rabbit Tribe :tripsscust 

Cage :mark: I hope he's the next LU Champion


----------



## Corey

So that tweet the other night was a little misleading, huh? :lol Decent episode, nothing to really write home about. I was wondering why in the hell they were showing Big Ryck to start the show but I got a laugh out of his skull being shown in the locker. Also LOLed at PJ Black missing the mark on two of his moonsaults. :lol Main event seemed kinda pointless but I guess it was an easy way to have Cage earn another title shot. 

Next week's 8-person war should be a lot of fun. Looking forward to that.


----------



## JBLGOAT

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Vibora :mj2
> Is it wrong if I'm on the Reptiles' side in this one ?
> 
> When was that Big Ryck and Mac segment ? I don't remember these two being related.
> 
> Another loss for the Rabbit Tribe :tripsscust
> 
> Cage :mark: I hope he's the next LU Champion


Ummm...Mac was introduced as Big Ryck's cousin. Glad to see that Lucha Underground is brining in some continuity which is so rare in wrestling.


----------



## Piers

JBLGOAT said:


> Ummm...Mac was introduced as Big Ryck's cousin. Glad to see that Lucha Underground is brining in some continuity which is so rare in wrestling.


I barely remember last season, it's been ages. So the first or second ones... :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest Episode Thoughts:

PJ Black vs. Daga was just kind of there for me. Nothing bad, but nothing memorable outside Black whiffing on that Springboard Moonsault (or Daga not being in the correct position). The brawl after the match was fun. Kobra's promo afterwards......a bit rough. But hey, I'd be her slave any time. The 8 Man match next week should be fun provided somebody comes back to life.

I died laughing at the image of Big Ryck's skull (w/ a cigar still in his mouth) in the locker and seeing Mack's reaction to it. Oh and I prefer Catrina in black, but she's making red work too.

The Azteca promo was standard stuff. I doubt he holds onto that thing by UL 4.

6 Man Tag was a lot of fun and I continue to like what they're doing with Killshot in wake of Dante Fox not being there this season (which still sucks).

Pentagon not choosing a partner for himself is exactly what Pentagon would do. I liked the using Cuerno as Cage's partner. Cuerno is probably the most complex character in LU right now. He's enlisted the help of Aeorstar to hide the Gaunlet, which one would perceive as a noble deed, but still acts a hired gun for situations like this. He's the definition right now an anti hero or a tweener. Also, I want to see Cuerno vs. Pentagon for the title down the road. Finish was god with Cage getting the win but I can't say I'm dying for another match between these two.

And the last vignette was LU campiness at it's best. All I say is Vibora better not be really dead. We've had enough deaths so far this season, Vibora does not need to be another one.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's episode: 

- Daga Vs. PJ was a solid match, but it was the post match stuff that got me going. The Reptiles and WWU going at each other and setting up a big match for next week. I am really digging this feud! 

- LOVED the scene between Catrina and Mack. Props for keeping continuity by keeping Big Ryck as Mack's cousin and finally letting us know on screen what happened to him (his death was detailed in an LU webcomic IIRC). The skull with the cigar was a hilarious visual and Mack's reaction was priceless. My only issue was a problem this created later in the show. 

- We have a new GOTG Champ and he wants to cash in at UL4. Cool, now lets see how long he lasts. It'll be nice to see a champion defending the thing continuously before the cash in, so lets see. 

- Trios Title Match = The match itself was fun, but I had an issue with it. Now if the Catrina/Mack segment is to be taken as happening before this match, then how on Earth is Mack not totally mentally fucked in the ring for this one? I mean if I found my cousin's skull in my locker right before a match, I'd be all kinds of fucked up. I would have either worked the match in a way where Mack was clearly distracted, adding to the friction between the three teammates, or, just simply place the Mack/Catrina segment AFTER the Trios Match. 

That said, the match was still good solid and action packed fun. I was kind of hoping The Rabbit Tribe would win it, but maybe it'll happen soon given how the current champs aren't quite getting along. 

- Cage and Cuerno Vs. Pentagon and ....NOBODY! Yeah Pentagon is the Lucha Stone Cold for a reason. Motherfucker wouldn't select a partner, other than his brother Fenix (who is, uh, dead). It was a cool match, even if the ending was inevitable. So Pentagon Vs. Cage II is in the works? I'm down for that. 

- That closing scene was just gold! Indiana Mundo! I love it. But...IS VIBORA DEAD?!?!? NOOOOO! He was my favorite one of the Reptiles! I am hoping they work some kind of evil Reptile voodoo magic to bring him back for the 4 vs. 4 next week. Get this, I am actually hoping that a wrestling show uses evil voodoo magic. God Bless Lucha Underground! 

Anyways, solid show this week that set up some interesting things, and the ending was actually a nice cliffhanger to add intrigue for next week's main event.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Kobra Moon killed it. She had such a scary voice and slithered, like a lizard, in her promo. I don't remember much of her talking but and had a great back and forth with Jonny M.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I never thought I'd say this but can LU calm down on the deaths?? Like stop killing off my faves man my heart can't take it.


----------



## TripleG

candice-wrestling said:


> I never thought I'd say this but can LU calm down on the deaths?? Like stop killing off my faves man my heart can't take it.


LOL. That might be the strangest request I've ever heard a fan give a wrestling show. 

Hey guys, could you stop killing your characters? lol.


----------



## candice-wrestling

TripleG said:


> LOL. That might be the strangest request I've ever heard a fan give a wrestling show.
> 
> Hey guys, could you stop killing your characters? lol.


As I was writing it I was thinking "damn this is weird".


----------



## Hawkke

Matt Striker bustin down on that PC group think bullshit! Well I gotta say he eeked up notch in my announcer book for sure.

roud



JBLGOAT said:


> Ummm...Mac was introduced as Big Ryck's cousin. Glad to see that Lucha Underground is brining in some continuity which is so rare in wrestling.


And you're right, but I thought Ryck's skull was in Mil's throne in season 2? But I suppose that doesn't exclude it from showing up in the locker room again :lol


----------



## DJ B.K.

Hawkke said:


> Matt Striker bustin down on that PC group think bullshit! Well I gotta say he eeked up notch in my announcer book for sure.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DUqEqv0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Proud" class="inlineimg" />


Meh. I could go without with random rants like that that he likes to do. Not necessary and seem like nothing more than him finding an excuse to rant o


----------



## SubAlum75

Did Cuerno give the gauntlet to Aerostar? Did I miss that? Why would he do that?


----------



## Stormbringer

SubAlum75 said:


> Did Cuerno give the gauntlet to Aerostar? Did I miss that? Why would he do that?


They didn't show it, they implied that the Gauntlet was too dangerous and that Cuerno doesn't know where or WHEN it is. The only known time traveler is Aerostar so most people just assume that's who he gave it too.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026895469996167169


----------



## FroWrestling

Pentagon Dark has really become the face of LU after the departure of Prince Puma!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026895469996167169


mariposa wins and gives it to marty :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

LUCHAAAAAAHHHHOOOOOO MY GOD, MARIPOSA!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Damn. Mariposa and her boobs look hot.


----------



## Stormbringer

"Joey liked it!" what are the odds that Jack, Joey and XO becomes a love triangle?

Moon with a resurrection! Holy hell, what can't she do?

And a classic rivalry is about to be reborn.

JOHNNY! OH MY GOD!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Looks like Mundo and Taya are the new Macho Man and Elizabeth.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's amazing how much you can get into an hour and how fast it goes by when the show doesn't suck!


----------



## TripleG

Well that ending was all kinds of crazy! I need a minute to process all of that. 

Thankfully I got to watch the show live this week and thankfully I enjoyed it.


----------



## Arkham258

"The Great Awakening. Follow the white rabbit" - Matt Stryker

For a show taped months in advance, LU is always oddly timely. I'm referring to recent media coverage of the whole Qanon thing last week. Stryker literally sounded like a Q follower


----------



## Bland

Another episode with more twists. The Vibora beheading was shocking last week and then the resurrection of Jerimiah this week. Hoping for some backstage videos of Kobra, Daga & Jerimiah as trio really intrigues me now. Surely they'll now go back after Drago & Aerostar. 

Ricky's doll still creeps me out but im interested in where its heading, im guessing Ricky vs Johnny. 

Really hoping we get something from White Rabbit again, unless ive missed it.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on the show: 

- Mariposa appears to have sprouted more than wings, huh? Damn. 

- Another Sacrifice to the Gods...and we lose one of the Rabbits! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Mala Suerte...we hardly knew ye. 

- The Tag Match was fun. It was great to see Evans again and all four guys interacted well. Evans being cruel to XO hopefully sets up a feud and something for Evans to do. 

- The Gift of the Gods Title match was short but sweet...El Dragon retained which I'm fine with. Its also funny that of the four matches on this show, 3 of them were intergender. Its amazing how...normal it feels in LU. 

- Now for the ending...which was nuts! Okay so Vibora is dead...BOO! But Jeremiah Crane has been resurrected and is now part of the Reptile Tribe...YAY! And Mundo benches Ricky...for AEROSTAR!!! Whoa! Welcome back old friend!

The Atomicos Match was great fun and wild. I was happy to see WWU win and then Kobra has to grant a wish. So Mundo becomes SELFLESS?!?!?! WHAT?!?!?! He wishes for Drago to be set free, as a favor to Aerostar. Now we have that story advancing and Drago is finally free. Taya being upset is interesting...what did she want the wish to be? But I guess it doesn't matter since Mundo fucking proposed to her! All the crazy shit LU has done in over 3 seasons and they haven't gotten to a marriage proposal yet. That'll be interesting to follow...especially with the creepy Ricky Mundo lurking in the shadows with his weird as fuck doll. 

I love Lucha Underground lol. Just stop killing characters! Jesus, you're getting to GoT levels of bloodshed.


----------



## Piers

Did they just end the Rabbit Tribe ? Damn stop killing off the best characters :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Did they just end the Rabbit Tribe ? Damn stop killing off the best characters :mj2


They only killed Mala Suerte. They can bring in the true white rabbit and his gimp.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

That Evans/Ryan vs. Ivelisse/XO tag team match was the match of the night for me.

XO is extremely athletic, very impressive. Does anyone know if he's a former dancer of some sort? Maybe a former cheerleader?

What an insane ending. The Mundo/Taya proposal was a beautiful moment. 

And at last Drago is free. :tucky


----------



## SubAlum75

I was a little worried about season four after the first few episodes, but LU has hit its stride. The storylines have been developed, plot twists and turns, surprise endings. 

Well done by Lucha Underground.


----------



## Zbagint

I's amazing how much a wrestling show can evoke such strong emotions out of me. I was legit smiling seeing Aerostar finally freed. It's a payoff I didnt even realize I wanted until I got it. And Mundo's seemingly face turn and proposing to Taya was fantastic.

Unfortunately, it seems you can see the budget cuts this season for sure. A lot more segments in the ring and far less backstage, well-produced segments.


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughs:

OK, I'm sorry, but what are they doing with Matanza? Let's break down what he did when he first came in:

*Won Aztec Warfare by pinning like 10 guys to win the LU Championship in his debut.
*Broke Pentagon's back.
*Squashed Fenix.
*Put Rey Mysterio through the bleachers.
*Defeated Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences.

And then he fell off a bit which is to be expected. He can't be that dominant forever. But then Antonio gives the key to Matanza, supposedly killing whatever last shred of humanity he had left. So, he should be unhinged now, right? He should be even more of a monster now, right?

Yet, they got him out there in these Sacrifice to the Gods matches that come off more as comedy than anything else. Whether it be the pizza guy or this week where there were cartoon sound effects, it makes him look like so much less of a monster than he once was. Again, sorry, but not a fan of this stuff they're doing with him.

XO & Ivelisse vs. Evans & Ryan was pretty fun. XO, while I can't say I care for the gimmick, is super athletic in there. And they even put him over in defeat not having him tap out. Interesting that even Ryan thought Evans was going too far, which is OOC for him. Though he did seem, um, infatuated(?) with XO.

Azteca vs. Mariposa was fine for the short match it was. Liked the camera shot on the finish with Aztca making sure he had her feet cross before he sat down for the pin.

First off, Kobra Moon, good lord:

:sodone

Anyways, main event was good wild fun. "Jerimiah Snake" huh? That's....I'm gonna let that one play out a bit before I make a judgment on it. And Drago is finally free of Kobra (damn it LU, stop killing all your guys and stop taking all of Kobra Moon's minions away  ). Will be interesting to see how Aerostar "rehabs" Drago.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> That Evans/Ryan vs. Ivelisse/XO tag team match was the match of the night for me.
> 
> XO is extremely athletic, very impressive. Does anyone know if he's a former dancer of some sort? Maybe a former cheerleader?
> 
> What an insane ending. The Mundo/Taya proposal was a beautiful moment.
> 
> And at last Drago is free. :tucky


XO did dance at NYU, or some prestigious school in NY. He's Sonny Kiss outside lucha.



I loved this episode if nothing more than Jonny Hitch. I actually thought Mundo's wish would have him get down on his knee to propose, the wish being Taya to make him the happiest girl in the world. But, then mundo would swerve and ask for the gauntlet.

Kobra Moon has ridiculous abs. I hope she keeps coming out, weekly.


----------



## Lariato

I got into Lucha Underground last season and really loved it, got my interest back in Wrestling and the best American product which really made me sit up since ECW

This season I have been bitterly disappointed, not only the loss of Prince Puma, Rey Mysterio, Sexy Star and seemingly Dr Wagner Jr
Replaced by a bad Rico Constantino clone and Jack Swagger, who has about as much in common with Lucha as Kenny G has with Death Metal

Dario Cueto is bumped off and his Dad looks like some bad villain from a low budget Italian cannibal flick
We are to believe that after a coffin match those wrestlers are mortis sepulchre?
and the same fate after Matanza has pinned them? 
And Vibora has been decapitated?
And Mascarita Sagrada bumped off also
And The Macks cousin? 

I know about suspending disbelief but surely the LAPD must be ready to make a number of arrests if open assassination, decapitation and the like are being show on TV on a weekly basis? Is Vince Ru booking this? 

Merry Melodies sound effects during bouts? (What next Mil Muertes uttering `sufferin succotash` when he pins people) 

The silliness is totally ruining what has been a superb product in the past, huge fingers crossed we get back to Wrestling based storylines and the incredible in ring action that was the draw for me in the first place


----------



## Hawkke

Well, I truly hate to say it, but filler episode, top to bottom. I know they happen from time to time, but fiiilllllller..


----------



## candice-wrestling

Finally watched and here are some thoughts:

- First match was just usual Matanza stuff, all the deaths are starting to bother me a bit but at least they didn't kill off Saltador who's my favorite of the Rabbit Tribe. 

- The Ivelisse/Xo vs. Jack & Joey match was actually fun, I really like XO and I like how even though he lost they still made him look good because he didn't tap out. 

- Dragon/Mariposa was good. I noticed that Striker referred to Sexy Star during the match and it made me wonder where she went? Did they kick her off the show after the whole Rosemary stuff maybe??

- The Atomicas match was fun, I was really surprised at the start when Aerostar came out to help team worldwide because I thought he hated them but then I realized Drago is his bestie so he'll do anything to help him. I was happy to see Jeremiah back (even though I didn't actually realize he was "dead") and I'm cool with him being apart of the Reptile Tribe. I'm surprised Mundo actually helped Aerostar out and gave him his wish but I'm glad it lead to Drago being free because I didn't really like him with the tribe. Lastly judging by the ending it looks like Taya & Johnny are officially the Macho Man & Elizabeth of Lucha AND that the Worldwide's next feud will be with Ricky and that doll.


----------



## Corey

Mariposa's tits in the opening scene were definitely the highlight of the show this week. :yas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*AEROSTAR BAYBAY!*


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029427432745562114
So I'm assuming a Trios Title match tonight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029453502240759814


----------



## Mugging of Cena




----------



## Oneiros

Still not over the fact that they killed Luchasaurus. I'm gonna miss him. Can't say the same about Mala Suerte, hope they replace him with not only with someone better, but with a better character too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Luchasauraus :maury*


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy Hell Killshot and Azteca were all out. And Azteca went full 90's Rey out there. I haven't seen spinning ranas like that since WCW/nWo Revenge!

Human Centipede submission!

The lowest circle of Hell is reserved for traitors. Maybe Dante Fox was right about Killshot all along. Holy shit. Dante's Inferno coming into play in Lucha Underground!

These guys are tearing the plsce apart! Full studio tour of destruction.

And Rick O'Shea is in the house. Dear God the bone breaking crunch.

Good God!

Trick or Treat, Mothefu--


----------



## Mugging of Cena

My queen Kobra Moon! wens3

That was a nice promo by all three guys in the locker room. Killshot has evolved and improved outside the ring a lot in the last few seasons. 

For some reason I thought when Cage beat Pentagon a few weeks back, that was for the title. Guess not. Match next week should be BRUTAL BRUTAL BRUTAL!


----------



## SubAlum75

Kobra Moon really stepped up this season. Especially with how Taya is different.

Really enjoyed the season. 

I'm ready for Matanza's story to start a new chapter.

Azteca v. Killshot was awesome.

Really enjoying Killshot's character this season.

Loved the Cage v. Pentagon brawl. 

Next week is going to be an excellent episode. Cage/Pentagon and then Mil/Mack.


----------



## Corey

Great episode with two really good matches. Killshot/Azteca was a blast (*** 1/4) and the Trios Title match was just as good (*** 1/4). Those double teams from Crane and Kobra were sweet. Killshot is definitely one of the most interesting characters this season.

I LOLed at this Rick O'Shea guy getting his arm broken. :lol


----------



## Bland

Jerimiah & Cobra were amazing, hopefully get a few good defences from them and Daga. Surely it will lead to them vs Drago, Aerostar & a partner at the end of the season.

Killshot has been great so far and cant to wait him vs Havoc happen.

Glad Mil vs Mack is next, Haunted House match? Hopefully its not to gimmicky and just the temple with gothic objects around ringside. 

Now with Paul London the only Rabbit left, hopefully Kross debuts as White Rabbit in the temple with the guy in he had locked in the cage, im guessing Macarita Sagrada in new outfit. If so, could be an epic trios team.


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

Antonio saying "it will never last" and Kobra literally slithering out of the office made me laugh my ass off.

This Sacrifice to the Gods match was more tolerable than last weeks, though the bigger story here is obviously the destruction of the Rabbit Tribe. I hope this storyline leads to something because killing off one of your more fun acts could be a mistake.

The backstage segment with the Trios champs was pretty engaging. Killshot has become possible the most interesting character on the show. Now if only Dante was still here  .

Killshot vs. Azteca was pretty good for all the longer it lasted. Seemless moves and sequnces galore. The following Trios match was pretty good too with Jerimiah and Kobra having some great double team moves.

The Reptiles winning the titles was nice. And Killshot's full turn afterwards was great. He double stomped crowd favorite Havoc into the mat while the dude was holding his shoulder. Huge heat.

Now for the Pentagon vs. Cage stuff. Um, it was OK? Like they brawled all over the arena and kept teasing doing big stuff but they just kept hitting each other. Kind of anti climatic if I'm being honest.

And LOL at that last segment. Only freaking Mack could say something like "Trick or Treat" wearing a witches ha and make it work.


----------



## Stormbringer

TD Stinger said:


> The backstage segment with the Trios champs was pretty engaging. Killshot has become possible the most interesting character on the show. Now if only Dante was still here


I mentioned Dante earlier. The way Killshot is acting lately makes you wonder if Dante wasn't right about Killshot all along.


----------



## TD Stinger

DX-Superkick said:


> I mentioned Dante earlier. The way Killshot is acting lately makes you wonder if Dante wasn't right about Killshot all along.


From what I remember last season Killshot was being portrayed more as the bad guy in the situation as more about the story came out. Or at least there were shades of grey. By the end, neither guy felt like a true heel.

Unlike now where Killshot is full on asshole.


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching the episode: Here we go!

- Antonio gets a Mundo/Taya wedding invite..."It'll never last" LOL Tell ya what, Kobra Moon has become one of the best characters in Season 4, and I loved her interactions with Antonio. 

- Another Sacrifice to the Gods! And its Saltador! NOOOOOOOOO! They're killing all my guys! I am loving this twisted new version of Paul London though. So now what is the Rabbit Tribe going to do? There is no one left but Paul and Kross. 

- Loved the Trios Champ scene. Killshot has been a beneficiary of great character development in Lucha's cinematic segments. The cockier side of Killshot shined through here as the tempers flared among the teammates. Really good stuff. 

- Pentagon Dark Vs. Cage in a "Last Man Or Machine Standing" Match next week! I'm down! 

- Gift of the Gods Title Match = Speaking of more shine on Killshot, his title match against the champ Azteca Jr was a great display for both men. I'll tell ya what, the GOTG title run might be Azteca Jr.'s niche. Prior to this he was just the student upholding his mentors' honor, but here's he's getting to be his own man a bit and its working so far. This was a nice, high flying, exciting contest that made them both look good. I also loved that they used the big DDT as the finish. 

With two wins under his belt since winning the gold, has Azteca successfully defended the GOTG title more than any previous holder? 

- Drago has some angsty guilt and has to go find himself again....awwwwwwww. Where's he going? I need more Aerostar/Drago bro-mance. 

- Trios Title Match = God I miss Vibora....but this version of The Reptile Tribe is pretty awesome too. And wouldn't you know it? Killshot took his sweet ass time getting down to the ring after being pissed that he lost the GOTG match. Jerk, lol. And the disadvantage is even worse because its a Tornado tag match! 

Anyways, there were a lot of cool moments here. The Human Centipede submission combo was an awesome visual to say the least. And what about some of the double teams between Jeremiah and Kobra? Or Son of Havoc flying all over the place. It all ended with Killshot costing his team, completing his turn against his team. So we've got SoH Vs. Killshot to look forward too, possibly for Ultima Lucha. Hell yeah! 

Killshot was definitely the MVP of the show and his dickhead turn on SoH post match was freaking great. 

- Okay, when I say that Pentagon is Lucha Austin, its because of stuff like this. Straight up doesn't give a fuck! He goes right for the big sumbitch that has targeted him and went after anyone that got in his way. The brawl between him and Cage was awesome, and a little scary with how close they were to the edge of some of those high up areas. It was a nice preview for next week's match. 

Oh and Poor Father O'Shea. What would a man of the cloth think of something like Lucha Underground...and then gets his arm broken for his trouble. They kept cutting to him throughout the episode, so it was nice to get a payoff there, haha. 

We have Mack Vs. Mil Muertes in a Haunted House Match? What on Earth is that? Guess we'll find out, but we got Mack Vs. Muertes and Pentagon Vs. Cage next week. Next week's show is can't miss! 

This show was highly enjoyable though with two really solid title matches, Killshot's character development serving as nice connective tissue throughout the night, and a wild brawl to close. Good stuff!


----------



## Lariato

A lot better and for the right reasons, the in ring action rather than the outright stupidity
Still if Matanza`s suplex slam kills people and this is broadcast on TV most weeks? No Police in California? 
Cueto`s character is I`m not sure more boring or annoying, the voice particularly 

Cage V Penta is really good although I feel Cage whilst always over and good worker has been suddenly push as the main contender a little too quick


----------



## JBLGOAT

Sick of every show beginning with the mariachi band and the announcers running down the card. Can't they be more creative sometimes?


----------



## Hawkke

Can *anyone* logically explain to me why a WWE cast off was the one that freed Drago and NOT Aerostar and ANY OTHER LUCHA UNDERGROUND ORIGINAL(S)? This crap is dangerously close to forcing me to stop watching LU. All this build for someone else to romp in and do it at random? Am I fucking watching Raw all the sudden? This season is swirling down the drain so fast it *is* making my head spin! I didn't expect this season would be the smoothest but this is quickly degrading to garbage tier. Morrison is delving into Cena territory and it's making the shows drag on, nothing about these episodes is exciting now. I used to get hyped and make special snacks for the episodes, but now it's hard to even put them on the TV anymore. Drop the damned McMahon table scraps and get back to some LU Originals! I don't come to LU for table scraps, I come to LU for anything but WWE!

:fuckthis


----------



## TD Stinger

Hawkke said:


> Can *anyone* logically explain to me why a WWE cast off was the one that freed Drago and NOT Aerostar and ANY OTHER *LUCHA UNDERGROUND ORIGINAL(S)?* This crap is dangerously close to forcing me to stop watching LU. All this build for someone else to romp in and do it at random? Am I fucking watching Raw all the sudden? This season is swirling down the drain so fast it *is* making my head spin! I didn't expect this season would be the smoothest but this is quickly degrading to garbage tier. Morrison is delving into Cena territory and it's making the shows drag on, nothing about these episodes is exciting now. I used to get hyped and make special snacks for the episodes, but now it's hard to even put them on the TV anymore. Drop the damned McMahon table scraps and get back to some LU Originals! I don't come to LU for table scraps, I come to LU for anything but WWE!
> 
> :fuckthis



Are you being serious? Like, really, are you being serious? Not a Lucha Underground original?

Mundo has been on LU since episode 1, has won every title in LU, and would probably be on the LU Mt. Rushmore. What are you even talking about.


----------



## Hawkke

TD Stinger said:


> Are you being serious? Like, really, are you being serious?


I stand by every word I said.


> Not a Lucha Underground original?





Hawkke said:


> Drop the damned McMahon table scraps





> Mundo has been on LU since episode 1, has won every title in LU,





Hawkke said:


> Morrison is delving into Cena territory





> and would probably be on the LU Mt. Rushmore. What are you even talking about.





Hawkke said:


> All this build for someone else to romp in and do it at random? Am I fucking watching Raw all the sudden?


I stand by every word.


----------



## TripleG

So based on the preview for this episode, it looks like The Haunted House match is basically a fancy cage match.


----------



## Stormbringer

Cat Fight incoming?

Or just a one sided she-mauling...

Who let Abdullah the Butcher into the Temple?! Dear God, I just thought it was for ambience. And the Mack is dead!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Let this be a lesson to everyone. Never disobey Catrina. I know I will obey this Goddess without question.


----------



## Stormbringer

And Ricky is fully gone! God help whomever looks at him funny next.

That table exploded! Love when the tables freaking shatter!

DEAR GOD, FROM THE TOP THROUGH THE FUCKING TABLE!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Awesome episode I wish cage would’ve won thou

i see what your doing azteca :LIGHTS playing the shoulder to cry on so you will get invited to the melissa santos pants party


----------



## Lariato

Back to it`s best

My Catrina V Melissa match may happen yet! 

Mil Muertes is awesome, it`s great booking that even when he loses a match he still looks strong and a perennial contender to anything, can you imagine if they had him in WWE? They`d have him tapping out on his debut and doing unfunny backstage skits 
The knife was a bit strong(!) 

Now call me a purist but its Lucha Underground, right? The mask is a huge part of this tradition, I think when most of us think Lucha we think of masks, capes and high flying, what we dont think of is failed WWE Giants going over Cruiserweight`s Sid Vicious style (In WWE maybe or WCW nitro) , he really does have a face for a mask though.

Pentagon V Cage was really good but that`s two wins now and I think Cage needs to beat someone or do something drastic to remain a contender


----------



## Zbagint

Overall, a very good episode. Poor Mack taking that knife shot. Absolutely brutal. Two very good matches to start and end the show and as always, LU pulling out stuff you've never seen before.

It definitely irritates me how retarded most indie fans are. You go to the comment section on LU's Facebook and 90% of the people sound like jilted ex-lovers obsessing over how much they hate WWE even more so than actually praising LU at times, yet when some low-tier, bland trash rolls in from them, everyone does his stupid chant? Seriously, How is he over? He's terrible. He doesn't contribute anything and has a fraction of the talent and ability of the vast majority of the roster.

Second gripe has to be the overuse of deaths. I love that they have deaths in this universe, but it should be used for special occasions. Everyone now just seems so expendable. It seems very South Park-esque to just have violence for the sake of violence directed towards people that we haven't seen in months and don't really care about.


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching it! 

That might be the best episode this season! Fantastic! 

- Awwww....Melissa misses Fenix. Is Azteca putting the moves on Melissa? 

- So The Haunted House Match is basically just a weapons cage match? I'm okay with that. Man, it would have been nice to get that match in October though. Halloween baby! 

JESUS CHRIST! Catrina beat the SHIT out of Melissa. That was intense...and kinda hot. Seriously, both ladies were on fire in the looks department. Now where is this going?! I can't wait to find out. 

Anyways, the match itself was wild! Good hardcore fun all the way through between two characters that are over. Just wild good violent fun all the way through, and I was glad to see Muertes go over. But a knife? Whoa that's crazy, lol. 

- Famous B is back! Yay! And he gets to announce a Jake Strong match...uh oh, lol. 

- Jake Strong Vs. Aero Star was basically just an enhancement match to keep making Strong look...uh...strong. For that it was fine, but DRAGO came back to hell his friend! That's cool to see. He wasn't gone very long though, haha. 

- Mundo gets married to Taya next week AND a title shot the week after that?!?!? Big couple of weeks for him, huh? 

And Doll loving psycho killer Ricky Mundo is fucking awesome! One of my favorite things from Season 4. 

- Pentagon Vs. Cage in a "Last Man Or Machine Standing" Match for the LU Title = I thought the first match was nuts, BUT THIS WAS CRAZY! I mean Good God these two just didn't let up. It was just insanity from bell to bell! Best match of the season so far for me, for just being wild and nuts! And it served as a nice closer to their feud as Pentagon was finally able to break Cage. 

This episode was fucking awesome. Two great standout matches, and some awesome moments like the Catrina attacking Melissa, the return of Famous B, Mundo and Taya's wedding shower with psycho Ricky fucking murdering someone...all great!


----------



## Corey

God damn what a violent episode. Cage has to have like 4 concussions from that shit. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

That segment with Azteca Jr. and Melissa feels like them trying drive home that Azteca Jr. is like the one guy on the show that has a pure heart. And then for that to lead to Melissa getting brutally attacked to Catrina was something. I have a feeling that will come back to bite Catrina very soon.

Now let's talk about that Haunted House match. Mil Mueretes is the MVP of LU right now. There is no one in wrestling who I enjoy watching more in terms of just beating people up. Mack got his stuff in. His Elbow strikes countering the Flatliner, 3 Stunners, driving Mil threw a table.

But this was a showcase of how dominant Mil is. Spearing Mack through the cage, cutting him with a knife, putting him threw a table, And Flatlining him through a damn table from the top. Mil Muertes is fucking awesome is what I'm trying to say.

Strong vs. Aerostar was a nothing match, but it furthered the story of Drago slowly coming back to Aerostar. Famous B doing the ring introductions was hilarious though.

The back and forth video of Mundo and Taya unwrapping gifts to Ricky stabbing Johnny's agent was brilliant. The death count continues to go up in LU. And Johnny vs. Pentagon for the title sounds good to me.

Main event was another wild brawl. I enjoyed the Mil vs. Mack match more, but this also felt very violent. Ripping off the mask, a Lucha Destroyer through a table, breaking both of Cage's arms, a Package Piledriver through 6 chairs....you catch my drift.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Finally caught up! What a great episode!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This episode was AMAZING.

That Knife shot to Mack was brutal as fuck. That's some shit I've never seen before in wrestling. This show seems to do that alot and I love it. 

Pentagon/Cage-Holy shit man. This shit was an all out war. Epsecially the ending. Pentagon fucking Piledrived Cage on a Chair, Broke BOTH of his arms and then curbstomped him on a cinderblock. He litterally broke him down in the worst way. Really Brutal and entertaining. 

Famus B is Back! 

Love Aerostar and It's nice to see him and Drago back together again.

I'm going to need Melissa to beat Catrina's ass when she comes back.


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY SHIT MNM!

Jack with the cigarette hanging out his mouth. Lol

Striker with the Robbie Hart reference. I love this show so much.

What's it gonna take to stop Strong? The combined forces of Space-Time and Dragon Energy?

There's a missing pretape that gets us to this match. Why did they not have XO go to Cueto after the choking finish? XO should have taken a beating from Jack and XO should have asked for No Mas. This is just too sudden.











Never change Matt Striker. Never change.


3 vs 1 and a messed up arm. How is Jack the bad guy? Vampiro is right, that was fucked up.

"Foreign object. I'm outsourcing this match." Lol Jack

And Jack can't even stand.

"John E. Mundo"

Ricky you fucked up moron! People are gonna die!

The Beautiful Brenda is just too much!



.....and Holy Shit! What the Hell is THAT!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Striker mentioning the third mnm member and saying what a disaster it would be if she showed up :lol


----------



## Piers

Jake Strong is still a waste of a spot, I'd rather see anyone from the LU roster than him

Did Ricky's doll say "just like you showed Angelico" ? Not sure I understood


----------



## HiddenFlaw

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Jake Strong is still a waste of a spot, I'd rather see anyone from the LU roster than him
> 
> Did Ricky's doll say "just like you showed Angelico" ? Not sure I understood


Yea supposedly he offed Angelico just like he did with johnny’s Agent


----------



## karebear

on paper the show looked a bit iffy but the whole wedding thing in the ring and the backstage scenes were entertaining, it was one of a few times were i wasn't bored watching matanza in the ring, not a fan of jack swagger though, he has zero charisma or ring presence for a big guy, I would rather have hernandez back over him or seen him get his head chopped off instead of vibora.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This felt like the B class of LU episode, with the A class having the ending segment. This may be just to me, as I don't think Swagger is good, nor putting him in LU makes him better. I don't think XO is too good. I like Jack Evans, though, and the interference made for a good ending to the match. Booked well, just with not so great wrestlers. 

Ricky Mundo is getting very boring. We need the pay off, now. The mystery has gone on far too long and I don't want to see his skits anymore. Similar to season 1 with the black lotus tribe, the girl who was training. She had one match at the end, but vignettes the entire season. I lost interest after 3 episodes. 

4/10 for this episode.


----------



## Lariato

Grade Z episode

Strong is third rate Sid Vicious clone without the charisma, talent, body or anything, shouldn't be in a Lucha based promotion

I haven't liked the Rico rip off but the XO match was pretty watchable

With twenty minutes left of the show the rest was baked in idiocy, is actual wrestling to much to ask for? 

One of the real good things about LU is the characters and their development-The Mack, Son of Havok, Paul London, Mil Muertes, Cage, Marty the Moth even Joey Ryan, these people take a loss now and again but their characters are so good that they are still over I do think however that with no decent replacements for Rey, Puma, Dr Wagner and the constant apparent "deaths" of wrestlers that the current LU roster is about 10-12? 

And I miss Melissa


----------



## Ironman Match

*NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

Hi, i apologize if this topic already exist, but i came here without watching any other post, so as to avoid any kind of spoiler.

So, my question is simple: i haven't watch any episode of this season, but i vaguely know there have been some changes... i have time to catch up, but is season 4 worth watching, for someone who LOVED the violent and gritty LU (headshots, hardcore matches, blood, some sexy/titillation ecc) and the badass characters, and didn't care much for the magical/mistycal stuff?

obvioulsy i'm not asking for spoilers, just give me a general idea (like "the show started great but became boring halfway" or "the show has been stronger than ever with a couple of MOTYC")

Thanks.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

It's basically the same show. Still blood, still violence, still magic, still hardcore.

They've lost some talent from before and the setting is different (a little worse) but it's largely the same kind of show.


----------



## TripleG

So I FINALLY got to watch this week's episode. 

It was fun! 

- Jake Strong continues to look, uh, strong in the temple with another victory, but this one was less one sided than the norm. This bout with Drago was his best so far. It is nice to see Drago and Aerostar teaming up again. 

- The No Mas Match between XO and Evans was good, but nowhere near as good as the first LU No Mas Match between Sexy Star and Mariposa. That match felt like the culmination of a blood feud. For this feud, it almost felt like it was too soon to do something like this. The XO copying the "Fuck You" spot and the interference didn't even have half the resonance as the first match. Still, it was a solid match with Evans playing his heel role very well. XO's similarities to Lamarr Latrell from Revenge of the Nerds are very striking, lol. Also, Joey Ryan face turn? Guess we'll have to see where that goes. 

- And finally we get the wedding and all the bits leading up to it. 

It was a nice touch having Joey Mercury in there for this as a last minute addition as the best man. The air guitar bit was awesome too, lol. 

The part where Ricky unleashes Matanza on the orders of the creepy doll felt like something out of a horror movie and was great for my warped sensibilities. 

Also, the WWU are such jerks to Ricky, I almost don't blame him for doing what he did, haha. 

Anyways, the wedding itself was bonkers with Famous B as the minister, and all the little jokes here and there. I love that Johnny's middle initial is "E" so it reads as "John E. Mundo". I mean...come on, that's beautiful. Wearing a headband that says "Groom" was a funny touch, as was Antonio bringing out the taco tables. 

And yes...Matanza's inevitable destruction of the ceremony was AWESOME! Brenda fainting got a laugh out of me, but watching Matanza brutalize everyone was quite the spectacle. Hitting a suplex on Famous B with the wheelchair?!?! Slamming Cheerleader Melissa? Putting everyone else through the taco tables? And then headbutting, busting open, slamming, and then destroying Taya by throwing her into the wedding cake was unique to say the least. 

So really, the main highlight of this show was the wedding and everything surrounding it which was funny. The No Mas Match and Strong/Drago matches were fine too, but really it was the wedding that this episode is going to be remembered for.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just realized I haven't given my thoughts on the latest episode. Should probably remedy that.

I marked for an the Mercury and Mundo reunion.

They're trying with Strong. And he is getting over with the "Strong" chants. But honestly, I would have kept him with Famous B. Because on his own, he's just not that interesting.

XO Lishus vs. Evans was a great brawl. Not on par with the 1st No Mas match, but a great star making performance for XO. You don't have to like the character, but you can't deny the talent. Some of the stuff he pulled off outside the ring I honestly haven't seen before in wrestling. And they even protected Evans in defeat as it took about 3 guys to beat him. Great stuff.

Now for the wedding. I loved all the things around this from the Bridesmaids to the Groomsmen. To Famous B being the wedding officiant. How Mundo and Taya are both incredibly vain and selfish people yet found each other. And then of course the goofiness and craziness of Matanza coming in and destroying everybody.

And the thing with this story is that everyone is either an asshole or insane. So there's really no one to truly cheer for. The whole WWU has been dicks to Ricky this whole season, and Ricky himself has gone off the deep end. Not your typical hero story by any means, which I like.


----------



## candice-wrestling

I now pronounce you man & HOLY SHIT WHAT THE HELL IS THAT??


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037369766069985281
They're promoting the hell out of the 1st 10 minutes of this show. Melissa vs. Catrina goes down tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037405266059247616
And Pentagon vs. Hernandez........yay?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Can't wait to see what happens between Catrina and Melissa.

Poor Catrina.


----------



## Stormbringer

Making It Rain said:


> Poor Catrina.


If this is her end? I'll truly miss her. She's a cornerstone of Lucha Underground and one of the most consistent reasons to watch. Whenever she's on it means something and I don't think any other character on LU has that.


----------



## Lariato

What the hell was that first twelve minutes of absolute crap? 
A non-budget horror or martial arts movie? 
Two of the most interesting people on the show and somehow this impromptu martial arts catfight with occult overtones which if that isn't strange enough becomes a directors Spanish horror film homage with the zoom lens and split camera angles, I thought I`d tuned into a Wrestling show? This made Gymkata look like Citizen Kane.

Thankfully order was restored and finally the wrestling came on

Daddy Cueto is probably the least interesting owner ever, I`d rather Kip Frey than this bore and Matanza and his murderous suplex, yawn, the character is turning into a real bore

Killshot is great and any feud with Son of Havoc or The Mack would be superb, always good to see Beautiful Brenda

Enjoyable Pentagon match although until he fights Mundo/Matanza/Meurtes I dont think there is anyone who truly has the credibility to think he`ll lose the title


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Loved the first 10 minutes of the episode. It had me hooked start to finish. 

Kinda reminded me of the good ol' Mortal Kombat movies (95 and 97) mixed with Charlie's Angels (2000).


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

I gave up when the whole free Drago story was wasted and wedding story started. I may try to pick it up again next week. I don't want to totally give up because there is still so many roster members I love, but I needed a break.


----------



## TripleG

That opening bit between Melissa and Catrina...that was something. It really pushed what Lucha Underground has always been about to the max, that's for sure. I didn't like the reliance on super close up shots, but for the most part, it was pretty cool, and we got some story development. Fenix is back! Catrina is dead...again! Muertes and Catrina are seemingly done, and Fenix ain't quite what he once was. 

One question though. If Aerostar can time travel at will, why doesn't he undo all the bad stuff that happens in LU? That's the inherent issue with a time traveling character. 

- We get another Sacrifice to the Gods, which also provided story development as a follow up to last week's wedding attack. Matanza Vs. Joey Mercury was fine for continuing that story and I guess building towards Mundo Vs. Matanza. 

- Let me say that it is great to have Melissa back ring announcing. The way she announced Big Bag Steve, the jobber in this match, was just outstanding. The match will Killshot was really just a showcase for new heel Killshot, and the interactions with Son of Havoc built towards an eventual match as well. All good stuff. But Killshot is trying to protect his identity? That's interesting. 

- And while Pentagon Vs. Hernandez for the title looks random as fuck, I like that they canceled the Mundo title match to sell his injuries at Matanza's hands AND give that attack significant consequences. The match itself was very paint by numbers and an obvious win for Pentagon, but the real story happened after the match as King Cuerno attacked Pentagon. Yes! I want that match! Please and thank you! 

Overall this episode was okay, but largely just a way to build towards future things. We've got Pentagon Vs. Cuerno (YES!), SoH Vs. Killshot, and Mundo Vs. Matanza all being worked on in this episode, which was just a building block to get there.


----------



## Piers

I love the outside segments, but that girl fight was a bit clumsy. I'm sure both women did their best though. Pretty sure Melissa's outfit was not the best she could have worn for a fight :lol 

Why was Joey Mercury alone ? The whole WU should have been there to attack Matanza.

Big Bad Steve looks like Rezar, I thought it was him for a second :hmmm
Brenda is great, I think she plays her role very well. 

Son of Havoc coming out to give popcorn and sit between two fans :lol

Please give the belt to Cuerno :mj2


----------



## Zbagint

Although the effects could be less cheesy, I love the idea of movie-style segments on a wrestling show. One thing that makes LU so great is that what they have is more of a cast than a roster. We have people like Ricky Mundo and Catrina who are low-tier wrestlers that LU made integral parts of the show. I really hope this isn't the end of Catrina though. I like killing off characters and i think this was an interesting way to do it, but she is too good to be gone from LU forever.


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

They wren't kidding about hyping the 1st 10 minutes. That whole thing made me do what LU usually does, it got me hyped and made me laugh at the cheesiness at it, especially during the fight scene.

The opening bit with Catrina saying she never really loved Mil got me to audibly say "no shit." That much was obvious. I forgot they were "boyfriend and girlfriend" most of the time. The fight was what it was, super cheesy. The moment where Catrina "died" was surreal. When Mil let her drop to her death, she had a smile on her face. Almost like she was proud of him doing that to her.

And the whole bit with Aerostar rescuing Fenix was another bit of over the top madness in LU. But hey, Fenix is back and he'll be doing something new than before, that's cool to see.

If I have one nitpick of this whole thing, is that they put it on at the beginning of the episode. Because honestly, after watching 10-15 minutes of that, I really wasn't thinking "OK, let's watch some normal wrestling!" Maybe that's just me though.

Matanza's Sacrifice match felt the same as all of them, but this one did at lest have a personal vibe to it considering it was Johnny's best friend. I'm also digging Killshot's new look and attitude (just wish Dante Fox was here for it too).

Pentagon vs. Hernandez was fine for what it was, but I'm much more hyped for the aftermatch. King Cuerno in a LU Title program with Pentagon sounds awesome.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

TripleG said:


> One question though. If Aerostar can time travel at will, why doesn't he undo all the bad stuff that happens in LU? That's the inherent issue with a time traveling character.


Yeah time traveling is messy and quite controversial in general. It can either:

-Mess up the initial plot lines.
-Open up unwanted (or wanted) theories/questions/opportunities as it may affect the other cast members depending how far the writers want to go with it.
-A combination of both. 

With that said maybe they didn't want to tamper with the case of time traveling too much as they would rather limit Aerostar and his abilities in the process.


----------



## SubAlum75

Yes.


----------



## Bland

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

First couple of weeks where alot weaker than past seasons but the last 3 to 4 weeks has really picked up with some great matches and unpredictability. S4 has defiently been the most unpredictable season so far, in my opinion.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

Haven't really heard anything excited this season so can't really say.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Melissa vs Catrina was everything. I was cheering for Melissa to beat her ass so bad. Love AeroStar so I'm glad he went back in Time and got Fenix Back.

So we had another Sacrifice for Mantanza. 

So Killshot is a Heel now and It's clear that SOH and him are feuding now.

I'm also here for Cuerto and Pentagon Dark. Should be a nice fued.

Great episode IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039213962133299200
The Super Friends are back tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039582599184699393
So is Ivelisse and her thickness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039921583547015168
And this to round it out. Hopefully Cuerno doesn't get squashed this time.


----------



## Stormbringer

Great episode tonight from start to finish.

Ivelisse vs Azteca Jr. was ace. I wonder if a woman could work on 205 Live. This was really fun. And we get a new Trio come about.

Muertes vs Cuerno was a stiff brawl till the ref rang the bell. Now we get 2 killers going for gold. The Cueto family knows how to compromise!

THE SUPER FRIENDS ARE BACK! ......wait? Fenix in black? Some great exchanges in this one along with flying that only Aerostar is capable of. But damn if Fenix didn't remind you of just who the hell he is! When he got that tag he killed it. Fenix is a bad mother-flyer. And then it all falls apart! What has creeped into Fenix's soul?

Azteca for the save. This is gonna be an amazing encounter!

Who's that gently wrapping at my chamber door? Is it a raven? No, it's a psychotic moth! HEEEEE'S BAAAAACK! And money still talks in the Cueto office. Next week should be amazing.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm caught up with episodes of my beloved LU! I'll be watching within a day or two now. This is the only wrestling I'm up to date on these days; it seems I like crazy violence, absurd stories and cheesy cinematics; WWE is never going to give me that so long live LU. (and my odd crush on Vamp has only intensified )

Oh, and LU, stop with the killing off of my rabbit tribe! Unless they're gonna be resurrected as awesome Zombie Bunnies, accompanied by an awesome Zombie Luchasaurus, in which case all is forgiven.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ivelisse is a bad bitch in every way possible. 

wens3

Fenix legit gives me the creeps and makes my hair stand up with his not-quite-alive thing he’s got going on. Pet Cemetery was the perfect name for this episode. I cannot wait to see where they go with him and Melissa! :mark


----------



## Lariato

No it`s not a patch on Season three

Huge increase on silliness and absurdity-At least one death every week it seems! 

Roster seems to be about twelve people

Company have lost Rey Mysterio, Prince Puma, Dr Wagner Jr, among others and not replaced with quality

Cueto was one of the best owner/GM characters and not being there is a loss

In ring action is as good as always

New temple lacks something, definitely atmosphere dosent seem the same

The in ring product is again far superior to the nonsense outside of it
Totally expect Catarina to be involved in the Fenix thing, if not they've dropped the ball here

Don`t like the revolving nature of the reptile tribe, Jeremiah Crane been wasted this series from almost the "Dark Jericho" character he did so well last year

Marty! Yes, this series has missed hugely

Cueto is one boring Hispanic cookie monster

Jake Strong is more like Jake Pong, he stinks up the program for me, unfortunately I clicked on wiki and sadly he looks to be there for the future


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

Yes


----------



## Bland

Great episode with even better story advancement. Lucha Underground has always been good at seemingly advancing stories and shocking the viewer. 

Zombie Fenix is interesting and im sure I saw Dragon Azteca comforting Melissa so im hoping it leads to an epic show next week:

-Zombie Fenix can cost Azteca GOTG vs Marty which would eventually lead to Fenix vs Azteca at Ultima Lucha 4, which Azteca can win and Fenix regains his emotion in defeat.

-Snake Tribe vs Joey, XO & Ive has huge potential so hopefully backstage video to promote it for a future episode 

-Jake Strong vs Drago is intriguing to me, perhaps Nunchuk Match can return in say 2 or 3 weeks.Doesn't need to be rushed as its not the most interesting story currently.

-Hopefully we get at least a Mundo video of him wanting Mantanza. Hopefully story gets advanced soon.

-Pentagon vs King Cuerno vs Mil Muertes , can see a new champion ending the night but not one of these men.... MARTY! Yep, Pentagon will defeat Mil & Cuerno, but new GOTG will cash in. 


Loved the ending this week of Marty paying for a GOTG title match and then paying again, surely it will be to cash in on a weakened Pentagon. Then should lead to Pentagon chasing Marty until Ultima Lucha.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I just cannot get over how amazing Fenix is in the ring. He amazes me again and again and again... And this new darker theme of his is awesome as it already got me craving for the next episodes. 

Now _this_ is an epic storytelling certain other promotions could learn from.


----------



## Flowsion

Fenix arc is really interesting. Way better season this year after the third that I found boring in most parts.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: NO SPOILER: is season 4 wortht watching?*

I've been enjoying it a great deal.


----------



## Stormbringer

This seems to be a real hit of an episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

Ivelisse vs. Azteca Jr. was pretty good. Though why is the "Baddest Bitch in the Building" being hesitant to take advantage of Azteca Jr, lol. But seriously, that spot where Azteca springboarded himself into the railing was nice. Ivelisee with XO and Joey? Eh, why not.

King Cuerno feels like a much bigger star then he did before. Last time these two met in a match was Ultima Lucha II where Mil basically squashed Cuerno. Now 2 years later he and Mil are fighting an evenly matched brawl. And now Pentagon vs. Mil vs. Cuerno. I'm down for that.

The Super Friends vs. Reptile Tribe match was interesting with Fenix's transformation and how the people around him reacted. Drago and Aerostar could barely snap him out of his funk until he completely lost it it. Melissa too. And I did like how he would do his signature offense while immediately reverting back to his dead eyes look. Match was fine for what it was. But Fenix is the clear story here.

And fucking finally, Marty the Moth is back. I was literally saying right before they cut to Antonio "where the hell is Marty?", and there he is. I don't see him beating Azteca Jr. Though I do wonder what the "something else" was he he wanted from Antonio.


----------



## Zbagint

They better not turn Fenix heel right after Drago comes back as a face! Those three need to be a team. They're so damn entertaining.

I'm gonna go ahead and say it: Ivelisse (and really a lot of the smaller women here) have no business being in singles matches with men. She was protected well in the trios matches but it's painfully obvious in every Ivelisse singles match that she seldom takes any bumps, her offense is the same few basic hurricanranas/head scissors (as most of the smaller women vs. men) and the men that face her are severely grounded and restricted. Dragon Azteca, one of the most athletic guys on the entire roster, did rest holds most of the match and finished the match with a freaking LEG DROP. It's painfully obvious how protected she is.

If intergender wrestling isn't done with an insanely talented woman, it's a novelty at best. It's fun to see once or twice a season, but when you see it as much as you do in LU, it becomes evident that every single match follows the exact same, restrictive formula/


----------



## TripleG

FENIX! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Man...that hurt. Anyways, here are my thoughts on this week's show: 

- El Dragon Azteca Vs. Ivelisse: GOTG Title Match = Solid match up and I thought for a minute that Ivy might win the title! It was a nice little match. And now we have XO, Joey, and Ivy as a new trios team? New oddball trios team! Huzzah! 

- Mil Muertes Vs. King Cuerno: Winner Gets an LU Title Shot Next Week = The rivalry is renewed! It is weird seeing Muertes without Catrina. But goddamn is he a hoss or what? This was fun to watch just to have these two knock the crap out of each other, even if it was just a set up for them to draw and then have a Triple Threat with Pentagon Dark for the title next week. That'll be a big main event for the next show. 

- Superfriends Vs. Reptile Tribe: Trios Titles = Well, its nice to know that Jack Swagger still sucks on the mic. Yeah LU, never give him the stick again. Anyways, this match was fun just for the superfrields antics. It was great to see them working together again, even if Fenix wasn't quite the Fenix of old. 

Creepy zombie Fenix was quite unsettling, and as per usual with LU, if you want to get heel heat, just mistreat Melissa Santos, but given their history, it had way more of an impact than the norm. Good match and great ending to lead into God knows what for Fenix. It was especially great to hear Striker speculate on what is going on with Fenix (because again, the announcers don't see any of the backstage stuff). 

- And finally we close with Marty the Moth bribing his way to a GOTG Title match...and something else. I think next week's episode is going to be very interesting. And LOL at Antonio using the claw side of a hammer to open a beer. 

Good show this week with fun matches and next week we have two big title matches, so that'll be very interesting.


----------



## Piers

I miss Angelico/Ivelisse/SoH as a trio :mj2 

Swagger is so bad man...

Marty's back :mark:


----------



## Zbagint

Jake Strong seems so out of place in this show. He's a generic WWE big guy and holy crap that promo was awful. You'd think LU would have given him some cool back story like theyve done with others but we're 14 episodes in and all he's done is squash people and give a really bad promo. Why is he here and what is his motivation?


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know why they had Strong turn on Famous B his first night in. Strong can't talk. Period. And Famous B needed a new big man client. Seemed like a win-win.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Was mil muertes looking extra jacked or did I just finally notice him without Catrina?

Also, looks like Mil got some new ink on his arm. I think it changed from the beginning of the season to, like he got it during filming


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041748624466739201


----------



## Stormbringer

Oh dear God!


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm happy that Marty the Moth is finally the Lucha Underground champion. I also want to mention that Matt Striker was so horrible reacting to this moment. Striker making Michael Cole look like Jim Ross.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fenix is a piece of shit! :cuss: LU needs a zombie hunter or something to send him back to hell. 

Marty is looking much more fit these days. Congrats to him for getting the title although the three way match could have been way better. Interested to find out who his special lady is and what she’s doing with the Moth.

Also I’m loving the White Rabbit story line. Very dark and eerie.


----------



## Bland

Great episode.

Fenix vs Aerostar - nice, fast paced opener that ended up leading to match #2 perfect. 

Azteca vs Marty - perfect defeat for Azteca as it ended up being his heart that cost him. Sticking up for his friend Melissa got him atatcked and weakened before he faced Marty. Marty capitalised.

Loved Rabbit Tribe video, glad Kross' White Rabbit is comining, vwey intriguing where they go here as Reptile tribe 2.0 vs Rabbit Tribw 2.0 is very interesting

3 Way - Slightly disappointing as expected more but was still a good match, just not great.

Marty "cashing in" was sort of spoiled by ladt weeks ending of his offering Antonio more money but worked perfect in getting the title off Pentagon to a hell. Marty is the new ultimate opportunist in wrestling and the addition of Chelsea Green could be epic. Chelsea can play a great psycho gimmick so hopefully she ends up being Marty's girlfriend, perhaps then leading to friction between Marty & Mariposa. 

Just hoping there is still a few more weeks left and they keep mentioning Ultima Lucha Quatro, hopefully at least another 8 weeks away minimum as i want to see a chase from Pentagon and a few defences from Marty. 

On side note, I wonder why they went for Marty? If Cuerno wasn't in the 3 Way, he would of been of perfect for same story since Azteca did pin Cuerno to win GOTG and a Cuerno reign would of been epic. Heres hoping Cuerno is still around for a S5.


----------



## Oneiros

Fenix :mark:

I too would've rather had Cuerno in Marty's spot, but he's an effective heel at least. Probably the biggest one in LU.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

the moth has done it:mark


----------



## Morrison17

I think it was the best episode of the season and yet Marty winning the belt looks so bad. He was always booked as a loser who cant beat anyone and while the way he won the title was well done, he's still a weak champ.

Pretty much how I felt about LU title when he won


----------



## candice-wrestling

Hell of a night for Marty!! I enjoy him so I'm happy he won. Also I'm keen to see this rabbit tribe leader dude wrestle AND I'm loving heel Fenix.


----------



## Piers

Finally that overrated champion dropped the belt :mark:


----------



## Lariato

Good in ring episode the stupidity outside it for me again ruins it 

The Rabbit tribe skit, cool bro if your a gullible dork

What a surprise that Cueto would stage an impromptu match, yawn 

Still Believing Catrina will be behind Fenix, really good match with Aerostar

Glad Marty won, Penta could have got stale, Marty has sublime potential 
Does anyone who know who the attractive valet he had with him is? 

Think Dragon Azteca has had a great season, really his profile has gone up for me


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Marty is the first person to win both the Gift of the Gods title and LU championship in the same night.

I loved how much Pentagon managed to fight back against Marty. It was just enough, enough to still look cool and strong but damaged.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Man I loved this weeks show. Starting off with a crazy opening match between two of the best. Sadly Aero Star got overshadowed a bit due to Fenix being on a different level. But Star can wrestle. Far better than he bowls. I know this from first hand experience. (Yea, I am bragging > ) It is just a shame he is being used to get others over for the most part. He does do that SO well though. Then we have the Rise of the Moth. So glad to see Marty release a serious evil side. It did seem a bit out of left field but I do not care. He is awesome and got some incredible heat. Long live the Moth.


----------



## TripleG

Marty steals the belt! 

Whoa!

Great episode!


----------



## TD Stinger

Really fun episode all around. Was one of those episodes that felt like it had a consistent story through out the episode.

Fenix and Aerostar start with a pretty good match highlighting Fenix's descent into darkness. Then Fenix looks to do whatever to Melissa until Azteca comes out to be the "nice guy."

And of course being the "nice guy" in the Temple is about the dumbest thing you can do. I mean you better be at least trying to get some action with Melissa for all this, lol.

One thing I've noticed about Antonio as opposed to Dario (as silly as I still thin the character is) is that Antonio does have his nicer moments compared to his son. From providing food for Mundo and Taya's wedding to the way he talked to Azteca here and praised him for his heart. They're both evil and respond to money above all else, as we'll see later, but it's something I've noticed.

Anyways, then Marty picks the bones and becomes the new GOTG Champion. Which leads right into the 3 Way match. Which if I'm being honest was disappointing. I understand why it had to be so short. But I still expected more.

Which of course then leads to Marty "cashing in" as the GOTG Championship is basically now the equivalent of the MITB briefcase. And does it with a debuting Chelsea Green. That's interesting. I really want to see where that goes. And now Pentagon can chase for a bit which is good because he's not a guy who should hold the title for very long.

And finally it looks we'll get to see The White Rabbit (Killer Kross) in the Temple. I've become a fan of his, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## TripleG

First of all, I loved how each segment/match played into the next throughout the night, making it feel like a running storyline throughout the show. What happened in one match, immediately impacted the next and there was a nice "cause and effect" aspect throughout the show. 

Evil Fenix is awesome! The way he beat the crap out of Aerostar and then injured El Dragon Azteca Jr right before his title match was just great to see. I wasn't convinced he could be a heel, but damn! I hate that fucker, lol. Like I said, I really enjoyed the match with Aerostar. 

BTW, Melissa Santos' announcing was fantastic as it felt like she was trying to stay professional when on the mic, but she was clearly struggling based on all the stuff happening to her, to Fenix, and everything else. 

Gift of the Gods Title Match was solid, but given the pre-match injury, Marty's title win was a given. What I didn't expect came later in the show...

The White Rabbit and "El Bunny" will be forming a new Rabbit Tribe with Paul London...uh oh. 

And then we had the main event of Muertes Vs. Cuerno Vs. Pentagon for the Title. The match was short, but sweet, but the real story was what happened afterwards as Marty was allowed to cash in his GOTG and steal the title from Pentagon. Shocking moment, and hey, we got Chelsea Green thrown in for good measure as well. 

Huge developments this week and it is probably the most memorable episode of the season so far. 

So Ultima Lucha 4 seems to be shaping up: 

My Guessed Card: 
- Pentagon Vs. Marty II for LU Title
- Mundo Vs. Matanza: Sacrifice to the Gods
- Son of Havoc Vs. Killshot
- Fenix Vs. El Dragon Azteca Jr. 
- New Rabbit Tribe Vs. XO/Ryan/Ivy Vs. Reptile Tribe: Trios Titles
- Muertes Vs. Cuerno
- Then Everybody Else in a GOTG Title Match


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

While his moveset is already mindblowing I really love the _small_ yet significant stuff Fénix does... Everything from taunting/scaring Melissa to drooling on Aero Star to the haunting facial expressions he makes DESPITE already wearing a mask..

Big time fave hands down, best thing going on atm LU by far.

Poor Melissa though, what a rough and traumatic episode it must have been for her start to finish. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This episode was great. As been said it feels like Legit storylines are being told and each segment bled into the next. 

Dark Fenix...I'm loving it. It's crazy to me too because I NEVER thought he could be a heel but here he is. Doing it and doing it well.

I feel for Melissa. She's had it rough this season between fighting with Catrina and now Fenix.

And so now The White Rabbit is coming to the temple? OH Boy.

The three way title match was alright. But Marty coming in and basically pick the bones of Pentagon was what made everything better. I saw that Marty was the champion on SO so I was curing to see it play out and I was not dissapointed.

Loving LU more and more.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Yeah totally agree, with each segment in the Temple leading into the next, it was the best episode of the season so far. 

Well done LU for a well written show here.


----------



## SubAlum75

I thought Melissa stole the show. So damn hot! 

Great episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044285340016566274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044377190211567616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044670831115173888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045016524694511616


----------



## Stormbringer

Where do the sacrifices go?! I have to rescue Jack!

New Rabbits!

I just wanna say how much I love when Striker sneaks a wrestlers non lucha name in.

Nice Trios match. And the nunchucks match was fun.

Main event time!

What's the date for Ultima Lucha 4? This seems early for hype time.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Rest in Peace Motherf**cker!! Damn happy to see The Mack back!


----------



## Morrison17

so LU signed Xavier and DJZ for season 4 just to do nothing with them?
I thought Impact was the only promotion to waste their talents, but the desease is contagious.



Stormbringer said:


> What's the date for Ultima Lucha 4? This seems early for hype time.


someone on 411 responded to me that season 4 is 22 episodes total. including UL4 or not I'm not sure, but this does sound realistic to me.


----------



## Bland

Another fun episode, Glad to see Mack getting a big match at Ultima Lucha 4 vs Mil. 

Cage & Cuerno matches at Ultima Lucha seem a mystery but perhaps both will be GOTG or vs Jake Strong or even vs each other, perhaps Cage wanting the Gaunlet again will be revisited, since Cuerno did take it.


----------



## TD Stinger

So Ultima Lucha 4 is already coming soon? Really? Wow, feels like the season's only begun to be honest. And unlike past seasons, it doesn't feel like it's been built up to enough. Weird. Now for the show.

Sad to see Jack Evans go but the image of him scared stiff while Matanza was standing right behind him was priceless. And it was a funny way for him to what I have to think is his exit from the show. But that also presents the problems with the Sacrifice matches. Matanza is supposed to be more unhinged then ever. Yet I find myself laughing in his matches more of then than not.

And then we get Ivelisse and Kobra Moon in the same match together:

:sodone

Oh and the match was fine. Interesting to finally see the White Rabbit (Killer Kross) in LU. He's one to look out for.

The Nunchucks match was really fun. Easily the most entertained I've been by Swagger since coming into LU. But seeing them fight all around the different environments and seeing the different ways Drago and Aerostar (or Dragostar as I called them when one sat on the other's shoulders) was so much fun.

The Fatal Four Way main event as a much was nothing special but it did a great job of establishing multiple feuds. Fenix and Azteca Jr. are still at odds over Melissa. Mack came back for payback on Mil. And Pentagon gets his rematch. Which honestly wasn't the most exciting way to get there but whatever.

And I will say that Marty has got some work to do. It's one thing to be a key part of LU but it's another to be the champion going into their biggest show. I can't quite say that Marty the Moth is at that level yet. But as of right now our Ultima Lucha IV card looks like:

*Marty vs. Pentagon
*Mack vs. Mil
*Fenix vs. Azteca
*Mundo vs. Matanza
*Son of Havoc vs. Killshot

Some pretty good matches there. But again, it still doesn't feel anywhere close to the hype that previous seasons did.


----------



## TripleG

- Matanza Vs. Mundo at UL4 has to be a Sacrifice to the Gods Match, right? Makes sense given this has really been one of the most prominent threads of the season. Poor Jack Evans, lol. 

- I like the new Rabbit Tribe! Creepy and weird, and it is nice to see the Trios Division get bit more with their presence. Can we get Reptiles Vs. Rabbits at UL? Nothing against Xo, Ivy, and Ryan, but they don't quite have the same likeable chemistry that Havoc, Ivy, and Angelico did. I do like that they referenced Crane/Ivy's history during the match. 

- The Nunchuck Match was a hoot! They continue to make Strong look like a beast and had a nice entertaining match to boot. The stacked up spot with Drago and Aerostar was really cool, haha. They really didn't need to add a sound effect to the snapping of Drago's ankle, but other than that, this was a good showcase for the former Jack Swagger...though please never have him speak again. 

- Pentagon Vs. Muertes Vs. Cuerno Vs. Azteca Jr for the LU Title Shot at UL4 = Anyone notice that Vampiro was not so subtly shitting on Pentagon? Hmmmm. Anyways, this match was just an excuse to set up stuff for for UL. More Fenix Vs. Azteca (awesome dive by Azteca!), Pentagon winning to set him up for Marty the Moth, and the RETURN OF THE MACK as he returned to challenge Mil for a Death Match at LU. So that is a nice set of matches to have at UL...which I can't believe is almost here already. 

Anyways, fun episode as UL4 continues to take shape.


----------



## Lariato

I`m done! 

Ive had it with LU, sadly the awesome ring action is ruined by the stories and angles that wouldn't fool a four year old
Sadly I fear the program is taking the worst parts of impact and the WWE and missing with great Wrestling
Series three was the most exciting Wrestling promotion i`d found since ECW, Series four well my distaste has been shown in this thread
I think when people see upcoming booking plans there will be a few more groans

Thankfully, great Lucha action has been found and with many of the Wrestlers I have come to admire so much
I picked up on AAA and have found it absolutely superb and just scratching my head why LU havent used more of these great Lucha`s
Dr Wagner actually looks better without his mask too!


----------



## Stormbringer

A good start with ominous warnings from Aerostar. He has seen....THE END!

White Rabbit is....eclectic to say the least. And damn, El Bunny can move.

Nice appetizer of Havoc vs Killshot. I was like, "this needs to be mask vs mask." And lo and behold here's Cueto to make it official.

Marty in the Temple and Reclusa shows the bloody mask of the fallen Sexy Star! And the Moth is even more deadly. He wants to thank his sister, that's sweet.....ohhhh shit!

And this is the exact match these crazy fucks are supposed to have.

Then the chairs....










Holy Hell!

But it kept going. What a brutal main event.

And now the main event of UL4 is set.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great main event. Brutal sibling rivalry match. The face Marty made when Mariposa pulls all the chairs off of him was hilarious! :lmao

Kill Shot and SOH will be a heated mask v mask at UL4. Looking forward to that. :mark

The new Rabbit Tribe is creepy as hell. Especially the White Rabbit. He seems very dangerous.


----------



## Bland

UL4 is looking excellent and heres hoping Cero Miedo between Marty and Pentagon is as violent as pentagon vs vampiro. 

As for Havoc vs Killshot, im guessing Killshot will be unmasked as we get some ex army guys for S5 but then again, Bikers have already come for Havoc so if he gets unmasked, perhaps we'll get a full gang. 

Slightly disappointed Azteca vs Fenix will be 2 Out of 3 Falls as it doesn't sound violent enough for their feud. 

Rabbit Tribe  vs Reptile Tribe has potential to be best match and feud for trios title is anvery long time, hnot sure who i want to win as i enjoy London, Kross/White Rabbit and Sami Callihan/Jerimiah Snake. 

Surely GOTG medallions will return soon and hopefully Cage does to and of course, Johnny Mundo.


----------



## Piers

Kross is great as the white Rabbit

Can't take Marty and his sister seriously after all those moth memes :booklel 
But I'm just glad Pentagon isn't the champion anymore. Fuck his terrible catchphrase and boring character.


----------



## Stetho

There is more luchadors in Impact and MLW than in Lucha Underground these days


----------



## TD Stinger

Latest episode thoughts:

I liked how they explained that Catrina's "dark aura" has basically infected Fenix. So even in death, Catrina is still making an impact through Fenix.

The White Rabbit 6 Man Tag was interesting in terms of Killer Kross's facial expressions and not wanting to get into the ring until the end. And the image of him using the Mandible Claw to the point of making Ryan cough up blood was an eerie sight.

Killshot vs. Son of Havoc was a fun a match that was a nice prelude to their Mask vs. Mask math. It's an interesting match because I don't know who they would have lose their mask for good. My guess would be Killshot.

So "Reklusa" (am I spelling that right?) took out Sexy Star. OK. I mean I really didn't need an explanation to that but, OK. Promo was OK. And his match with his sister was great violence. Truly showed how depraved both characters are, and how far Marty has fallen to get what he he wants. And again, subtitles or no subtitles, Pentagon is one of the most badass promos there is.

I'll end by saying that on of the things I'm dissapointed in LU this year is that the lack of the bigger story happening around the temple. That seems like it's been abandoned. Maybe it will come back at the end of the season but it's a missing element that really helped the show.

Like didn't last season end with Vampiro turning on Prince Puma and aligning with Pentagon again? Did that ever get followed up on. Also didn't Vampiro have his own master? Did that go anywhere? And what about the guy with the claw hand? Like, the set up a bunch of cool stuff but never seemed to much with it. I mean I still enjoy the show but those things missing hurt it, IMO.


----------



## TripleG

Finally saw this week's episode: 

- Aerostar has seen the end? Ooooooooh, ominous! 

- Rabbit Tribe Vs. XO, Ryan, and Ivy = Okay, I totally like this new Rabbit Tribe! Creepy, weird, and vicious, and Killer Kross plays his character very well. I dig it! And a Mandible Claw causing blood loss? That seems especially vicious. Can we get Reptiles Vs. Rabbits at UL4 for the Trios gold? 

- UL4 Card = Muertes Vs. Mack in a Death Match, Fenix Vs. Azteca in 2 out of 3 Falls, and Pentagon Vs. Marty for the Title. Not bad so far! 

- Son of Havoc Vs. Killshot = Good and solid match and this vicious version of Killshot actually makes for a great heel. And Killshot reacting to the loss by taking Havoc's mask was a nice way to set up the gimmick for their UL4 match. 

- Marty addresses the Believers = I love the new cape on Marty! He looks great as the champ! Also, I loved the way Melissa introduced him, lol. And MAJOR props for using Chelsea Green to to plug up the story hole left behind by Sexy Star's departure. And I guess that's nice of him to give his sister a title shot as a reward for getting him back on track. 

- Marty the Moth Vs. Mariposa for the LU Title = Jesus! Marty brutalized the fuck out of Mariposa! And hey Mariposa's comeback was pretty awesome too. I think they might have a hot new babyface there if they decide to keep using her. Her hurling the pile of chairs one by one at Marty was an awesome spot. Of course Marty went over and him breaking Mariposa's arm to deliver a message to Pentagon was awesome too. 

Very cool episode this week with a hot main event and some great set up for UL4's main event. 

- Marty the Moth Vs. Pentagon Dark...CERO MIEDO MATCH! Oh yeah!


----------



## Piers

Who's under the mask of the midget in the Rabbit Tribe ? Is he the same guy that London killed ? Or El torito from WWE ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn what an episode!

Taya got a bit of revenge and Mundo is on a path of vengeance.

Holy hell what a tag team match. Damn great teamwork between Fenix and Mil. They gel perfectly. I know she's gone but I would love if they could get Catrina back and form a Trio of Death! Fenix truly is unmatched when it comes to lucha libre style wrestling. He's just so damned on point using the ropes and his balance is otherworldly!

Famous B, and he brought the Beautiful Brenda! And he's wrestling again...............and he's fucked lol. No, not Brenda! Ricky needs to get his comeuppance.

Reklusa earned her stripes in one match. What a good performance. Pentagon continues to make the mistakes that Vamp points out. Playing to the crowd. But Striker points out that Pentagon is trying intimidate Marty.

But it'll take something special to get to Marty. And speaking of Marty, that psycho fuck is too unhinged to be intimidated and he's gonna take it to Pentagon like we've only seen from these two. It's gonna be scary the things they do to each other. Tacs, barbed-wire, tables, scissors, chairs and fire! These guys are gonna take things to another level!



Sidenote. Can we put some respect back on the fucking piledriver? This isn't just aimed at Pentagon or LU, but wrestling in general.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Finally caught up on 2 weeks worth of LU! Let me just say these are the two quotes of both episodes: 

- "Marty, you wanna play? then let's play BITCH!" - Mariposa 

- "Antonio get your ass out here now you piece of shit" - Taya 

I'm still laughing!


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of sad to see there's so little buzz around LU right now. Anyways, recent episode thoughts:

*Loved Taya's promo immediately calling out Antonio and Matanza. And of course seeing Mundo attack him at the end to set up their match at UL 4. It's a Sacrifice match, so I'm wondering if this match ends up writing one of them out of the show.

*I audibly said "Oh Shit!" when I saw Fenix and Mil were teaming with each other. The idea of that sounded insanely awesome. And guess what? It was. Really fun tag match, and seeing Fenix and Mil work together and stare each other down was, again, awesome. I want more of this team, even though this was probably one off.

*They did their best to make Ricky look like this crazy loon by beating Famous B, attacking Brenda, and admitting what he did to Johnny and Taya. A match between Taya and Ricky is interesting. And a decent way to round out the UL card.

*Biggest takeaway from Pentagon vs. Reklusa is that Reklusa rocked that attire. I go back and forth on the intergender stuff and I can't say I cared for this. It was one thing when women like Io Shirai and Kairi Sane beat up Pentagon because of how good they are. But it's another thing to go 50/50 with someone like Reklusa. Just my opinion.


----------



## TripleG

Muh thoughts on this week's show! 

- Nice to see Mundo and Taya come back to get some revenge against Matanza! Nice set up for Matanza Vs. Mundo at UL4. 

- The Tornado Tag Team match was flipping great with wild action from bell to bell. I loved it, and it was nice to see Muertes and Fenix teaming up and dominate. 

- Ricky Mundo Vs. Famous B = Did Brenda call Ricky "Ricky Retardo"? lol. Anyway, it is nice to be getting some payoff to Ricky's development as a character. I make it no secret that I've been digging his development this season. Ricky Vs. Taya at UL4 is fine as an undercard bout. 

- Pentagon Vs. Reklusa = Goddamn Chelsea Green is hot in the Reklusa get up. I mean I've always thought she was hot, but the spider motif really works for her. Also Vampiro has been really hard on Pentagon lately, hasn't he? Anyways, this match was wild! Way better than I would have ever expected, and a nice stepping stone for Pentagon to overcome the lackey before facing his foe at UL4. Chelsea Green looked like a star here, even in defeat. Also, seeing Pentagon break out thumbtacks and Marty using a barbwire bat...yeah, it looks like their Cero Miedo match is going to be quite the violent spectacle. BTW, nice touch with Marty's hands being cut by the barbwire after holding the bat. 

Marty and Reklusa dousing Pentagon in gasoline and trying to light him on fire is a GREAT callback to season one when Pentagon did the same thing to Vampiro. After all, Marty has been copying alot of what Pentagon has been doing in the past, right? 

Great episode this week with some great build to Ultima Lucha 4 and two killer matches for good measure. This was one of the best episodes of the season.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

The Tornado Tag Team match on its own was definitely PPV-level of awesome. 

The chemistry between Fenix and Mil was unbelievably intense, it's like a ticking bomb _without_ a timer as one is waiting for the explosion to occur but.... nothing happened between them. That's interesting.

The camera man almost getting knocked out by Fenix, rolling and then standing right back up as if nothing ever happened was definitely the most entertaining part of the episode. :lol It is small yet significant moments like this that makes Lucha Underground truly special and in a league of its own.


----------



## Zbagint

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> .
> 
> The camera man almost getting knocked out by Fenix, rolling and then standing right back up as if nothing ever happened was definitely the most entertaining part of the episode. :lol It is small yet significant moments like this that makes Lucha Underground truly special and in a league of its own.


I wonder if that was actually a botch. It seems kinda weird that he just no sold a wrestler's move when LU has fans and crew get knocked out by punches.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Zbagint said:


> I wonder if that was actually a botch. It seems kinda weird that he just no sold a wrestler's move when LU has fans and crew get knocked out by punches.


I was wondering the same haha. 

It could be that it was a botch but then the camera guy decided to play along, did his thing and suddenly it meshed well with the entire situation. If that's the case then I find such scenario even more impressive!


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051921137817464834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052282785233133569


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY SHIT! SHIT! SHIT! SHIT! STRONG!

In one little LU edit they explainn so much as to why Jake is as good as he is!

DAMN LOOK AT THAT PAIR TITTIES IN THE STANDS!

Fox is in the Temple!

Killshot is such a sniper with the Killstomp. And just as things get going death arrives. Nice advancement on 2 stories here.

New makeshift Trio.....FAMOUS B! And he's got the fattest contract I've seen since Bedazzled! Now GIT! And that contract goes right in the trash.

Ultimo Lucha has shaped up to look real good in recent weeks. LU really knows how to amp up.

Mundo vs Strong. I wonder if this will be as good as Morrison vs Swagger from 2010. I love when Johnny makes mid air adjustments. Really good match.

Monster Mash! And Mundo is busted open. Where the hell was PJ Black?


----------



## candice-wrestling

This episode was awesome! Super keen for Ultima Lucha Quatro!


----------



## Bland

Another great episode and now Jake Strong looks a huge part of LU future and a top star. The backstage segments do so much character development in LU and im suprised other companies haven't done something similar. 

Great to see Dante & Sammi back, hopefully they continue in next season and hoping the name drops from Famous B, Dr Wagner & Texano, means that they'll return in next season or sooner. Famous, Wagner & Texano targetting Sammi would be great and if Trio team stays between Ivelisse, XO and Sami, then with InFamous Inc trio would be a great feud for S5.


----------



## SubAlum75

Ultima Lucha Cuatro is set to go!!! I'm not sure what they can do next week to continue to build on storylines? Maybe a couple of surprises in store??

Overall, season 4 hasn't been as good as the first 3 seasons, but maybe it is all a build for season 5?


----------



## Zbagint

SubAlum75 said:


> Ultima Lucha Cuatro is set to go!!! I'm not sure what they can do next week to continue to build on storylines? Maybe a couple of surprises in store??
> 
> Overall, season 4 hasn't been as good as the first 3 seasons, but maybe it is all a build for season 5?


Well they're giving a huge push to Jake Strong...so that's pretty much a given that season 5 will be the worst one to date. At least Dante and Sammy came back. Can never have too many guys like that.


----------



## famicommander

Jack freaking Twagger.

This company has jumped the shark.


----------



## TD Stinger

So now Strong is being set up as this major character for this show out of nowhere.

Look, I don't like just bagging on the guy just because it's the easy thing to do, but he doesn't have the chops for this kind of role. Nor is he the most interesting guy in the ring compared to others. So them now structuring the show around him just doesn't feel right for Lucha Underground.

But hey, Dante Fox is back! Sucks his story with Killshot was interrupted, but I hope they pick up on that eventually, maybe even next season.

Sammy joining Ivelisse and XO is kin of random but I like him, so I'm good.

And the main event was good with Mundo's parkour antics but again do we really need to be building around Strong? I just don't think so.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I'm truly and genuinely happy for Jake Strong.

LU is already booking him in a fashion WWE (to no surprise) never ever could. Good for him.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Watched the last 2 episodes and their great. I like what they're doing with Jake Strong. He's not spectacular but he's MUCH more interesting than he was in the WWE. His match with Mundo really was awesome.

I'm ready for Ultimate Lucha 4.


----------



## Stormbringer

What a night of endurance. You got a taste of everything tonight. Loved the continuity of Cuerno helping Aerostar without explaining the "why" he's helping.

Strong is a freak of nature and has tremendous endurance for a big man. But now we know why. And now he has the Gift, what's his next step to claiming the Temple?

Holy shit did Dante kill himself though on that dive. Look too freaking dangerous.

Mundo has no chance vs Matanza. But maybe a different Gift can even the odds. Aerostar is sneakily one of the coolest characters in LU. And Drago is right there with him to stop all this evil in the Temple. I love how intimate these stories are in LU. The crossovers are too damned good. Heels aren't just heels they have motivations. But they know when things are beyond them and aide the faces and vice-versa. Mundo stopped the Reptiles, frees Drago with Aerostar's help, loses his wedding and friends, in return Aerostar and Drago give a weapon to slay the beast of all beasts.

I can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## SubAlum75

I fast forwarded to the finish. Ugh. Lame episode. Ultima Lucha has been set for a few weeks. The last 2-3 episodes have really limped Lucha Underground to the finish line of season 4.

I'm disappointed overall in this season. Miss the vignettes and story development outside of the temple. Papa Cueto has been annoying more than anything.

You can tell the season was just thrown together with much uncertainty and a lesser budget.

The only thing that can save Lucha is the return of Dario and major developments outside of the temple so that they can put a bow on things.

Seriously, the last two episodes have been a Jake Strong showcase. I guess we will be stuck with him if there is a season 5.


----------



## TripleG

I've really missed being able to watch the show live as it airs on El Rey, but this issue between Univision and DISH really messed me up in that regard.


----------



## Zbagint

I really like that they are building on the relationship between Johnny and Aerostar. It's that simple continuity that makes me appreciate LU.

I used to dread Matanza being on screen because of his constant no-selling but damn I would take 2 Matanza matches per night over 5 minutes of Jake Strong. Wait until next season when we're subjected to actual singles matches with him.


----------



## Bland

Ive quite enjoyed the last 2 episodes focusing on GOTG and the 7 Man Elimination was better than the mixed 6 person tag and Triple threat match from earlier in the season. Yes, guys like Steve & Hernandez shouldn't of been included and even Dante since hes been awol all season but it was a nice long match with the champion deserving.

I do prefer the old GOTG cashing in method of 1 week notice as Marty's cash in was to much MITB like which has been done to much over the years in various promotions such the simple 1 week notice worked especially when you have Aztec Warfare and other gimmick matches that weaken the champions. Hell, Marty technically gave 1 weeks notice as when he brought the GOTG title match and then cut scene with him giving more money. Could of easily been explained that Marty did give Antonio notice and compensated the advertising etc.

Loved the last backstage scene. Aerostar giving Mundo the Gauntlet is a great story that fits in gaunlet story from s3 with Johnnys journey in S4. Johnny with Gaunlet vs Matanza is now a much closer match and most likely, end of Matanza  I loved the Matazna gimmick but Cobb now doesnt look scary due to his small height. When he faced Taya the other week, he looked small compared to her. Can defiently see Strong being the new hard to beat monster in S5 but also hoping more Mil Muertes as he's still a great dark monster character. 

Cant belive im excited for a Trios title match next week, 1st since S1 Ultima Lucha. Unlikey trio was actually better with Joey Ryan (and im not that keen on Joeys gimmick and like Sami Guerrera) but hopefully they all pullmout there best against Rabbits & Reptiles and both newer 2.0 stables have looked good. Hoping for a White Rabbit vs Jerimiah Snake confrontation.


----------



## TripleG

Finally saw this week's episode: 

- We got Mask Vs. Mask and Trios Titles next week for Ultima Lucha Cuatro! Should be good! 

- I kind of feel like this episode could have been counted as Part 1 of Ultima Lucha Cuatro. I mean a 7 way match that takes up the whole show with a title on the line? I'd have bought it as UL4 part 1. 

- The 7 Way Gift of the Gods Match was very good. We had plenty of brawling and action, and a few standout moments (that forklift spot was crazy, lol). I think the match was at its best when it came down to Strong, Fox, and Cuerno. That was where the exhaustion and marathon nature of the match really started to set in. Very good stuff, but the outcome was never really in doubt given Strong's push this season. 

- LOVED the closing scene. Mundo has got himself an equalizer! Loved that they kept continuity with Mundo getting paid back for helping Aerostar and Drago as well. 

Very good episode this week and it set the stage for UL4. Bring it!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Literally how he should have been booked in WWE. 

Solid match.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Finally caught up and I must say what an epic 7 way gift of the gods championship match!! I was ITCHING for Dante to win!


----------



## karebear

damn, not a single post on Ultima Lucha :bearer

to compare this to the buzz around the very first UL


----------



## Bland

Great 1st night with an interesting segment of Aerostar getting the remaining half of the necklace. Intrigued to see what hes planning to do with it. Perhaps it will be involved with Fenix story.

Trios match was great, with a nice suprising outcome, in my opinion. Hoping to see a backstage video with Rabbit Tribe next week.

Taya vs Ricky was a nice squash and gave Taya another good UL moment. Her chokeslamming Ricky through table at the end was so good.

Mask vs Mask, epic main event with a sad ending, especially that cut scene. 


Hoping next weeks Part 2 is at least 1hr 30 mins as Mundo vs matanza, Fenix vs Dragon, Mack vs Mil & Pentagon vs Marty should all get at least 20 mins and we need a good video package at the end season.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Good start to Ultima Lucha Cuatro!! Looking forward to next week! Also does anyone know if LU is getting a S5?


----------



## TripleG

I haven't had a chance to see it yet, but I will definitely try to watch it tonight. 

I've heard nothing but good things!


----------



## TD Stinger

Great start to Ultima Lucha IV:

*Well, I guess that's one way to close the Captain Vasquez storyline, lol. Hey, at least she came back. I'm still waiting to see who's that guy in the Limo with the Dr. Claw voice and who Vampiro's master really is. But this does have me intrigued now what they do with the whole necklace.

*The opening Trios match was just great action. Killer Kross (The White Rabbit) is such a beast and a star in the making. When you saw him destroy everyone at the start of the match, that's how you make a guy look like a monster.

And Sammy hit a fucking Spanish Fly on Kobra Moon from the balcony onto a crowd? Hell yes. And the ending was pretty good too. Ivelisse and XO had to fight 2 on 1 and the fought to the end but they made Ivelisse watch as they tortured XO's arm to get the win. Makes the heel looks vicious and the faces look sympathetic at the end.

*Taya vs. Ricky was basically a squash for Taya as she got her revenge. And really, not much more to say about this.

*Havoc and Killshot closed things out really well. It was your typical big match formula of hitting big moves and big kickouts. I did like the touch of bringing in the stretcher from last year's Hell of War match. And the finish was smart with Havoc strapping Killshot onto the stretcher so he couldn't counter the SSP.

Killsot's unmasking did it's best to make for a surreal moment even though I knew who was under the mask. And lastly, I loved that Dante Fox and Killshot got to have one last moment together to close their story, though Dante's not much in the acting department. Sad though because that seemed like Killshot's/Strickland's exit from the show.


----------



## Arkham258

karebear said:


> damn, not a single post on Ultima Lucha :bearer
> 
> to compare this to the buzz around the very first UL


It's not WWE. No matter how much buzz anything gets, eventually the sheep always return to WWE


----------



## Zbagint

There has honestly been some really lazy writing on this show this season. Having several people to return to just have them killed off because they lost interest in them is kinda bad. Johnny's agent, Cortez Castro, Vasquez. I honestly didn't realize how many stories LU just dropped or has a very dissatisfying conclusion.

Now onto the good, I think commentary did a wonderful job explaining the backstory behind Ricky's doll. I was actually just thinking about how it seemingly came out of nowhere but them tying it together with the whole bullying thing was really well done.

I really hope this isn't the end of Killshot. That scene looked similar to Puma's send off. Haven't heard anything about him leaving but I really hope not. Seems like there are so many stories they could build on from that and honestly, I'm surprised that Killshot is actually a pretty good actor.


----------



## TripleG

Finally saw Ultima Lucha Cuatro Part 1! 

- So Vasquez is gone? Just like that? Well lets see where Aerostar's quest is taking him. 

- 3 Way Trios Title Elimination Tornado Tag Match = The action here was fast and furious! The more I see of Killer Kross, the more I like him. He's got a believable scary bad ass-ness to him that is very natural. That spanish fly off the high place by Sammy Guevara to Kobra Moon was flipping insane! 

I was sad to see The Rabbit Tribe go first as I was kind of hoping they'd win it, but Kross' claw move on Guevara was another sick display of how brutal he can be. 

I could have done without some of the tropes of these type of matches, like the dog pile spot. But it was still a good and fun match to kick off UL4. 

- Taya Vs. Ricky Mundo = This was a basic match to let the face get revenge on the heel. Nothing more, nothing less, and fine for what it was. I got a kick out of "You ruined my Fucking Wedding!" and chokeslamming Ricky through the table, haha. She also took the doll! Uh oh, what's going to happen there? 

- Killshot Vs. Son of Havoc: Mask Vs. Mask = This match was wild and easily the best thing about Night 1! These two went all out for this one with crazy brawling, great action, and some nice drama down the stretch. It was also cool to see the Stretcher come back and Havoc's big dive through the table. The piledriver onto the stretcher made me cringe because they looked like they were losing their balance, but obviously Strickland is okay, so its fine, haha. 

I liked that they gave Killshot's unmasking the weight and importance that a moment like that deserves. The closing cinematic between Dante and Killshot was really fucking good too. 

- Really good start to UL4 this week. Here's hoping for a big bang to close out!


----------



## TD Stinger

The unfortunate thing about Lucha Underground is it felt like they never grew as a brand in the 4 years they've been around.

Season 1 they came in with a bunch of buzz. Season 2 they kept it going. It dropped off a bit in Season 3 but it was still hot. But then midway through Season 3, they took like 6 month hiatus which really felt like it drove some fans away. And then by the time Season 3 ended, it took like 8 months for Season 4 to come back on.

The product was white hot at one time and it's still a good product. But the constant breaks. Hell, WWE has far too much content. But they promote it so much and beat you over the head with it so much you won't forget it. I know LU did a coupe live events a couple years ago but for as hot as the product was, it never felt like it grew out of what it was. Which at the end of the day, is just a TV show about that happens to involve pro wrestling.

And in some ways, maybe that's all LU was ever meant to be considering LU is really just an extension of AAA.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Just watched the latest episode and I liked it. The Trio's Match and The Mask vs Mask match really was awesome. I guess this means that's the end for Killshot in LU?

Kinda surprised UL is only 2 episodes now. Thought it'd be 3 at the most but that's alright. 

I also can't wait to see what Aerostar is gonna do with that pendant.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059538818192179200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059905984225730560
Season Finale tonight with Pentagon/Marty, Fenix/Azteca, Mundo/Matanza, and Mil/Mack.

Hopefully they go out with a bang.


----------



## TripleG

Well tonight is the night! The end of Season 4! 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to watch it tonight and will simply wait until it pops up on Amazon Prime. 

But I can do my preview and predictions here anyway: 

*2 OUT OF 3 FALLS MATCH*
El Dragon Azteca Jr. Vs. Fenix
- This is going to be a very interesting one. Fenix almost always turns out strong performances, but Dragon is still waiting for that truly great breakout match to put him ahead of the pack. I kind of wish Dragon stayed Gift of the Gods champ and just defended it here, but what are you going to do? The Fenix heel turn has been an interesting angle, and I think this could wind up being a great match. I will pick *Fenix* to win and keep his undefeated streak at UL intact. 

*DEATH MATCH*
Mil Muertes Vs. The Mack
- I am really looking forward to this one. The Mack is so charismatic and loveable, and he seems to do really well in hardcore style matches (check out his previous UL matches with Cage). And Mil Muertes is Mil Muertes, one of the true MVPs of Lucha Underground. I will pick *Mil Muertes* to win and keep his UL undefeated streak intact. 


Ultima Lucha Cinco = Mil Muertes Vs. Fenix: Final Confrontation BOTH UL Undefeated Streaks On The Line. 


Book That Shit


*SACRIFICE TO THE GODS MATCH*
Johnny Mundo Vs. The Monster Matanza Cueto
- In many ways, this is the best built up match of the season. They've been doing the Sacrifice to the Gods all season long with Matanza taking out guys left and right, and his rampage during the Mundo wedding set the stage for ths inevitable showdown. I also expect this to be one of the more emotionally charged matches on the show, but I don't see any other outcome except for *Johnny Mundo* to win, defeating the Monster in his own match, and Matanza getting sacrificed to the Gods when it is over. 

*LUCHA UNDERGROUND CHAMPIONSHIP: CERO MIEDO*
Marty the Moth Martinez -c- Vs. Pentagon Dark
- Anyone who saw the last Cero Miedo Match and the work of both Pentagon and Marty know that this one is going to be a violent spectacle. This should be a killer main event and one that I am looking forward too. I am predicting that *Pentagon Dark* will get the win, and possibly lose the title right back to Gift of the Gods Title holder Jake Strong. 

So tonight should be a great show! Here's hoping Season 4 goes out with a bang!


----------



## Stormbringer

And now that the season has come to an end I can truly say that it was a wild ride.

Mask vs Mask was great. Both men are fighters but for very different reasons. Killshot is a killer who betrayed his band of brothers and Havoc is doing what he does best while protecting himself from his old motorcycle club. Really good match. And even stronger ending for Killshot if this was his last season.

Taya wrecks Ricky! Nuff said.

But the highlight of part one for me was the crazy brawl that was the 3 Way Trios Title match. Holy shit was it scary and awesome to see Kobra and Ricky fly. Props to both. Especially Kobra for taking such a bump as a rookie.

And now for part two!

The recap reminded me that we lost Catrina waaaay too early this season. But from her second death we got the scary new Fenix. And speaking of Fenix, he's still undefeated at Ultima Lucha. Azteca had him but Melissa broke at the last second. Vamp was right, she cost Azteca the match.

Mack is back and things got heavy vs Mil. What can I say about these two heavyweights? They always bring it in hardcore matches and they brought it here. Thank the gods Mack won! But with Catrina gone, how will Mil be resurrected?! He may truly be gone this time.

Johnny Mundo takes on the monster, Matanza! But Johnny has a equalizer. Nice storytelling with Matanza getting the gauntlet away from Johnny and starting a stalking horror movie with parkour. And Johnny pulls off the victory. But the souls of the fallen didnt return. No more Joey Wrestling... And Props for getting Matanza some good looking lucha gear. That entrance attire was amazing.

Cero Miedo! The main event was a bloody affair and got bloody quick! Marty pulled an Eddie out there and bled buckets. And taking those shots to the head! Jesus Christ! I just wish we got a more dramitic finish to the match. We've seen the piledriver on chairs spot before. Also sucks that there wasn't more story between Marty and Pentagon. Having less episodes really hurt development this season.

But there's more. Vampiro has a master! And he's a skinny little fella...I thought he was a new student but no. He's Vampiro's boss.

But speaking of final bosses...Jake Strong! Money in the Bank!

And what makes LUCHA UNDERGROUND different from everyone else? The bacmstage insanity that goes on!

Holy shit! Just a whole lot of holy shit! The Doll is a God! Mundo is more in love with himself than the power of the gauntlet. Aerostar, Cuerno and Azteca no it's dangerous to wield the gauntlet but use it to slay a beast!

But the biggest mark out moment for me was the finale limousine scene. Holy shit! Soooo much to digest here! It seems like all the evil gods are planning something. Strong, Vamp's master and now the cigar boss has been revealed! Papa Cueto looked heartbroken to find out the blood on Strong was his own child's. There's so much to unpack here and we still had more to go.

One last stinger from Lucha Underground and that was one last time jump from the man from the cosmos! And what a time jump it was! I'll say again, holy shit!

What does this all mean for next season? We have actual gods moving through the temple. By my count that's 4 that we know, Death/Darkness, Strong, Doll-Taya and Cigar Limo. We still need three more to make seven. Who will they get to fill ranks and what tribes will they represent? Will the Moths, Reptiles and Rabbits get a deity? Or will they go with the Eagle and Horn tribes? I can't wait. If season 5 is the last season, then there's no better way to go out than a total war!





Eddie, Eddie, Eddie....EXCUSE ME!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Holy mind fuck batman!!!!!!!


----------



## Arkham258

Mundo vs Matanza is exactly the sort of thing that makes LU so great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

When do they start filming season 5?


----------



## Bland

Wow, what a show. Ultima Lucha never disappoints and i marked out at the last video package. 

Cuerno, Azteca & Aerostar would be a fun trios team and using Black Lotus to kill Matanza was great, especially as he should of been sacrificed post match with Johnny.

Strong, Master, Papa Cuerto, Councilman & Stu F'n Bennett, was an evil team. My only concern with the master was that it looked like a young guy, personally would of preferred an older looking, more stocky guy or even a full body suit.


And then the ending, Aerostar using necklace to revive Antonio Cuerto, hell yeah! With the death of Matanza, can see Papa Cuerto turning on The Order and getting killed but actually helping put The Temple in his last act. 

Add The Order reveal, with face King cuerno, interesting Mundo & Taya story, Twisted Fenix, great looking trios division, Mack's rise, Mil & Pentagon next steps and S5 is looking incredible.


----------



## Piers

I was mad they gave the belt back to Pentabore Dark then it got worse with Swagger... 

Ridiculous, this guy is a charisma vacuum and one of the most boring performers on the show. 

Also disappointed Mil Muertes lost. He should be the ultimate boss of LU, above Matanza (whom I will miss).

I'm just really happy about Barrett's appearance in the end. 

This show is still above anything WWE is currently doing but will probably never top its first two seasons


----------



## Arkham258

When Mundo emerged with the glove after it looked like the match was over


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Arkham258 said:


> When Mundo emerged with the glove after it looked like the match was over


that was fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Zbagint

I was dreading Swagger winning the title but everything that happened in that cutscene was so amazing that I barely even care anymore. DARIO IS BACK! I had a feeling they'd bring him back with all of their fans seemingly demanding it. Could Dario be a face now? I love how Aerostar is so important to the story even if he doesn't get a lot of time in the ring. It really does make LU feel more like a drama and less like a wrestling show. Glad to see the councilman and Black Lotus return too. I wondered if they just dropped those altogether but seeing as this was their first appearances in god knows how long, I also wonder if this has to due with budget cuts or maybe this is just a way to send off Lotus.


----------



## famicommander

Wade Barrett and Jack Thwagger.

Welp. 

The rest of the show was good but those guys being so important is a horrible choice. They basically just gave Brian Cage's character to a much less talented Swagger, then followed through with the push.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I just got done watching I gotta say....HOLY SHIT! The ending to this season was just amazing on so many levels and it really set up Season 5 Well. Taya is possesed, Turns out The LU championship and that Glove was all a plan to get it into the hands of a few. WADE FUCKING BARRET! DARIO IS BACK! Mantanza is dead...Not to mention all the matches..just unbelievable. I am PUMPED for Season 5!


----------



## candice-wrestling

I can't believe everything I seen today! What a fantastic season finale!! I can't believe Dario's back!! Also from now on I'm calling Famous B, Famous Bitch because I just have to!

Only thing I'm iffy on is them giving the belt to Jake Strong, I'm really not here for that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally saw Ultima Lucha 4 Part 2. Damn, what a show an a lot to break down.

*Ya had to know that Taya taking the creepy doll was going to lead to bad shit.

*Fenix vs. Azteca Jr. was the the closest thing to a normal match on this entire show. Some really cool action throughout with Azteca doing a Frankensteiner out of the bleachers through a table. And a Victory Roll off the top rope through another table.

And Azteca, seriously, you've got to stop being the nice guy in the Temple. It caused you to lose this match and got your ankle broken later. Melissa causing Azteca was interesting in the sense that Melissa walked out afterwards, even if it did make her look like a liability. Makes me wonder what her future on the show is. And also, what is Dark Fenix's future like.

*Seeing Shaul Guerrero as the guest ring announce was a fun moment. I still remember when she was signed to NXT. I remember her having some promise before she left wrestling behind. And even in her interaction with Famous B, you can tell she still has that pro wrestling mindset. Her getting out her mom's catchphrase and running down her family tree ending with Eddie was nice. And this segment was probably the one way I'd accept seeing Chavo again on LU, so well done there.

*I think I liked Mil and Mack's 1st match better. Something about that "haunted house" just made for a better atmosphere. I did appreciate Mil bringing coffins in despite it not being a Grave Consequences match. And they still had a wild hardcore fight, with Mack toppling Mil with 3 straight Stunners and a brick to the head. Mil losing definitely surprised me.

*Johnny vs. Matanza was so stupid...........and so fucking awesome at the same time. You have Johnny wrestling with this big ass glove on his head, Matanza coming out with a head dress, and Johnny wrestling with this big ass glove.

And what made it funnier is that Johnny kept losing the glove, he would get it back, and instead of putting it back on his hand, he would just look at it long enough for Matanza to take it back from him. And Matanza even goes to lengths like throwing the glove on top of the entrance way.

You even get a fun little game of cat and mouse before Matanza puts Johnny through the roof thinking it's over. And then in the most stupidly awesome moment of the entire night, Mundo comes through the sliding doors, strikes a pose, and then proceeds to back up a cowering Matanza and Superman Punch him into oblivion, lol.

This fucking match. This might be the most cheesiest match I've ever seen and I loved it. Surprised Matanza wasn't sacrificed afterwards, but I guess we would find out later why.

*Pentagon vs. Marty was your typical bloody affair you would expect. Won't even try to do a play by play. The imagery speaks for itself. And the stuff after the match is more important anyways.

Now, this where I will bounce back and forth between positive and negative. Like, can we have 1 Ultima Lucha that doesn't have shenanigans with Pentagon and Vampiro? Lol, like seriously, in their history:

1: Penta beats Vampiro, Vampiro reveals himself as Pentagon's master.
2: Vampiro allows Pentagon to become Pentagon Dark, Pentagon Dark loses to Matanza, and Pentagon attacks Vampiro at the end of the show.
3: Vampiro betrays Puma and joins Pentagon again.
4: After not talking about their relationship the entire season, Vampiro attacks Pentagon again revealing Vampiro's master to the world.

And there's another thing, Lucha Underground teased a lot of things at the end of last season that they've only know come back to. Now, I'm glad that they did address them and I'm sure budget cuts have something to do with it. But it does make the rest of the season feel a little inconsequential in comparison.

And also, Vampiro's Master. Now, it's been a while, but I remember Vampiro's Master from that vignette from the end of S3 being bigger. And here, whoever they got to play the role, is A LOT smaller than Vampiro. He looks like a kid in comparison. Like, just watching him attack Pentagon, he certainly looks like a good in ring performer, so that's nice.

But in wrestling you do have to look the part to some degree, and as of now this Master kind of doesn't. We'll see how he plays out in the future, if there is a future for LU, but the look doesn't quite look right. The idea of him dressing like Pentagon is cool. The idea around all this is cool. But he looks more like Vampiro's student than his master.

And then......Swagger. Hm. OK, I think LU has done a decent job with Strong in booking him. But over anyone else, do I think he has the acting chops or the ability compared to others to deserve such a strong push? Eh, not really.

*Now, let's get to the good shit:

*Seeing Cuerno working with Azteca and Aerostar was really cool. I like how even though he's a hunter he has enough decency to help these guys out to help save the world.

*Was nice to see Black Lotus come back, even if it is another example this season of quickly wrapping up a story without mentioning it beforehand. But at least she finally got revenge. And I assume Matanza/Jeff Cobb is gone from LU, which is sad. And now Strong and this "Order" have the Gauntlet because of Azetca's mistake. I wonder if that leads to Azteca vs. Strong for the title down the line.

*Taya as a God possessed by an evil doll? I don't really have anything to say about that yet. I mean that's crazy enough to be anything, lol.

*We get the scene of Antonio, the agent, Vampiro's Master, Strong, and the Limo Lord all together. Seems like their plan is about to come together. And Wade fucking Barrett is the Limo Lord! One hand, really cool surprise. On the other, I was hoping it would be someone who would be in a wrestling capacity.

*And fucking Dario is back!!!!!!!!!!! What the Fu-! That got me to geek out, won't lie.



And that closes Season 4. A season that delivered big at the end but during the beginning and middle seemed to meander on at times. Does make you wonder about the show's future. Guys continue to leave with Strickland and Cobb now apparently gone. And sadly, this episode was the lowest rated show of the season, which might not be good for their future.

Those closing scenes make it look like they're about to ramp up big time. And honestly, I hope they can get to one more season, even just to end the story and Lucha Underground for good.


----------



## Arkham258

Is Mundo coming back? His fate was a bit...ambiguous


----------



## Hawkke

Arkham258 said:


> It's not WWE. No matter how much buzz anything gets, eventually the sheep always return to WWE


I quit watching first run shows when Morrison was the one to free Drago*.. I gave up on the franchise when Morrison was the one to pin the all new super Matanza. However I was glad to see a certain someone returning from the dead in the end n that highlight show I watched.

*Spectrum cable raising El Rey to a high tier digital package did not help my viewing either


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Kabraxal said:


> I don’t like that it is basically Mortal Kombat. I want wrestling, not cheesy over the top deaths. It’s why LU will always be niche.


Or this is how LU could transcend wrestling. Do you prefer the dullness of WWE and Impact? I don't. LU adds a lot of fun elements to entertain on top of an already excellent match quality.


----------



## USAUSA1

Aerostar vs Swagger better be season 5 main event. Time to pull the trigger on Aerostar.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Just got done with the finale today... Lucha Underground keeps pushing the boundaries of what it means to be a wrestling program. Its just so cheesy, violent and most of all fun. Ofcourse im not always happy with the winners and losers but at the end of the day im satisfied because everything is done with a purpose as opposed to “just because”.

I get that this kind of program isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I believe when its all said and done, Lucha Underground will go down as a legendary series that people will come to appreciate when its too late.


----------



## Arkham258

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Or this is how LU could transcend wrestling. Do you prefer the dullness of WWE and Impact? I don't. LU adds a lot of fun elements to entertain on top of an already excellent match quality.


That's true.

I never understand when people complain about things like LU's supernatural elements or its IG wrestling. I mean, it's not like people don't have TONS of options if they want wrestling that doesn't have those elements in them. LU is really the only program that regularly features these things. Why must everyone conform? Why can't we have ONE wrestling show that does their own thing and doesn't follow everyone else? If there's one thing I will never understand about the human race is its obsession with conformity. Like we all have to be sheep who do things the same way as everyone else and like/hate the same things as everyone else. It's like this weird thing that is just programmed into us. 

Also, it's season 4. If people are still complaining about this stuff I don't understand why they've watched up until this point

But I don't want to get all negative, I enjoyed Ultima Lucha. I don't think it had a stand out match, but the show overall was quite entertaining. Highlights for me:

Black Lotus returning
Mack beating Muertes (Motherfucker! LOL)
Mack's Coast to Coast
The way Killshot's story ended
He-Man...I mean Mundo's match with Matanza
Dario being back
Dark Fenix's ongoing storyline with Santos
Shaul Guerraro was on fire. She was a welcome addition to the show
Ivelisse somehow looking more sexy than usual. When she bent over to let one of her partners dive out of the ring over her in the trios match, that visual gave me some naughty thoughts


Negatives:

I'm a bit iffy on the Swagger push, but I'm not gonna say I completely hate it

I'm kind of tired of the Vampiro/Pentagon story, and this isn't my usual Pentagon bashing. I actually don't mind how they've used him this season

XOlicious. Just...not a fan


----------



## Kabraxal

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Or this is how LU could transcend wrestling. Do you prefer the dullness of WWE and Impact? I don't. LU adds a lot of fun elements to entertain on top of an already excellent match quality.


Considering its reception and failure to garner the attention that Impact can, it is transcending nothing. It is niche. No idea why you quoted me this long after my post though.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Kabraxal said:


> Considering its reception and failure to garner the attention that Impact can, it is transcending nothing. It is niche. No idea why you quoted me this long after my post though.


Because I only learned Lucha Underground Season 4 even existed just about a week ago, and looked through this thread only today. I had thought it was cancelled after season 3 and forgot about it.

Lucha Underground's lack of attention isn't because of its content. It is because it takes so long between seasons and people don't know when to tune in. I have another friend who didn't know LU existed beyond the first season, and who is now binging on seasons 2-4 and loving it.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Kabraxal said:


> Considering its reception and failure to garner the attention that Impact can, it is transcending nothing. It is niche. No idea why you quoted me this long after my post though.


Its on a tiny platform ofcourse its not garnering a shit ton of attention. Are you one of those guys who thinks McDonald’s is the best quality burger place because it makes the most money and has the most stores?

We get it. You dont enjoy the program. Theres plenty of WWE shit you can talk about in WWE forums. Why waste your time with such a niche product


----------



## USAUSA1

I wish there was LU spin offs like a Japanese version.


----------



## TripleG

I finally saw Ultima Lucha Cuatro Part 2 last night and....oh hot damn! 

This was a wild and violent show that entertained and surprised me all the way through. It closed Season 4 with a huge bang! 

- I enjoyed all four matches on the show, so don't take it as an insult when I saw that the 2 Out Of 3 Falls Match was my least favorite of the bunch. It was still a really good match with Fenix and El Dragon Azteca putting forth a very strong effort. With all the other hardcore matches on the show, I kind of wish this one had stayed more pure wrestling, but when the third fall was made Falls Count Anywhere, things got nutty and wild. Good and hard effort, and Melissa's involvement in the closing made sense. I really felt bad for her, lol. Fenix keeps his unbeaten streak at UL alive and we'll see where this Dark Fenix angle goes in Season 5. 

- The introduction of Shaul Guerrero as the ring announcer for the rest of the show was a fun moment. 

- The Death Match was flipping great. It was a perfect "Underdog Vs. Unstoppable Monster" type of match. This is where the violence got ramped up with Axes, hooks, sickles, and all sorts of crazy weapons coming into play (God I hope all of those were gimmicked). To see a bloodied Mack come through and get the win was pretty awesome and it made for a satisfying story. Muertes' unbeaten streak at UL is now done! 

- The Sacrifice to the Gods Match is probably the definitive "Lucha Underground Match". Only Lucha Underground could get away with something like this, and it was great! Basically, the whole story of the match was Mundo trying to get the Gauntlet back and use it on Matanza. (BTW, I LOVED Matanza's get up for this match). That moment where Mundo got slammed through the roof but came out the door with the Gauntlet was freaking awesome, and again, the type of thing that only LU could get away with. Great stuff, and it was great to see Mundo win. 

- The Cero Miedo Match was violent as fuck! Jesus that was a lot of blood. Marty is flipping nuts. Main event was great and sick and all that good stuff and it was cool to see Pentagon get the win. Of course, the happy ending couldn't stick as Vampiro and his master (What's his name BTW, Hexagon?) beat the crap out of Pentagon and set him up to lose the newly one title to Jake Strong. That felt like kind of a rehash of last season's ending, but it didn't ruin what was a great main event before hand, and as it turns out, it set the stage for the Season 4 cliffhanger. 

- So Taya is possessed by an Evil Doll, Black Lotus has killed Matanza, "The Order" has the Gauntlet and The Title, the Cigar Smoking Man is BAD NEWS FUCKING BARRETT, and Dario Cueto is alive again?!?!?! The fuck!?!?!? Wild and crazy shit at the end and really made me excited for Season 5. 

Another season, another great Ultima Lucha. Lucha Underground came through again. This season got hurt by a cut budget, fewer episodes, and a more rushed feel to the stories, but they came through when it really counted.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

That. Ending. :done

This season was unbelievably phenomenal. Every single time I have the audacity to entertain the very thought of Lucha Underground peaking they keep surpassing themselves over and over and over again. 

Lucha Underground is no longer just another promotion ladies and gents. It's a Way of Life.


----------



## Kabraxal

ObsoleteMule said:


> Its on a tiny platform ofcourse its not garnering a shit ton of attention. Are you one of those guys who thinks McDonald’s is the best quality burger place because it makes the most money and has the most stores?
> 
> We get it. You dont enjoy the program. Theres plenty of WWE shit you can talk about in WWE forums. Why waste your time with such a niche product


Because hating overwrought nonsensical comic violence is the same as loving the awfully awful shit the WWE is vomitting out? I want a wrestling show treated more as a sport with interpersonal stories woven in... not like a Saturday morning cartoon or a cheesy ass anime that uses death as a cheap crutch to trick people into thinking it is deeper than it is. 

LU started out with potential then started squandering it. This seasom just proved the shoe is now a joke. Sorry that the world didn’t fall in love with it like you boys want. Also, please note my absence from this sub forum until I was quoted. I let the three fans live in peace until then.


----------



## Bland

I just had a thought, with Fenix staying undefeated and Matanza dead, what if somehow Fenix becomes a god and the end of Ultima Lucha 5 becomes brother vs brother of Fenix w/ The Order vs. Pentagon w/ Dario & Tribes. It seems intriguing that they had Mil lose his streak and they went out of the way to ensure Fenix was undefeated. 

Potential S5 could easily be The Order/Gods vs Tribes/Dario's Guys with Pentagon going through The Order where he ends up fighting Fenix, wins and saves Fenix from the darkness. Strong vs Azteca would be another good match.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Can we please get rid of Vampiro as an announcer? He is awful. Not a big fan of Strong either. He just isn't a good wrestler. Doesn't seem to really fit in with the rest of the talent. Anyone know who Vampiro's master is? Loved the surprise "boss" at the end.


----------



## USAUSA1

Vampiro master looks like Australian Suicide. Probably is him.

I was against Strong but he looks and act like a champion. Clean cut, nice dresser BUT if Aerostar doesn't beat him, I'll be disappointed. 

Dario being back is a HUGE plus.


----------



## Arkham258

Kabraxal said:


> LU started out with potential then started squandering it.


You're contradicting yourself. The very things you're complaining about are things they were doing since season 1. It makes no sense that you liked it then but don't like it now

This is why no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Yeah, a serious sport presentation is something LU never was and will never be. Complaining that LU looks too much like Mortal Kombat with wrestling mixed in is kinda like complaining water is too wet. That's what LU has always been.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Shit. if you ask me I think LU's presentation is one of the best things about it. It's fresh, it's new, it's different from alot that's out there. I mean, isn't this what people want from wrestling now?


----------



## Casual Fan #52

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Shit. if you ask me I think LU's presentation is one of the best things about it. It's fresh, it's new, it's different from alot that's out there. I mean, isn't this what people want from wrestling now?


I can see why it isn't everyone's cup of tea, but it is definitely unique and transcends wrestling in many ways. Its as much an action show or cartoon as it is a wrestling promotion. The one time they did the team up event with Impact and went with the traditional sports entertainment style, in a stadium rather than the temple, it... kinda sucked. They need to be true to who they are and what they do.


----------



## SubAlum75

Excellent final episode!!

My favorite part was Shaul Guerrero and Chavo Guerrero. The crowd chanting Eddie was awesome! Leave it to LU to show respect, while the WWE pretends like Eddie didn't exist!!

After kind of going in neutral for parts of this season, LU did a great job closing out a couple of stories, while also adding onto some existing stroylines.

They have set things up for season 5 quite well.....Assuming there is a season 5.

LOVE LOVE LOVE that Dario is back. I want him to stay a villain/heel though.

Wow, Matanza is gone???? Kind of happened out of nowhere. While I like the conclusion to the Matanza/Lotus storyline, I think they could have given it more time during the season. I mean Lotus was on for like 30 seconds.

I don't mind Strong winning the title or being such a big bully in the temple. 

Bad News Barrett was a bit of a let down.

Overall, very pleased with how they finished off season 4 and set up for season 5. 

If you are looking for WWE time wrestling/storytelling, then LU is not for you. But that is why I love it. LU is so different and creative. Not the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I liked the season finale, but I didn't love it. I would say it was the weakest of the 4 seasons, almost to a disappointing let down. I think LU tied up enough loose ends prior, so the season finale felt more like a serious tie up rather than finale. Sorry if that's nonsensical. 

2/3 falls match was ok. I don't like Dragon so I couldn't get into the match. Death match was good, but I think it was too long of a time between the setup to the match. I actually forgot about it, forgot the emotion going into it. LU championship match was ok. It got bloody way too fast to the point where it was just a spot fest of how could get hit by a foreign object worse. 

I really dug Eddie Guerrero's daughter. Her dress down definitely fits the "underground" feel for the show. If Melissa is out, I'm happy about the replacement. The Famous B spot was fun, too.

*Ultima Lucha Season 4 was a 6/10 for me.
*
Overall, I think the fear we may not get anymore LU was what made me dislike the finale the most. All the conclusions but cliffhangers are kind of pointless unless it's renewed. Who knows? I was kind of bummed. 



Zbagint said:


> There has honestly been some really lazy writing on this show this season. Having several people to return to just have them killed off because they lost interest in them is kinda bad. Johnny's agent, Cortez Castro, Vasquez. I honestly didn't realize how many stories LU just dropped or has a very dissatisfying conclusion.


I will argue for a wrestling show to bother tying up loose ends rather than dropping it, that's the opposite of lazy writing. I don't think LU has ever completely dropped an angle and not tied it up, even with all that you mentioned. 

LU is one of the first of its kind to be a wrestling show, but they'll pay wrestlers to come back just for a 10 second clip to tie up a story line. I feel that's dedication to a complete story. I won't argue the quality, though.




Casual Fan #52 said:


> Because I only learned Lucha Underground Season 4 even existed just about a week ago, and looked through this thread only today. I had thought it was cancelled after season 3 and forgot about it.
> 
> Lucha Underground's lack of attention isn't because of its content. It is because it takes so long between seasons and people don't know when to tune in. I have another friend who didn't know LU existed beyond the first season, and who is now binging on seasons 2-4 and loving it.





ObsoleteMule said:


> Its on a tiny platform ofcourse its not garnering a shit ton of attention. Are you one of those guys who thinks McDonald’s is the best quality burger place because it makes the most money and has the most stores?
> 
> We get it. You dont enjoy the program. Theres plenty of WWE shit you can talk about in WWE forums. Why waste your time with such a niche product


Ok. @Kabraxal is allowed to not like LU inside the LU thread. Unless he begins to troll and bait people, let's not alienate him and drive him away. If he feels LU was a certain way and then changed over 4 seasons, that's his thoughts. He wasn't even persistently arguing about it till someone quoted his weeks old post.

Absolutely respond with your opinion, but don't be the fans who defend their product to death for sake of loyalty.


----------



## Arkham258

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I liked the season finale, but I didn't love it. I would say it was the weakest of the 4 seasons, almost to a disappointing let down. I think LU tied up enough loose ends prior, so the season finale felt more like a serious tie up rather than finale. Sorry if that's nonsensical.
> 
> 2/3 falls match was ok. I don't like Dragon so I couldn't get into the match. Death match was good, but I think it was too long of a time between the setup to the match. I actually forgot about it, forgot the emotion going into it. LU championship match was ok. It got bloody way too fast to the point where it was just a spot fest of how could get hit by a foreign object worse.
> 
> I really dug Eddie Guerrero's daughter. Her dress down definitely fits the "underground" feel for the show. If Melissa is out, I'm happy about the replacement. The Famous B spot was fun, too.
> 
> *Ultima Lucha Season 4 was a 6/10 for me.
> *
> Overall, I think the fear we may not get anymore LU was what made me dislike the finale the most. All the conclusions but cliffhangers are kind of pointless unless it's renewed. Who knows? I was kind of bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> I will argue for a wrestling show to bother tying up loose ends rather than dropping it, that's the opposite of lazy writing. I don't think LU has ever completely dropped an angle and not tied it up, even with all that you mentioned.
> 
> LU is one of the first of its kind to be a wrestling show, but they'll pay wrestlers to come back just for a 10 second clip to tie up a story line. I feel that's dedication to a complete story. I won't argue the quality, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. @Kabraxal is allowed to not like LU inside the LU thread. Unless he begins to troll and bait people, let's not alienate him and drive him away. If he feels LU was a certain way and then changed over 4 seasons, that's his thoughts. He wasn't even persistently arguing about it till someone quoted his weeks old post.
> 
> Absolutely respond with your opinion, but don't be the fans who defend their product to death for sake of loyalty.


Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and certainly one's view on things can change over time, the problem is though that he criticizes LU for basically being LU. That would be like someone complaining about Supergirl having too many characters on it with super powers. Well duh, it's a show about superheros and super villains.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Late to the party. My DVR fucked up and had to find a stream. Loved part 2 of the finale!

Marty is easily most improved since season 1. Dude looks great and bumps like hell. 

Can’t wait for face Dario and Wade Barrett!

I actually like Strong (OU wrestling fan) and I think he’s perfect for the role. 

But most intriguing to me is Pentagon’s new enemy. Not sure what to make of the new Master. 

Also, push Aerostar!

Oh and please don’t die Johnny!


----------



## Zbagint

I'm not going to deny that LU is pretty damn cheesy and it would be nice if the acting was a bit better at times, but it seems odd to watch pro wrestling, an event where guys fake punch and headlock each other and complain about the cheesiness of it. Seeing as wrestling is something that basically any non-fan will think is cheesy. And if we're being honest, I'd argue that a guy standing in the ring for 20 minutes pandering to a crowd, speaking in weird spurts and screaming into a microphone is pretty cheesy in itself. LU's cheesiness more comes from the bad effects and subpar acting. I don't really see how wrestling with fantasy themes is more embarrassing for wrestling than pretending everything is real.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Arkham258 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and certainly one's view on things can change over time, the problem is though that he criticizes LU for basically being LU. That would be like someone complaining about Supergirl having too many characters on it with super powers. Well duh, it's a show about superheros and super villains.


I take back my comment on that user. I've seen them in other sub-forums and it's just opposite opinions of everything, no matter the topic. Extra attempts at being trendy and unique. Not genuine; just looking to stir people and get into arguments. 

Lucha Underground is great. As long as we don't become the fanbase that goes "Oh you don't like it because you don't understand it!", "Lucha Underground isn't made for you!", or "Go back to watching your crappy WWE!".


----------



## JBLGOAT

Lucha Underground needs a fan who has millions of dollars and funds the promotion. I never see it getting a huge amount of fans. The long term continuity it's strongest selling point isn't a big deal to most fans.


----------



## TD Stinger

This video does a fairly good job discussion the potential future of LU as of now.


----------



## JBLGOAT

If Lucha Underground reboots, I'm not watching it then it's just like any other wrestling promotion without long term continuity.


----------



## Stetho

JBLGOAT said:


> Lucha Underground needs a fan who has millions of dollars and funds the promotion. I never see it getting a huge amount of fans. The long term continuity it's strongest selling point isn't a big deal to most fans.


With decent decision making they would have a LOT more fans at the moment.
They're in this position right now because of a serie of stupid choices and a stunning lack of ambition.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*I know I'm late to the party but GOD DAMN what a season finale! Is anyone else hyped for the corporate champion The Savage Jake Strong? :mark:*


----------



## Stormbringer

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I know I'm late to the party but GOD DAMN what a season finale! Is anyone else hyped for the corporate champion The Savage Jake Strong? :mark:*


I'm hyped for pretty much everything LU set up. This Alliance of Evil led by the Limo Master is something out of a pro wrestling comic book. Then you still have Dark Fenix, Mil with no one to bring him back, the return of Dario, the Rabbits who feed on blood and Reptiles who still rule a powerful kingdom.

LU is building to something huge. If season 5 is the end of this major story then as a whole LU would have pulled off one of the biggest long term stories in wrestling history.

I just hope Dish Network and Univision settle there differences before LU returns. Like Triple G, I lost El Rey because of the fall out between the two companies. Thank God El Rey lasted till the season finale.


----------



## FROSTY

Why is LU no longer on Netflix? I just went to check if season 3 was uploaded yet and the whole series is gone. I have a feeling LU is gone for good, hopefully somebody uploads the whole series to dailymotion.

*edit* Nevermind, I found the whole thing including season 4 on Putlocker :mark


----------



## Piers

Has season 5 been confirmed ?


----------



## USAUSA1

AAA and AEW just announced a partnership. Aaa will be airing on Azteca America starting this month. 

Lucha underground who?


----------



## Bland

Im thinking, well hoping, we get a repeat of last year and new season is announced during Impacts Wrestlecon event during Impact vs Lucha Underground match. Event is early April.


----------



## Chris22

I've been meaning to download the Lucha Underground seasons and binge watch them, i've always heard such great things about it but just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Chris22 said:


> I've been meaning to download the Lucha Underground seasons and binge watch them, i've always heard such great things about it but just haven't got around to it yet.


Definitely worth a watch. But either skip the first couple of episodes of season 1 or watch them knowing it will get better by the 3rd or 4th episode. They were still getting their footing in the first 2. 

Also, if you like the campier or story driven fantasy side of wrestling, you'll love LU. If you don't, you'll hate it. Its got people literally killing other people off (in the promos.... or should I say cut scenes).


----------



## Chris22

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Definitely worth a watch. But either skip the first couple of episodes of season 1 or watch them knowing it will get better by the 3rd or 4th episode. They were still getting their footing in the first 2.
> 
> Also, if you like the campier or story driven fantasy side of wrestling, you'll love LU. If you don't, you'll hate it. Its got people literally killing other people off (in the promos.... or should I say cut scenes).


I think i'll like that style but i could only find season 1 complete which means i'll have to download the rest of the seasons episode by episode....


----------



## Piers

Things just haven't been the same since it ended. Anyone knows where I can rewatch this wonderful show ?


----------

